# Seguimento - Abril 2007



## Vince (1 Abr 2007 às 12:10)

Ninguém quer abrir o tópico do mês e já estamos a meio dia de 1 de Abril 
Abro eu portanto. 

Que seja um *Abril, águas mil !*

Abril frio e molhado, enche o celeiro e farta o gado.
Abril, Abril, está cheio o covil.
Em Abril águas mil.
Em Abril queima a velha o carro e o carril.
Em Abril, cada pulga dá mil.
Em Abril, lavra as altas, mesmo com água pelo machil.
Em Abril, vai onde deves ir, mas volta ao teu cuvil.
Inverno de Março e seca de Abril, deixam o lavrador a pedir.
Não há mês mais irritado do que Abril zangado.
No princípio ou no fim, costuma Abril a ser ruim.
Quando vem Março ventoso, Abril sai chuvoso.
Quem em Abril não varre a eira e em Maio não rega a leira, anda todo o ano em canseira.
Uma água de Maio e três de Abril valem por mil.


----------



## Vince (1 Abr 2007 às 12:14)

Dan disse:


> 3,5ºC e céu limpo.
> Mínima de -2,8ºC (-3,2ºC na estação meteorológica)
> Este é o valor mais baixo, para um mês de Abril, pelo menos desde 2001.



   
Não é tanga de 1º de Abril pois não ? 

Bem, vocês aí estão a apanhar um pouco com os restos daquela instabilidade que esteve desde ontem no norte de Espanha. Deve estar a entrar muito frio por isso.


----------



## Dan (1 Abr 2007 às 12:34)

Vince disse:


> Não é tanga de 1º de Abril pois não ?
> 
> Bem, vocês aí estão a apanhar um pouco com os restos daquela instabilidade que esteve desde ontem no norte de Espanha. Deve estar a entrar muito frio por isso.



É mesmo verdade  

Entretanto a temperatura subiu bastante. Já vai em 9ºC e estão a aparecer alguns cumuls a sul. Para noroeste está muito mais escuro, já deve haver precipitação nessas montanhas.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Abr 2007 às 12:47)

*Portimão:*
*Temperatura: 18.2ºC*   
Mas a estação esta a prever chuva e trovoadas, quiçá lá po fim do dia, por agora céu limpinho, vento fraco, un dia mesmo agradável!   

Vou agora ver o maior lago artificial da Europa que ainda não conheço! Alqueva!!!!


----------



## Rog (1 Abr 2007 às 12:55)

Boas, por aqui ceu com algumas abertas, 1025hpa. não tenho acesso à temp.


_off-topic Não tenho participado mto aqui no forum pq o tempo de disponibilidade para cá vir tem sido pouco... _


----------



## Sanxito (1 Abr 2007 às 13:54)

Boas pessoal, por aki acabei de ter granizo , tava a dormir e acordaram-me pra ir ver, ainda caíu bem, o chão já estava a ficar pintado de branco.
Quanto á temp estava nos 17,8ºc e caíu logo aos 14,9ºc mas já começou a subir e sigo com 16,8ºc depois de ter tido umam
inima de 10,8ºc...
Vou agora em busca do almoço...


----------



## miguel (1 Abr 2007 às 14:10)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas pessoal, por aki acabei de ter granizo , tava a dormir e acordaram-me pra ir ver, ainda caíu bem, o chão já estava a ficar pintado de branco.
> Quanto á temp estava nos 17,8ºc e caíu logo aos 14,9ºc mas já começou a subir e sigo com 16,8ºc depois de ter tido umam
> inima de 10,8ºc...
> Vou agora em busca do almoço...



A sério?!!  

Aqui pingou a pouco nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical  céu lindo por aqui...mínima de 9,7ºC neste momento céu nublado temperatura agora 15,1ºC e 1010hpa 

PS: á espera do granizo :P até pq vou daqui a uma hora para lisboa lol


----------



## Minho (1 Abr 2007 às 14:24)

Dan disse:


> É mesmo verdade
> 
> Entretanto a temperatura subiu bastante. Já vai em 9ºC e estão a aparecer alguns cumuls a sul. Para noroeste está muito mais escuro, já deve haver precipitação nessas montanhas.




Confirmo, está a chover e bem aqui por Melgaço...
Neste momento não sei qual é a temperatura mas deve rondar os 12ºC


----------



## Sanxito (1 Abr 2007 às 14:41)

miguel disse:


> A sério?!!
> 
> Aqui pingou a pouco nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical  céu lindo por aqui...mínima de 9,7ºC neste momento céu nublado temperatura agora 15,1ºC e 1010hpa
> 
> PS: á espera do granizo :P até pq vou daqui a uma hora para lisboa lol



Boas Miguel, é verdade tava a dormir tão descansado k nem parecia verdade, acho k ninguém tava á espera disto mas caíu mesmo e era grande tendo em conta o tipo de granizo k tou habituado a ver, é k não tenho muita sorte e quando cai granizo a sério ou estou a dormir ou no sitio onde estou não passa de uma amostra.
Por aki sigo com 15,9ºc e na zona da arrábia esta tudo muito negro, ouvi agora mesmo um trovão...
Não tirei fotos pk fui apanhado de surpresa na cama e durou pouco tempo...


----------



## Vince (1 Abr 2007 às 14:41)

Saí de casa agora pela primeira vez e confirmo umas quantas nuvens com potencial vertical, especialmente no mar, a passarem a W/SW de Cascais.

Será que vamos ter um Domingo animado a sul do Tejo, com o mês de Abril a começar em grande  ? 
Actividade eléctrica já existe muita, e acho que acabei de ouvir o 1º trovão.







A previsão do Estofex para hoje:



> ...Portugal, Spain and the Balearic Islands...
> 
> Despite some minor discrepancies regarding the strength and final placement of the surface depression / low-pressure channel, models agree in the overall synoptic situation over SW Europe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (1 Abr 2007 às 17:55)

Células no Alentejo:


Aqua 14:00 GMT





Radar 15:00GMT


----------



## Dan (1 Abr 2007 às 18:10)

Por aqui o dia decorreu com pouca animação. Máxima de 12,0ºC e apenas um pequeno aguaceiro que mal deu para molhar o chão.

Algumas nuvens e 9,4ºC por agora.


----------



## Mago (1 Abr 2007 às 19:28)

Por aqui o dia teve minima de 1,5ºC e a máxima chegou aos 12,8ºC
Agora segue com 11,3ºC
Céu com algumas nuvens 
1008hpa ( a minha estação aponta chuva)


----------



## Minho (1 Abr 2007 às 19:35)

Em Melgaço a temperatura esteve sempre abaixo dos 10ºC. 
Aos 1200 metros ainda caiu alguma coisa... do elemento branco está claro


----------



## filipept (1 Abr 2007 às 19:37)

Minho disse:


> Em Melgaço a temperatura esteve sempre abaixo dos 10ºC.
> Aos 1200 metros ainda caiu alguma coisa... do elemento branco está claro



Bela foto Minho, no sitio certo á hora certa


----------



## Dan (1 Abr 2007 às 19:43)

Minho disse:


> Em Melgaço a temperatura esteve sempre abaixo dos 10ºC.
> Aos 1200 metros ainda caiu alguma coisa... do elemento branco está claro



 

Por aqui a temperatura esteve mais alta, a cota de neve deve ter sido mais elevada nesta região.


----------



## Rog (1 Abr 2007 às 19:55)

boas, por aqui 14,7ºC, céu nublado.


----------



## Minho (1 Abr 2007 às 19:58)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui a temperatura esteve mais alta, a cota de neve deve ter sido mais elevada nesta região.



Yep! Deve ter sido alguns restos de frio que ficaram por aqui porque os primeiros "farrapos" já caiam aos 1000 metros....


Neste momento o céu continua muito nublado, temp. actual: 8.6ºC


----------



## Santos (1 Abr 2007 às 22:34)

Minho disse:


> Em Melgaço a temperatura esteve sempre abaixo dos 10ºC.
> Aos 1200 metros ainda caiu alguma coisa... do elemento branco está claro



Excelente foto Minho, é sempre bem vindo o n/amigo elemento branco


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Abr 2007 às 22:45)

Por cá a temperatura máxima foi de 18,5 ºC e a mínima de 7,6 ºC.


----------



## Fil (1 Abr 2007 às 23:00)

Dia frio para Abril, a minha mínima foi de -0,4ºC, ridiculo se comparado com os -3,2ºC da estação. A máxima chegou aos 11,7ºC. O céu esteve sempre bastante nublado mas praticamente não choveu, tendo registado 0,1 mm na minha estação. Neste momento o céu está com bastantes nuvens e a temperatura é de 5,6ºC.

Parabéns a quem viu neve (neste caso, apenas o Minho).


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Abr 2007 às 23:48)

Ola amigos, estava agora a ver os post's do pessoal e já entendo as trovoadas que apanhei no Alentejo na viagem para Alqueva e Évora! Apanhei muita chuva, granizo e aparato electrico entre Castro Verde e Beja! Depois mais tarde uma chuvada em Évora!
A minha irmã ligou-me e hoje pela tarde nevou também nas montanhas Flavienses! De referir que hoje a meio da tarde estavam 9.5 algures no IP2 perto de Beja! Mto frio!

Por cá:
Pressão: 1009 Hpa
Temperatura: 12.2ºC
Humidade: 52%
Vento: Fraco

Boa Noite!


----------



## Minho (1 Abr 2007 às 23:53)

Bem, despeço-me com uma noite fresca. Neste momento 8,5ºC e céu pouco nublado

Boa noite


----------



## Mago (2 Abr 2007 às 00:13)

Por aqui a temperatura está em 5,2ºC desceu bem, já houve 2mm de precipitação e a pressão subiu para 1011hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Abr 2007 às 00:27)

A temperatura está a iniciar uma descida um pouco mais acentuada.
Neste momento registo 7,6 ºC na freguesia.


----------



## Kraliv (2 Abr 2007 às 00:54)

Boas,


Aqui pela Ravessa, Temp nos 5.9ºC ; Humid. 82% e Pressão em 1012hPA.


A noite adivinha-se fresca


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Abr 2007 às 01:20)

E despeço-me com a vila fresquinha...  
Amanhã devemos ter geada durante o início da manhã...agora registo uma temperatura de *6,9 ºC*.
Amanhã, logo pela manhã, Kraliv registará uma temperatura mínima a rondar os 2 ou 3ºC, se bem conheço aquela região alentejana (já lá estive umas quantas vezes), enquanto que eu registarei uns 5ºC, o que já é bastante bom !


----------



## Kraliv (2 Abr 2007 às 08:22)

Bom dia,

Manhã fria por aqui, com  a Temp. a descer aos 3.1ºC


Neste momento céu pouco nublado Temp.7.3ºC; Humid. 81% e Pressão 1013hPa






Vamos lá _atacar_ mais uma semanada


----------



## Bruno Campos (2 Abr 2007 às 09:44)

Tb tive relatos de queda de neve, de pessoas que estiveram nos pisões, na albufeira do alto rabagão, !


----------



## Rog (2 Abr 2007 às 09:50)

boas, por aqui 12,2ºC, céu entre o pouco e mto nublado


----------



## mocha (2 Abr 2007 às 09:53)

bom dia a todos, depois de alguns dias de ausencia,( agora foi mesmo gripe)tou de volta com ceu muito nublado, choveu a pouco, sigo com 10ºC.
não são dados da minha estação,com a qual tenho tido uns desentendimentos


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Abr 2007 às 10:24)

Bom dia! 

Durante a madrugada trovejou de manha, choveu com bastante intensidade! Nota-se as temperaturas muito baixas!

Assim *Sintra*:

Temperatura: 9.4ºC 
Humidade: 58%
Pressão: 1010 Hpa
Vento: Fraco


----------



## mocha (2 Abr 2007 às 11:53)

tb me pareceu ouvir algo esta madrugada, eram umas 4 e tal.
agora ta a chover bem


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Abr 2007 às 12:40)

Olá a todos.
Por aqui mínima de *5,5 ºC* e agora registam-se *7,5 ºC*.
Chove com muita intensidade e já há longas horas.


----------



## Serrano (2 Abr 2007 às 13:56)

Céu encoberto na Covilhã, mas até ao momento com pouca precipitação, registando-se 8 graus na zona baixa da cidade. É natural que esteja a nevar na Serra...


----------



## Dan (2 Abr 2007 às 14:07)

Hoje às 12 horas a 1300m de altitude.






Aqui em baixo tenho 9,1ºC e um céu com muitas nuvens. 
Mínima de 2,9ºC.


----------



## ACalado (2 Abr 2007 às 14:14)

Dan disse:


> Hoje às 12 horas a 1300m de altitude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



boa foto Dan pode ser das ultimas vezes que verás neve até o proximo inverno por isso aproveita


----------



## Bruno Campos (2 Abr 2007 às 14:21)

Dan disse:


> Hoje às 12 horas a 1300m de altitude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este ano ainda n vi neve!!!!   
O q n vale ser de bragança!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Abr 2007 às 15:03)

VRSA

Estado do tempo:

Trovoada, trovoaDA E trovoada!!!

Festa desde ontem...

19Cº

   

E promete mais!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Abr 2007 às 15:17)

Não chove. No entanto, o céu está muito nublado.
A temperatura neste momento já sobe aos *13,7 ºC*.


----------



## Nuno (2 Abr 2007 às 15:23)

Boas pessoal, por aqui neste momento tenho 15ºC e céu muito nublado, vento fraco


----------



## Dan (2 Abr 2007 às 15:24)

spiritmind disse:


> boa foto Dan pode ser das ultimas vezes que verás neve até o proximo inverno por isso aproveita



Sim, muito provavelmente deve ter sido a última nevada da temporada  

Deixo aqui um vídeo da neve de hoje.

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYaUtjAwLdk[/MEDIA]


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Abr 2007 às 15:53)

A temperatura continua a subir e a nebulosidade a dissipar-se.
Céu a ficar menos nublado e *16,0 ºC*.


----------



## Mago (2 Abr 2007 às 15:58)

Boa tarde
Por aqui o tempo segue com céu muito nublado, temperatura hoje maxima subiu apenas aos 11,8ºC
Agora está em 9,7ºC


----------



## Bruno Campos (2 Abr 2007 às 16:00)

Dan disse:


> Sim, muito provavelmente deve ter sido a última nevada da temporada
> 
> Deixo aqui um vídeo da neve de hoje.
> 
> ...



até caía com alguma intensidade!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Abr 2007 às 16:11)

Boa tarde a todos! Depois de alguns dias de ausencia cá estou eu de volta 

Ontem tivemos um dia com céu nublado mas com boas abertas tanto na Lagoa como em Ponta Delgada. Na zona das Furnas, onde se come o belo Cozido    céu teve encoberto e com algum vento.

Hoje em toda a ilha o Céu está muito nublado a encoberto, de noite caíram algumas pingas. Registei uma minima de 13,4º na minha estação, de momento não tenho dados pois não estou em casa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Abr 2007 às 18:00)

Continuação de boa tarde a todos...

_Dados às 18h, na Freguesia de Moscavide_:

Temperatura: *11,7 ºC*
Humidade: *67 %*
Pressão: *1012 hPa*
Vento: *Fraco/Moderado (22 km/h de SSO)*


----------



## Rog (2 Abr 2007 às 18:01)

boas, por aqui 14,3ºC, céu nublado


----------



## Mago (2 Abr 2007 às 18:31)

Por aqui sigo já com 7,4ºC parece que vai arrefecer durante a noite outra vez.
Algumas nuvens escuras que se vêm no horizonte, é provavel que ocorram algumas trovoadas por estes lados


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Abr 2007 às 19:37)

Boa Tarde! Hoje por cá dia invernal, tive imenso frio, até porque subi e desci a Serra de Sintra a pé! De manha muita chuva, sempre muito frio e algum vento, a meio da tarde melhorou um pouco mas logo depois uma forte trovoada se abateu sobre a vila... Trovões, chuva, relampagos e granizo, bastante granizo, tirei fotos mas que ainda não consegui postar! Tenho fotos das trovoadas de ontem no Alentejo! Vou tentar postar!
Tanta chuva por cá que já tive prejuízo, a minha estação LA CROSSE não recebe a temp exterior, estava cheia de água no interior do sensor de exterior...    

Vou tentar normalizar a situação... A minha outra indica:

Céu limpo
Temperatura: 13.6ºC
Humidade: 56%


----------



## Minho (2 Abr 2007 às 19:44)

Dan disse:


> Sim, muito provavelmente deve ter sido a última nevada da temporada
> 
> Deixo aqui um vídeo da neve de hoje.
> 
> ...



  

Afinal também caçaste o elemento branco em plena acção


----------



## Minho (2 Abr 2007 às 19:50)

Em Braga o dia foi ficando cada vez mais nublado até que começou a chuviscar pelas 17h....

Máx/Min 15,3/6,8ºC

Temp. Actual: 11,1ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Abr 2007 às 20:57)

Por o dia de ontem foi de céu muito nublado tive máxima de 14.1ºC e minima de 8.1ºC tambem se fez sentir algum vento.

O dia de hoje foi chuvoso essencialmente da parte da manhã onde acabou por cair 10 mm de chuva  mais que o mês de Março todo.

Quanto ás temperaturas tive minima de 7.0ºC (0:50) e máxima de 15.4ºC (15:16) agora estou com 10.4ºC.

A pressão esteve baixa até ao inicio da tarde encontrando-se are ai em 1010hpa ao longo da tarde foi subindo e agora encontra-se em 1013hpa.

O vento tem estado e está desde ontem á noite nulo/fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Abr 2007 às 21:30)

Boa noite a todos.
Hoje o dia foi bastante chuvoso, especialmente durante a parte da noite e da manhã.
Quanto aos extremos relativamente às temperaturas registou-se uma mínima de *5,5 ºC *e uma máxima de *16 ºC* aqui por esta vila da Estremadura.
Neste preciso momento o céu encontra-se praticamente limpo e a temperatura é de *9,1 ºC*.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Abr 2007 às 22:02)

Boa Noite! Agora por aqui noite calma com céu muito nublado (Quase encoberto) aqui na zona da Lagoa e na Freguesia onde moro Santa Cruz. A minha estação indicava á Pouco 14,7º e 65% de humidade.

As temperaturas máximas e minimas onde registadas na minha estação foram 13,4º e 19º


----------



## Zoelae (2 Abr 2007 às 22:20)

Ontem caiu por cá neve rolada com 10º C, que record!
Humidade 35% 
Ausencia de vento
Nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical, com mto frio em altitude


----------



## mocha (2 Abr 2007 às 22:41)

por hoje despeço me com 11ºC ceu nublado
ate amanha pessoal


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Abr 2007 às 22:57)

Agora Por aqui céu muito nublado 14,1º e 69% de humidade


----------



## Dan (2 Abr 2007 às 22:58)

4,5ºC e o céu com algumas nuvens altas.

Por aqui apenas se registou um aguaceiro no final da manhã.

Extremos do dia: 2,9ºC / 11,5ºC


----------



## Nuno (2 Abr 2007 às 23:39)

Boa noite, por aqui alguns raios ao longe e a pouco começou as trovoadas. Neste momento 10ºC


----------



## ACalado (2 Abr 2007 às 23:54)

boas por aqui estou com uma noite típica de inverno, chuva , nevoeiro com 6.4ºc e com 1013ha
abraços a todos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Abr 2007 às 00:00)

_Dados actuais na Freguesia de Moscavide (00:00h):_

Temperatura do ar: *7,8 ºC*
Humidade relativa: *94 %*
Pressão atmosférica: *1014 hPa*
Vento: *Fraco (6 km/h de SSE)*
Precipitação: *Esporádica, mas forte quando ocorre. (Neste momento não chove)*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Abr 2007 às 00:03)

_Extremos de hoje:_

Temperatura mínima: *5,5 ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *16,0 ºC*


Boa noite a todos...despeço-me por hoje...


----------



## Mago (3 Abr 2007 às 00:18)

A pressão por aqui subiu bem e estou com 1016hpa
Temperatura está em 5,5ºC mais ou menos igual à de ontem à mesma hora.
Céu nublado


----------



## Vince (3 Abr 2007 às 00:52)

Estou na zona de Sintra, e há uns 15m ouvi umas trovoadas ao longe e agora começou a cair um pouco de granizo.
A fotografia possível, do capô do carro, já que está escuro como breu...


----------



## miguel (3 Abr 2007 às 01:17)

As proximas horas prometem em trovoada basta olhar para o radar e ver o que ai vem pelo mar 

temp. actual: 10,5ºC

pressão:1014hpa

Céu nublado trovoadas per perto espero n dormir mto esta noite 

Abraços


----------



## Vince (3 Abr 2007 às 02:16)

...


----------



## Sanxito (3 Abr 2007 às 02:30)

Boas pessoal,por aki choveu forte por volta das 23h30, neste momento não vejo muita neblusidade e a temp segue nos 9,3ºc...


----------



## Vince (3 Abr 2007 às 03:21)

Por aqui, passado o curto episódio de trovoada e granizo, está calmo.

Olhando para o satélite e para o radar vêm-se uns quantos episódios no país, principalmente a W de Beja. Bem como outras células mais a norte. Nada de excepcional, mas sempre interessante...
Reparem bem nestes sinais de radar, a delimitar muito bem as  células. Típico dos meses de Abril e Outubro, ou de algumas raras trovoadas mais húmidas do Verão.


----------



## Kraliv (3 Abr 2007 às 08:50)

Boas,


Manhã (e madrugada) menos fresca do que ontem, descendo a Temp. aos 5.9ºC pelas 7.00h.

Houve um aguaceiro fraco 0.5mm cerca dessa hora.


Actual:
Temp. 9.9ºC
Humid. 89%
Pressão 1017hPa
Vento 1.8km/h NE




E hoje é o final...da semana para mim


----------



## mocha (3 Abr 2007 às 09:37)

bom dia pessoal, se ontem choveu a noite eu não dei por nada 
por aqui sigo com ceu pouco nublado, 11ºC, a espera de actividade


----------



## Rog (3 Abr 2007 às 09:54)

Boas, por aqui 10,5ºC, céu limpo


----------



## Serrano (3 Abr 2007 às 10:13)

Pelas 09 horas chovia com fraca intensidade, registando-se uma temperatura de 5.5 graus no meu local de observação. Olhando para a Serra, era vísivel acumulação de neve a partir dos 1400 metros, aproximadamente.


----------



## Dan (3 Abr 2007 às 10:27)

Céu nublado e 6,1ºC.

Parece que choveu um pouco esta noite ou manhã.

Mínima de 2,5ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Abr 2007 às 11:43)

Bom dia a todos.
Choveu intensamente durante quase toda a noite, e ocorreram trovoadas violentíssimas. 
A terra chegou a tremer com a ocorrência de um trovão, ao mesmo tempo que chovia de forma intensa.
A temperatura mínima foi de *6,8 ºC*.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Abr 2007 às 11:49)

Bom dia a todos! Por aqui, céu encoberto e chuva moderada e algum vento. Em algumas zonas a chuva é mesmo forte. Embora deva estar a chover em toda a ilha de São Miguel a entensidade e periodicidade da chuva varia de zona para zona.

A temperatura ronda os 14º graus


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Abr 2007 às 12:09)

Por aqui noite de céu muito nublado e caiu alguma chuva registável que chegou aos 2 mm.

A minha minima foi de 8.1ºC (7:37) agora estou com 16.5ºC e humidade em 37%.

A pressão está nos 1015hpa tem vindo a subir.

O vento está fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Abr 2007 às 14:05)

Boa tarde.
Hoje o dia está marcado por uma amplitude térmica bastante fraca, o que é invulgar nesta região.
Cá pela _Rigorosa _a temperatura segue neste momento nos 10,9 ºC e a chuva é uma constante.


----------



## miguel (3 Abr 2007 às 14:31)

Bem por aqui tive uma mínima de 9,6ºC... era 11:30 quando vi cair um forte aguaceiro com granizo a mistura vou postar as fotos pela ordem 

Aqui começou a pingar mas que pingos 





Aqui já estava a engrossar!! 





Aqui já caia torrencialmente o som era incrível: 





Aqui o depois!


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Abr 2007 às 14:46)

Por aqui céu muito nublado com algumas nuvens muito ameaçadoras de trovoada.

Estou com 17.5ºC e humidade em 29%.

A pressão está nos 1015hpa.

O vento está fraco.


----------



## Vince (3 Abr 2007 às 14:47)

miguel disse:


> Aqui o depois!



Wow !! 

Boas fotos ! Em cima do acontecimento !


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Abr 2007 às 14:57)

Boa tarde, por aqui continua o céu encoberto, e a chuva! Principalmente aqui onde me encontro. Juntou-se também o nevoeiro, pois a humidade está nos 100%.


----------



## Mago (3 Abr 2007 às 15:30)

Boa tarde
Por aqui já cairam alguns aguaceiros, temperatura máxima foi de 11,6ºC e minima de 4,2ºC
Actualmente estou com 6,9ºC , chuvisco
1015hpa


----------



## Vince (3 Abr 2007 às 15:32)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui céu muito nublado com algumas nuvens muito ameaçadoras de trovoada.



Do meu local de trabalho só vejo uma nesga de céu, mas as nuvens andam por aí com bom aspecto ... foto tirada há 15 minutos.


----------



## Bruno Campos (3 Abr 2007 às 15:36)

Vince disse:


> Do meu local de trabalho só vejo uma nesga de céu, mas as nuvens andam por aí com bom aspecto ... foto tirada há 15 minutos.



bela foto! 
dá pra ver que tens um zoom porreiro!
Qual é a tua máquina!!?


----------



## redragon (3 Abr 2007 às 15:41)

Por aqui, dia realmente instável e com alguma chuva por vezes forte. ``A cerca de 1 hora caiu bastante forte acompanhada de granizo.


----------



## xicovsky (3 Abr 2007 às 15:43)

Aqui em Viseu a temperatura em Abril ainda nao ultrapassou
os 9ºC.


----------



## Vince (3 Abr 2007 às 16:04)

Bruno Campos disse:


> bela foto!
> dá pra ver que tens um zoom porreiro!
> Qual é a tua máquina!!?



Esta foi tirada com a máquina de um colega, uma Exilim Z120, uma máquina pequenina muito boa para andar no bolso dum adepto de meteorologia. Mas infelizmente não é minha.

A minha está em casa e é uma velhinha SLR digital Olympus E-10. Está a precisar urgentemente de reforma. Mas já me prometi que este Verão vou comprar uma Canon digital decente e dedicar alguns fins de semana para caçar/fotografar umas belas trovoadas no interior alentejano ou das Beiras.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Abr 2007 às 16:26)

Até agora a temepratura mais alta foi de *14,6 ºC*, mas neste momento o termómetro já marca *13,5 ºC*.
O céu está muito nublado, e parece-me que ainda hoje vai chover bastante, talvez lá para a noite.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Abr 2007 às 16:49)

Aqui por São Miguel, onde me encontro parou a Chuva e o sol já brilha. O céuu agora já está com abertas. Segundo informação que tenho segundo a Rádio Atlantida que estou a escutar, também em Ponta Delgada e na Lagoa já não chove e brilha o sol. 

A humidade continua alta. Aqui nao tenho termometro!


----------



## Fil (3 Abr 2007 às 17:00)

Minho, essa parece aquela chuvada típica de verão, que acontece ao fim da tarde / inicio da noite depois de um dia de muito calor! Só deve ter faltado o cheiro a terra molhada   Acontece frequentemente por aqui e é o meu fenómeno meteorológico preferido do verão. Bom registo!

A foto da nuvem ficou bem artistica  

Por aqui céu bastante nublado com o sol a espreitar muitas vezes, a temperatura é de 12,5ºC. Quando saí de casa bem de manhã o chão estava molhado, portanto deve ter chovido alguma coisa, apesar da minha estação não ter captado nada. Os extremos do dia foram 3,8ºC / 12,5ºC (momentânea).


----------



## ACalado (3 Abr 2007 às 19:35)

boas por aqui choveu durante a tarde e nevou acima dos 1400m pois das penhas para cima existia neve  
neste momento tenho 8.2ºc com 1012hpa


----------



## Mago (3 Abr 2007 às 20:19)

Por aqui tenho 7,8ºC 
1015hpa
Céu pouco nublado


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Abr 2007 às 21:05)

Por aqui tarde de céu muito nublado e assim se mantêm.

A minha máxima foi de 17.9ºC (14:38) agora estou com 12.0ºC e a humidade está nos 52%.

A pressão está nos 1015hpa.

O vento está fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Abr 2007 às 21:11)

Boa noite a todos.
Dia fresco: não ultrapassou os *14,6 ºC*.
Neste momento estão *9,2 ºC* e o céu está parcialmente nublado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Abr 2007 às 23:41)

Neste momento *7,7 ºC*.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Abr 2007 às 23:43)

Neste momento (23h30) temos 8,6 ºC e 1019 hpa em ESTREMOZ.
Trovoada dispersa com alguns aguaceiros entre as 22h15 e 23h00 (seguindo para nordeste).


----------



## Rog (4 Abr 2007 às 00:04)

Boas, por aqui 11,1ºC, céu limpo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Abr 2007 às 00:13)

*7,2 ºC* neste preciso momento, com céu *parcialmente nublado*.
O tempo tem estado mais estável, e *não ocorre precipitação *desde a manhã do dia anterior (não esquecer que já passa da meia noite).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Abr 2007 às 00:14)

Tenham Atenção Por Favor Que O Relógio Do Fórum Não Está Certo...está 1 Hora Atrasado !


----------



## Mago (4 Abr 2007 às 00:24)

4,8ºC, céu pouco nublado
1015hpa


----------



## miguel (4 Abr 2007 às 00:30)

Boas
Máxima do dia 17,2ºC  actividade de manha como tive oportunidade de postar em fotos, de tarde apenas o sol e algumas nuvens soltas...neste momento tenho 10,6ºC e 1017hpa céu pouco nublado...


----------



## Vince (4 Abr 2007 às 01:18)

Por aqui, o dia de ontem oscilou entre os 10.5 °C e os 17.5 °C.

O dia e os modelos prometiam algumas trovoadas ou mesmo eventos extremos, mas pelo menos na Grande Lisboa nada se passou de relevante. para além do desfilar constante de Cumulos muito bonitos.

Nestes tempos em que se fala tanto de mudanças climáticas, não deixa de ser curioso que o mês de Abril tenha começado exactamente da mesma forma como começa há centenas de anos. Com muitas e belas nuvens e alguma instabilidade.
Abril e Outubro são os meus meses preferidos do ano. E também já eram os meses preferidos do meu avô que já morreu há muitos anos. 

Neste momento em Oeiras estão 11.8 °C, humidade a 72% e a pressão quase nos 1017 hpa.

Aqui fica mais uma foto, tirada ao final da tarde, quando ia para casa, com a Serra de Sintra e o Palácio a servir de enquadramento.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Abr 2007 às 09:08)

Por aqui noite de céu muito nublado neste momento já se encontra um pouco mais limpo.

A minha minima foi de 7.1ºC (7:10) agora estou com 11.3ºC e a humidade está nos 58%.

A pressão está nos 1016hpa.

O vento está fraco.


----------



## Rog (4 Abr 2007 às 09:36)

Boas, por aqui 12,4ºC; céu nublado


----------



## mocha (4 Abr 2007 às 10:11)

bom dia a todos, por aqui ceu pouco nublado, quase limpo sigo com 12,5ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Abr 2007 às 10:25)

Bom dia!  Por cá céu ainda muito nublado, mas a diminuir de nublusidade aos poucos. Temperatura a rondar os 16º em Santa Cruz (Lagoa) e na Ribeira Chã onde me encontro.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Abr 2007 às 11:24)

Por aqui temperatura mínima de *5,2 ºC* ! Desceu um pouco mais do que eu pensava !
Se o céu ficar pouco nublado ou limpo pode ser que durante a tarde cheguemos aos 20 ºC.
Até agora não se regista precipitação alguma.


----------



## Rog (4 Abr 2007 às 12:49)

Boas, por aqui 17ºC; céu limpo; 1019hpa


----------



## Rog (4 Abr 2007 às 12:52)

A temp. sobe significativamente...


----------



## miguel (4 Abr 2007 às 13:10)

Por aqui tive de mínima 8,9ºC...neste momento vou com 16,0ºC e 1016hpa...céu muito nublado mas não deve ter nelhuma actividade por aqui hoje!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Abr 2007 às 13:32)

Actualmente já se registam *18 ºC*, mas o céu persiste *muito nublado*, embora segundo os Meteogramas não se preveja precipitação nem para este nem para os próximos dias.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Abr 2007 às 13:36)

Reparem que segundo este meteograma estes dias terão mínimas bastante baixas e as máximas serão agradáveis.


----------



## Serrano (4 Abr 2007 às 14:18)

Céu pouco nublado na Covilhã com 15 graus na zona baixa da cidade, nota-se mesmo muito quente em relação aos últimos dias. A neve caiu em quantidade apreciável na Serra, deixando cheios de felicidade os muitos visitantes que por cá andam.


----------



## Mago (4 Abr 2007 às 14:28)

Céu pouco nublado por aqui, a minha estação já marcou 15,8ºC, e a minima foi de 4ºC
Agora estou com 15ºC
1016hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Abr 2007 às 14:41)

Por aqui está ser uma tarde de céu muito nublado.

Sigo com 15.0ºC e humidade em 47%.

A pressão está nos 1016hpa.

O vento está fraco/moderado a rajada máxima foi de 38.2 km/h até agora.


----------



## ACalado (4 Abr 2007 às 14:54)

boas, por aqui ceu pouco nublado com 11ºc e com 1011hpa


----------



## Rog (4 Abr 2007 às 16:12)

Por aqui as típicas temperaturas de Primavera, 21ºC; céu a tornar-se muito nublado.  1018hpa


----------



## Rog (4 Abr 2007 às 16:16)

A evolução da temp. no Funchal:






E às vezes ainda dizem que o Funchal não tem amplitude térmica significativa....


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Abr 2007 às 16:17)

Tarde de céu muito nublado.
A máxima atingiu os *20,0 ºC* e neste momento registam-se *19,2 ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Abr 2007 às 16:22)

Rogpacheco disse:


> A evolução da temp. no Funchal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É verdade, mas também não nos podemos esquecer de que a escala presente no gráfico dá a ilusão de que a variação é enorme.

Isto porque nos anteriores dias essa variação foi fraca e hoje (tal como disse) variou de forma mais significativa, dando ainda mais essa ilusão.

Pelo que está aí representado, a amplitude térmica do dia de hoje (embora seja maior comparativamente com a generalidade dos dias) não ultrapassou os 7ºC.

Mas também é notável que em poucas horas essa temperatura subiu imenso!


----------



## RMira (4 Abr 2007 às 16:35)

Aqui em Vila Franca de Xira sigo com o céu pouco nublado, com um aumento significativo da neblusidade a partir do inicio da tarde. Temperatura não há meio de saber.


----------



## squidward (4 Abr 2007 às 17:15)

Boas, acabei de me registar no vosso Forum de meteorologia,  apesar de o visitar desde Novembro do ano passado. 
 Não sou muito entendido em Meteorologia, mas foi sempre um tema que me apaixonou desde pequeno  .

Por aqui (Cartaxo) há ceu muito nublado(por nuvens baixas) com boas abertas. Sigo com 16ºC. 


Abraço a todos


----------



## Nuno (4 Abr 2007 às 17:20)

squidward disse:


> Boas, acabei de me registar no vosso Forum de meteorologia,  apesar de o visitar desde Novembro do ano passado.
> Não sou muito entendido em Meteorologia, mas foi sempre um tema que me apaixonou desde pequeno  .
> 
> Por aqui (Cartaxo) há ceu muito nublado(por nuvens baixas) com boas abertas. Sigo com 16ºC.
> ...



Boas squidward  Obrigado por te teres Registado no nosso humilde Forum, é sempre bom termos mais um novo membro para expressar a sua opiniao e os seus dados da sua zona. Peço.te que vás ao topico de Apresentaçoes e te apresentes para todos sabermos um pouco mais de ti


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Abr 2007 às 17:37)

squidward disse:


> Boas, acabei de me registar no vosso Forum de meteorologia,  apesar de o visitar desde Novembro do ano passado.
> Não sou muito entendido em Meteorologia, mas foi sempre um tema que me apaixonou desde pequeno  .
> 
> Por aqui (Cartaxo) há ceu muito nublado(por nuvens baixas) com boas abertas. Sigo com 16ºC.
> ...



*Muito bem vindo!*

Aqui um dia muito aborrecido, céu com períodos de muita nubolosidade durante todo o dia... Mas alguma sensação de frio!

*Situação Actual:
*
Temperatura: 21.5ºC 
Pressão: 1016 Hpa
Humidade: 54%
Vento: Fraco


----------



## squidward (4 Abr 2007 às 17:44)

A evolução da Temp. em Santarém (é a minha unica referencia mais proxima daqui).


----------



## Gerofil (4 Abr 2007 às 18:20)

ESTREMOZ - dados de hoje:​​Temperatura Máxima: 16,6 ºC (16h36)
Temperatura Mínima: 5,2 ºC (06h51)
Temperatura actual: 14,8 ºC (18h14)
Pressão actual: 1016 hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Abr 2007 às 18:44)

Por aqui foi um dia de céu muito nublado e assim se mantêm.

A minha máxima foi de 15.4ºC (14:37) agora estou com 13.7ºC e a humidade está em 50%.

A pressão parece ter estabilizado nos 1015hpa.

O vento tem sido constante e varia de fraco a moderado sendo a rajada mais forte até agora registada de 45 km/h.


----------



## Rog (4 Abr 2007 às 18:58)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> É verdade, mas também não nos podemos esquecer de que a escala presente no gráfico dá a ilusão de que a variação é enorme.
> 
> Isto porque nos anteriores dias essa variação foi fraca e hoje (tal como disse) variou de forma mais significativa, dando ainda mais essa ilusão.
> 
> ...



Não posso comparar a amplitude de cá da ilha com a de muitas regiões de Portugal, nesse sentido temos uma das mais moderadas amplitudes se assim lhe pudemos chamar. Mas não deixa de ser significativa, os 7ºC. Certo é que aqui no Norte da ilha, conseguimos amplitudes mais acentudadas, hoje com mínima 10ºC e máxima 21ºC.


----------



## Rog (4 Abr 2007 às 18:59)

Por aqui neste momento, 19.1ºC; céu limpo, 1020hpa


----------



## Mago (4 Abr 2007 às 20:17)

Sigo com 11,3ºC,
1013hpa
Céu nublado
37% Hum.


----------



## miguel (4 Abr 2007 às 20:21)

Boas... tive máxima de 17,9ºC o mais alto deste mes ate agora  neste momento vou com 13,8ºC e 1015hpa céu pouco nublado...


----------



## redragon (4 Abr 2007 às 21:35)

Por aqui sigo com:
12ºc
1012 hpa
62% hum


----------



## Fil (4 Abr 2007 às 21:42)

Por cá tenho neste momento uma temperatura de 6,5ºC e em descida contínua com céu pouco nublado. Vai entrar ar bastante frio durante a noite! Os extremos de hoje foram 5,5ºC / 15,0ºC.



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Tenham Atenção Por Favor Que O Relógio Do Fórum Não Está Certo...está 1 Hora Atrasado !



Vai aqui e nas Opções de Data & Hora, em Correcção DST escolhe Detectar automáticamente.


----------



## squidward (4 Abr 2007 às 22:31)

Por aqui:
Ceú limpo, temp. 13ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Abr 2007 às 23:00)

Boa noite a todos. Aqui pela ilha de São Miguel, estamos neste momento com 17,2º em Santa Cruz da Lagoa. O céu tem ainda algumas nuvens mas está a limpar. A tarde já foi de algum sol e quente. 

Valores extremos de hoje na minha estação 15º/24,6º


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Abr 2007 às 23:00)

Boa noite a todos. Aqui pela ilha de São Miguel, estamos neste momento com 17,2º em Santa Cruz da Lagoa. O céu tem ainda algumas nuvens mas está a limpar. A tarde já foi de algum sol e quente. 

Valores extremos de hoje na minha estação 15º/24,6º


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Abr 2007 às 23:49)

Por aqui está a ser uma noite de céu muito nublado.

Estou com 12.7ºC e humidade em 65%.

A pressão está nos 1016hpa.

O vento está fraco.


----------



## Rog (4 Abr 2007 às 23:51)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa noite a todos. Aqui pela ilha de São Miguel, estamos neste momento com 17,2º em Santa Cruz da Lagoa. O céu tem ainda algumas nuvens mas está a limpar. A tarde já foi de algum sol e quente.
> 
> Valores extremos de hoje na minha estação 15º/24,6º



Realmente por aí chegar a perto dos 25ºc, já é quase uma tarde de verão...

Por aqui, no outro arquipélago, na Madeira sigo com 15,5ºC; céu nublado; 1019hpa


----------



## Mago (5 Abr 2007 às 01:13)

Boa Noite
Por aqui a temperatura caiu bastante e estou com 4,8ºC
1012hpa


----------



## Sanxito (5 Abr 2007 às 04:34)

Boas pessoal...
O tempo continua a ser escasso e não me permite grande visitas.
Por aki registo agora 11,4ºc e o céu está nublado...
Durmam bem e até amanhã...


----------



## Dan (5 Abr 2007 às 08:36)

Céu limpo e 1,6ºC.

Hoje a mínima foi de -0,6ºC aqui em casa.

A estação meteorológia registava -1,1ºC às 6 UTC.


----------



## Rog (5 Abr 2007 às 09:04)

Boas, por aqui 14,3ºC; céu nublado, 1018hpa


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Abr 2007 às 10:30)

*Bom dia a todos... Sintra amanhece com um dia solarengo, contudo as minhas 2 estações indicam uma queda de pressão e possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas para as próximas horas!
Hoje à noite voltarei a estar em Chaves, os dados serão de lá! Agora tenho que me fazer à estrada!*
Situação Actual:

Pressão: 1015 Hpa
Temperatura: 18.8ºC
Humidade: 63%
Vento: Fraco
Visibilidade: Regular
_Orgulhosamente Flaviense! _


----------



## mocha (5 Abr 2007 às 10:37)

bom dia a todos, por aqui ceu pouco nublado, 13ºC
bom fim de semana a todos e uma Pascoa cheia de amendoas e tal


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Abr 2007 às 10:50)

Hoje a temperatura mínima rondou os *8 ºC*.
O céu está limpo e ainda há pouco a minha estação meteorológica registava *16,3 ºC*.


----------



## Sanxito (5 Abr 2007 às 10:50)

Bom dia pessoal, por aki já sigo com 18,5ºc depois de ter tido umamínima de 11,2ºc.
Os meus valores de máxima costumam ser muito parecidos com os teus Flaviense...Boa viagem


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Abr 2007 às 11:05)

Por aqui céu muito nublado.

Estou com 13.2ºC e humidade em 40%.

A pressão baixou para os 1014hpa.

O vento está fraco/moderado.


----------



## ACalado (5 Abr 2007 às 12:13)

bons dias por aqui tenho um dia fresquinho pois tou com 6.5ºc e com 1013hpa , o ceu esta nublado.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Abr 2007 às 12:40)

Bom dia. Depois do susto desta madrugada com o sismo, tudo voltou á normalidade por aqui. A noite e a manhã trouxeram-nos neblinas e nevoeiros e temperaturas altas. A minima registada foi de 16,7 e 89% de humidade, neste momento estão 20º e 79% de humidade. O céu encontra-se muito nublado mas já com algumas abertas e o sol já vai brilhando


----------



## squidward (5 Abr 2007 às 14:10)

Boas Tardes


Por aqui sigo com 15ºC e ceu pouco nublado


----------



## ACalado (5 Abr 2007 às 14:29)

boas por aqui caiu um aguaceiro acompanhado com uns flocos de neve  sim nao era granizo era mesmo farrapas de neve vinha puxada a vento  
da encosta da serra. a webcam esta online
5.8ºc
1013hpa


----------



## Serrano (5 Abr 2007 às 14:38)

Pois, pois, caro colega covilhanense, eu estava na zona da Central de Camionagem e esse aguaceiro vinha mesmo com alguns flocos de neve, com a temperatura a descer dos 10 até aos 6 graus em pouco tempo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Abr 2007 às 14:39)

Por aqui o céu está quase limpo, e o vento está fraco, havendo apenas a ocorrência de brisas esporádicas.
A humidade está nos 34% e a pressão nos 1014 hPa.
Quanto à temperatura brevemente direi, pois só a partir das 15h é que possuo essa informação.


----------



## ACalado (5 Abr 2007 às 14:44)

bem isto nao era suposto acontecer a precipitaçao que esta a cair é em forma de neve


----------



## Serrano (5 Abr 2007 às 14:49)

Bom, como estamos numa de neve, aqui fica parte da notícia publicada hoje no DiárioXXI:

Páscoa traz nevão, depois de Inverno seco 
Serra da Estrela coberta de branco no fim-de-semana

A Páscoa branca compensa um Inverno com pouca neve, que levou a uma redução das taxas de ocupação dos hotéis da Turistrela. Os dias de abertura da estância de esqui da Torre caíram para metade 

Depois de um Inverno com menos neve que o habitual, a Serra da Estrela chega à Páscoa “com o maior nevão deste ano”, garante Artur Costa Pais, administrador da Turistrela. “Graças à neve que tem caído nos últimos dias, as pistas estão quase todas a funcionar na estância de desportos de Inverno e onde o manto branco chega nalguns locais a 60 e 70 centímetros de altura”, descreveu aquele responsável ao Diário XXI.
A empresa Turistrela espera ter 90 por cento da área da estância da Torre aberta ao público no fim-de-semana prolongado da Páscoa. “A taxa de ocupação dos nossos hotéis também está a crescer, desde que a meteorologia anunciou a queda de neve”, acrescenta. 
Segundo aquele responsável, é de esperar que a neve ainda volte a cair até sexta-feira, “mas as previsões apontam para tempo soalheiro no fim-de-semana”.
Fonte do Centro de Limpeza de Neve das Estradas de Portugal, nos Piornos, referiu ontem que, apesar do frio, todas as vias estão todas abertas ao trânsito na Serra da Estrela. “Em Dezembro ainda houve grandes nevões, mas, este ano, este é capaz de ser o maior”, referiu.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Abr 2007 às 14:52)

Por aqui céu pouco nublado.

Estou com 14.8ºC e humidade em 28%.

A pressão está nos 1015hpa.

O vento está fraco.


----------



## mocha (5 Abr 2007 às 15:14)

continuo com ceu pouco nublado, quase limpo mesmo, 15ºC


----------



## ACalado (5 Abr 2007 às 15:18)

por aqui 
6.2ºc
1013hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Abr 2007 às 15:30)

Céu pouco nublado e *19,8 ºC*.


----------



## Rog (5 Abr 2007 às 16:51)

Pelo Norte da Madeira, 20,9ºC; céu nublado alguns aguaceiros; 1016hpa


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Abr 2007 às 17:00)

Mes de Abril!! mais um...e espero que seja em grande!!

Bem por aqui as trovoadas ja passaram desde o dia 1!! Isto agora esta na pasmaceira!!

Tive uma celula brutal em que foi fotografada mas nada desceu dali!! mas a cortina de agua e raios que caiu foi brutal!! 

Estou com 18.2Cº

ceu muito nublado, vento moderado

e Tempo de Trovoada!! 

Parece que vou ter uns aguaceiros fracos ainda, e trovoada esta noite ou madrugada, pelas minhas previsoes!! Fico á espera!!


----------



## Sanxito (5 Abr 2007 às 17:01)

Boas pessoal, por aki o céu segue pouco nublado e a temp neste momento está nos 17,3ºc...


----------



## tomalino (5 Abr 2007 às 17:24)

Boa tarde!
Soube que esteve a nevar em Miranda do Douro, durante a manhã. Deve ter caído um grande nevão em Zamora.
Vou agora para Torre de Moncorvo, pode ser que tenha sorte e neve na serra 

Boa Páscoa para todos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Abr 2007 às 17:57)

Aqui pela _Rigorosa_ máxima de *20ºC* e céu *quase limpo*.
Agora registam-se *16,1 ºC*.
Dia com temperaturas no padrão exacto, e consideradas normais para a época.

Veja aqui as normais climatológicas de Moscavide para o ano inteiro.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Abr 2007 às 18:06)

Por cá céu pouco nublado neste momento aqui na Lagoa, temperatura nos 22º na minha estação e 59% de humidade.


----------



## Sanxito (5 Abr 2007 às 18:07)

Boas pessoal.
Por aki sigo com 16,2ºc e algumas nuvens a entrar.
Os pais foram hoje de manhã pra uma aldeia do concelho do fundão e com muita pena minha tive k cá ficar, senão era certo, antes de ver a familia ia directo á serra pra matar saudades. Já não vejo neve desde março do ano passado quando fui á concentração dos lobos da neve...


----------



## ACalado (5 Abr 2007 às 18:20)

boas por aqui esta muito frio tou com 3.2ºc com ceu neste momento pouco nublado, caiu um forte aguaceiro a pouco com umas farrapas de neve a mistura


----------



## Vince (5 Abr 2007 às 18:44)

spiritmind disse:


> boas por aqui caiu um aguaceiro acompanhado com uns flocos de neve  sim nao era granizo era mesmo farrapas de neve vinha puxada a vento da encosta da serra.





Serrano disse:


> Pois, pois, caro colega covilhanense, eu estava na zona da Central de Camionagem e esse aguaceiro vinha mesmo com alguns flocos de neve, com a temperatura a descer dos 10 até aos 6 graus em pouco tempo.





tomalino disse:


> Soube que esteve a nevar em Miranda do Douro, durante a manhã. Deve ter caído um grande nevão em Zamora.
> Vou agora para Torre de Moncorvo, pode ser que tenha sorte e neve na serra



Os espanhois estão a enviar para aí uns restos  







E se calhar não vai ficar por aí. Aquelas nuvens vindas do interior e NE espanhol tem bom aspecto.
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bin/meteosat.cgi


----------



## Mago (5 Abr 2007 às 19:01)

Boa tarde
Dia e noite bem fresquinha, a minima chegou aos +0,5ºC e a máxima nao passou dos 9,5ºC
Agora estão 7,1, 1014hpa
Céu com algumas nuvens
Chuva 1mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Abr 2007 às 20:28)

Neste momento já se registam *10,8 ºC*.
O céu está *parcialmente nublado*, o vento está *fraco* e a humidade é de *51 %*.
A pressão situa-se nos *1014 hPa*.


----------



## miguel (5 Abr 2007 às 21:13)

Boas...por aqui mínima de 10,8ºC...máxima de 16,6ºC céu pouco nublado tanto em Lisboa como em Setúbal ainda que em Setúbal tenha aumentado a nebulosidade para o final da tarde...neste momento 12,9ºC e 1014hpa...


----------



## Rog (5 Abr 2007 às 22:55)

Boas, por aqui 15,5ºC; aguaceiros fracos; 10116hpa


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Abr 2007 às 23:10)

Olá amigos! A viagem correu bem mas estou KO e ta me a parecer que este choque termico me está a aprontar alguma... Tipo uma constipação!
Saí de Sintra pelas 2:30 da tarde estava um dia radioso de Primavera, assim se manteve até Coimbra Sul (A1), onde começaram a cair alguns aguaceiros tormentosos... No Porto estava parcialmente nublado com uns engarrafamentos de tirar a paciência a 1 santo! Apanhei a A4 até Amarante com céu solarengo, já na Serra do Marão o carro marcava no Alto de Espinho 6.5º às 18:30 com o ceu quase limpo, neste "Reino Maravilhoso" e assim se mantem!

*Situação Actual:

Pressão: 1018 Hpa
Humidade: 61%
Vento: Nulo
Temperatura: 4.3º*
Orgulhosamente Flaviense!


----------



## Mago (6 Abr 2007 às 00:41)

Por aqui a temperatura segue com 5ºC, 
céu limpo
1018hpa


----------



## Fil (6 Abr 2007 às 02:16)

spiritmind disse:


> boas por aqui esta muito frio tou com 3.2ºc com ceu neste momento pouco nublado, caiu um forte aguaceiro a pouco com umas farrapas de neve a mistura



É uma boa maneira de acabar o "inverno"  

Por cá penso que não caiu nada, quando sái de casa ás 05:30 estava céu limpo e muito frio e quando voltei a olhar para o céu ás 15h estava céu pouco nublado e com um vento bastante frio. Os extremos de hoje foram 0,6ºC / 10,2ºC. Agora estou com 3,6ºC, 64% e 1020 hPa com céu limpo e vento em calma.


----------



## Sanxito (6 Abr 2007 às 03:48)

Boa noite pessoal. Hoje está mais fresco por aki do k tem sido habitual desde o inicio do mês de Abril, sigo com 7,8ºc e céu limpo...


----------



## Kraliv (6 Abr 2007 às 09:25)

Boas,


Temp. mín. *5.4ºC* pelas 06.16h.

O céu neste momento encontra-se practicamente limpo e o vento é fraco.


Temp. *12.4ºC*
Humid. *60%*
Pressão *1017hPa*





Bons petiscos


----------



## Rog (6 Abr 2007 às 10:01)

Por aqui 15,2ºC; céu pouco nublado; 1016hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Abr 2007 às 11:44)

Bom dia a todos...
Ontem estive a pé até às 4:20h da manhã, hora em que registei *7,1ºC* de temperatura. 
Esta acabou por ser a mínima registada.
Neste momento o céu está limpo.


----------



## miguel (6 Abr 2007 às 11:45)

Boas

Por aqui a mínima foi mais uma vez baixinha 9,3ºC...neste momento vou com 13,7ºC e 1016hpa céu limpo não espero actividade por aqui para hoje....


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Abr 2007 às 12:41)

Bom dia meteo-loucos!
Por cá a noite foi calma, a mínima registada foi de 0.3ºC...  Já não estou habituado a estas temperaturas! Para Abril não estão nada más! Em conversa com os meus pais, confirmaram que o Inverno foi para esquecer, mas esta Primavera está a ser bem fresca! 

Situação Actual: (Paradela de Monforte-CHAVES)

Aproximam-se nuvens vindas de Leste, da região de Bragança portanto... No entanto a céu permanece quase limpo...
Temperatura do Ar: 12.7ºC
Humidade: 51%
Vento: Fraco
Pressão: 1018 Hpa

Boa Páscoa a todos!

Orgulhosamente Flaviense! CHAVES Capital do Alto Tâmega e Barroso!


----------



## Rog (6 Abr 2007 às 12:56)

Boas, por aqui 19ºC, céu nublado



			
				Flaviense21 disse:
			
		

> Por cá a noite foi calma, a mínima registada foi de 0.3ºC...



Bem... isso é temperatura de Dezembro, Janeiro  por aqui as temperaturas já são de primavera e o frio já lá vai...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Abr 2007 às 15:07)

Cá pela _Rigorosa_ temperatura mínima registada de *7 ºC*.
Por agora (hora mais quente do dia) já se registam *22,6 ºC*.
O vento está *fraco* e o céu *praticamente limpo*.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Abr 2007 às 15:42)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Boas, por aqui 19ºC, céu nublado
> 
> 
> 
> Bem... isso é temperatura de Dezembro, Janeiro  por aqui as temperaturas já são de primavera e o frio já lá vai...



Sim, realmente não estava à espera que a temperatura descesse tanto, aqui as noites ainda estão gélidas, mas nas horas centrais do dia o sol e o calor impõem-se! Senão olha:
*
Situação Actual:*


Temperatura: 18.6ºC
Humidade: 35%
Vento: Fraco
Pressão: 1017 Hpa


*Orgulhosamente Flaviense!*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Abr 2007 às 16:34)

Boa tarde a todos. Por cá a sexta feira Santa tem estado encoberta, mas sem registo de chuva até ao momento. Algum vento de sul aqui em Santa Cruz da Lagoa. O valor minimo registado foi de 16,4º e actualmente vou com 20º e 73% de humidade


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Abr 2007 às 16:40)

Após o pico do calor às 15:04h em que quase atingimos os *23ºC* de temperatura, estamos agora a sentir uma ainda agradável temperatura de *18,7ºC*.
O céu está agora muito nublado, com tendência a aumentar ainda mais a nebulosidade ao longo da tarde.
Ainda assim não deverá chover no dia de hoje, embora não seja afastada essa possibilidade.
Continuação de boa tarde a todos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Abr 2007 às 17:54)

O céu encontra-se novamente limpo.
Temperatura de *16,2 ºC*.


----------



## Mago (6 Abr 2007 às 18:51)

Boas
Por aqui manha fria em que  a temperatura ate ao meio dia não ultrapassou os 8,5ºC. A tarde aqueceu e chegou aos 13,4ºC.
Céu com algumas nuves e ameaças de trovoada.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Abr 2007 às 21:20)

Ola amigos!
Por cá esteve um dia bem agradável, o céu ficou muito nublado mas as nuvens dissiparam-se ao final do dia (como sempre)... Maxima  atingida foi de 19.3ºC... Bem bom!

Situação Actual:

Em *Chaves:*Temperatura: 10.1ºC
Humidade: 58%
Pressão a subir!

Em *Sintra:*
Temperatura: 13.6 ºC
Pressão: 1016 Hpa
Humidade: 60%


BOM FIM DE SEMANA! BOA PÁSCOA A TODOS


----------



## Rog (6 Abr 2007 às 22:55)

Boas, por aqui 13,1ºC céu nublado, aguaceiros..


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Abr 2007 às 23:06)

Boa noite e Páscoa a todos!
Neste momento, aqui pela _Rigorosa_, registam-se *11,1 ºC*.
A temperatura tem-se mantido constante, e pouco tem descido desde as 19h/20h.


----------



## miguel (6 Abr 2007 às 23:11)

Boas,

Por aqui a máxima foi a mais alta até ao momento em Abril com 18,9ºC muitas nuvens de tarde 

Agora vou com 13,8ºC e 1015hpa e ainda o céu com muitas nuvens!!

Uma boa Páscoa a todos..


----------



## miguel (7 Abr 2007 às 00:52)

tempo actual:

temp: 12,7ºC

pressão: 1015hpa 

céu nublado amanha sim promete em muitas regioes


----------



## Rog (7 Abr 2007 às 09:27)

Boas, por aqui 12,7ºC; céu nublado; 1015hpa


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Abr 2007 às 09:28)

miguel disse:


> tempo actual:
> 
> temp: 12,7ºC
> 
> ...



Confirmo Miguel! Por cá também se encontra muito nublado o céu! E continuam a chegar nuvens ameaçadores de Leste, de Bragança! A ver se temos festa!

Situação Actual:

Temp: 11ºC
Humidade: 60%
Pressão Estável!
Vento: Fraco de Leste


----------



## Kraliv (7 Abr 2007 às 09:38)

Boas,


Mais uma noite/madrugada/manhã fresca aqui pela _Ravessa_.

*Temp. mín. 4.8ºC* pelas 07.04h  .

O Céu está pouco nublado, mas com bastante nublosidade no horizonte para Espanha (Leste).

Actual:

Temp. *11.1ºC*
Humid. *73%*
Pressão *1018hPa*
Vento *16.8km/h ENE*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Abr 2007 às 10:56)

Bom dia a todos...
Por cá tivemos uma temperatura mínima de *7,4 ºC*, mas a tarde promete aquecer, podendo *aumentar de nebulosidade ao longo do dia*.
Neste momento o céu apresenta-se *limpo*, e o vento está *fraco*.
Há pouco (10:20h) estavam *16,3 ºC*.


----------



## Dan (7 Abr 2007 às 11:16)

Céu nublado e 11,3ºC.

Mínima de 6,3ºC esta manhã.


----------



## miguel (7 Abr 2007 às 12:46)

Boas... Por aqui a mínima foi de 10,4ºC a manha acordou com um céu muito limpo mas agora já alterou já está a vir muitas nuvens de Este por isso conto ver alguma coisa de tarde até mesmo aqui do litoral  neste momento temperatura de 15,7ºC e pressão nos 1017hpa


----------



## Rog (7 Abr 2007 às 13:32)

Boas, por aqui 16,6ºC; céu nublado.



			
				miguel disse:
			
		

> Boas... Por aqui a mínima foi de 10,4ºC a manha acordou com um céu muito limpo mas agora já alterou já está a vir muitas nuvens de Este por isso conto ver alguma coisa de tarde até mesmo aqui do litoral neste momento temperatra de 15,7ºC e pressão nos 1017hpa


As temperaturas que vens a registar Miguel, ai em Setubal, curiosamente não diferem muto das que por aqui tenho tido, talvez a proximidade ao mar explique um pouco isto...


----------



## ACalado (7 Abr 2007 às 13:53)

boas por aqui ceu com algumas nuvens, tou a espera de uma trovoda 
temperatura 10.1ºc
pressao: 1015 com tendencia de descida


----------



## Nuno (7 Abr 2007 às 14:04)

Boa tarde a todos   Por aqui Ceu pouco nubaldo começou a entrar agr umas nuvens vindas do interior mas que nada ameaçam  Pode ser que la mais para a tarde posso ter uma trovoada que tanto quero   Neste momento 16ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Abr 2007 às 14:19)

Boa tarde a todos. Depois de uma noite um pouco agitada com chuva forte durante parte da madrugada, o sábado acordou com sol e boas abertas. Neste momento aqui na Lagoa está praticamente encoberto e a qualquer momento pode caír um aguaceiro. Houve igualmente durante a noite uma descida acentuada da temperatura, visto que registei uma minima de 11,8º enquanto que nos ultimos dias as minimas tem andado pelos 16 a 17º. Neste momento sigo com 17,7º

A todos uma Páscoa feliz  ! E cuidado com os dentes Nada de abusarem dos ovos e amendoas  

É ainda de registar que hoje por volta das 7h10 foi sentido mais um sismo em virtude da crise sismica que tem decorrido ao Largo dos Ilheus formigas. Teve intensidade máxima V na escala de Mercalli, nas Localidades de Povoação, Faial da Terra e Água Retorta na Ilha de São Miguel, assim como em algumas localidades da ilha de Santa Maria. Nas restantes freguesias e conselhos de São Miguel, foi sentido com intensidades variadas entre II e IV. Também foi sentido na Terceira em algumas freguesias com intensidade II, III e Iv


----------



## miguel (7 Abr 2007 às 15:49)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Boas, por aqui 16,6ºC; céu nublado.
> 
> 
> As temperaturas que vens a registar Miguel, ai em Setubal, curiosamente não diferem muto das que por aqui tenho tido, talvez a proximidade ao mar explique um pouco isto...



 Sim poderá ser por isso!!! 

Por aqui vou com 19,2ºC mas já tive 19,5ºC pressão nos 1016hpa e céu muito nublado agora como podem ver...


----------



## Nuno (7 Abr 2007 às 15:51)

Por aqui é esta a situação:


----------



## Brigantia (7 Abr 2007 às 15:52)

Dan disse:


> Céu nublado e 11,3ºC.
> 
> Mínima de 6,3ºC esta manhã.





Boas eu registei uma mínima de 7,1ºC....não tenho colocado aqui os meus registos pois, sistemáticamento são superiores aos do resto dos Brigantinos, não sei se será por ter o sensor mal colocado....


----------



## miguel (7 Abr 2007 às 16:46)

Aqui por Setubal já chove  esta a molhar bem  17,5ºC


----------



## Dan (7 Abr 2007 às 16:54)

Brigantia disse:


> Boas eu registei uma mínima de 7,1ºC....não tenho colocado aqui os meus registos pois, sistemáticamento são superiores aos do resto dos Brigantinos, não sei se será por ter o sensor mal colocado....



A diferença também não é muito grande.

Acabou há pouco um aguaceiro ligeiro e a temperatura desceu para 11ºC.

Agora não chove mas parece que vem aí mais água


----------



## miguel (7 Abr 2007 às 16:59)

E continua já corre água pela rua  16,5ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Abr 2007 às 17:40)

Ola amigos, já chove!   Começou a cair apartir das 16:37 ...

Situação Actual:

Paradela de Monforte (CHAVES):
Temp: 11.8ºC
Humidade: 90%
Pressão estável!


----------



## mocha (7 Abr 2007 às 18:05)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa tarde a todos. Depois de uma noite um pouco agitada com chuva forte durante parte da madrugada, o sábado acordou com sol e boas abertas. Neste momento aqui na Lagoa está praticamente encoberto e a qualquer momento pode caír um aguaceiro. Houve igualmente durante a noite uma descida acentuada da temperatura, visto que registei uma minima de 11,8º enquanto que nos ultimos dias as minimas tem andado pelos 16 a 17º. Neste momento sigo com 17,7º
> 
> A todos uma Páscoa feliz  ! E cuidado com os dentes Nada de abusarem dos ovos e amendoas
> 
> É ainda de registar que hoje por volta das 7h10 foi sentido mais um sismo em virtude da crise sismica que tem decorrido ao Largo dos Ilheus formigas. Teve intensidade máxima V na escala de Mercalli, nas Localidades de Povoação, Faial da Terra e Água Retorta na Ilha de São Miguel, assim como em algumas localidades da ilha de Santa Maria. Nas restantes freguesias e conselhos de São Miguel, foi sentido com intensidades variadas entre II e IV. Também foi sentido na Terceira em algumas freguesias com intensidade II, III e Iv



vi agora no site do IM o sismo ocorrido hoje nas tuas bandas. sentiste este?
por aqui vou com ceu mt nublado ja cairam uns pingos, mas o ceu ta com umas nuvens bem ameaçadoras, mas parece me k estão a dirigir se pros lados de setubal, aí sim deve de tar com alguma animação.
agora registo 18.1C, ta um tempo abafadissimo, ja agora se viesse uma trovoada sempre animava 
ontem fui passear pra Sesimbra e ja se viam algumas nuvens a formar, pros lados da arrabida


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Abr 2007 às 18:22)

Por cá... o céu está agora completamente coberto, nuvens muito escuras! Só para terem uma ideia não consigo ver as serras do Larouco e Barroso cá de casa, quando com dias bons se vêm perfeitamente! Chove com alguma intensidade! Não consigo entender os 0mm da Estação de Chaves do IM quando todo o Alto Tamega está debaixo de chuva! 

A temperatura caiu abruptamente já vai nos 11.5ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Abr 2007 às 18:41)

mocha disse:


> vi agora no site do IM o sismo ocorrido hoje nas tuas bandas. sentiste este?
> por aqui vou com ceu mt nublado ja cairam uns pingos, mas o ceu ta com umas nuvens bem ameaçadoras, mas parece me k estão a dirigir se pros lados de setubal, aí sim deve de tar com alguma animação.
> agora registo 18.1C, ta um tempo abafadissimo, ja agora se viesse uma trovoada sempre animava
> ontem fui passear pra Sesimbra e ja se viam algumas nuvens a formar, pros lados da arrabida



Este á hora que foi nao senti, pois estava a dormir e na minha zona deve ter sido fraco, talvez intensidade II, III. A crise neste momento tem vindo a decrescer


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Abr 2007 às 18:46)

Boa tarde! Neste momento por aqui céu muito nublado com algumas abertas e alguns periodos de sol. Durante o dia não choveu por cá.

Temperatura actual de 17,7º e 74% de humidade


----------



## redragon (7 Abr 2007 às 18:50)

Olá pessoal. Neste momento estou em Colos no Concelho de Odemira. E que bela trovoada passou por aqui. Estava em Milfontes, na praia com uma boa temperatura e nos montes è volta...trovoada. Sai da praia por volta das 5h e foi chuva e trovoada até casa (que fica a 25 km) que continuou até à bem pouco tempo.


----------



## ACalado (7 Abr 2007 às 19:07)

bem por aqui esta-se a preparar um trovoada das valentes, ceu muito nublado carregadinho de agua  
temp 10.6ºc
presssao 1015hpa


----------



## Mago (7 Abr 2007 às 19:07)

Boa tarde
tempo fresco pela noite a chegar aos 5ºC, com o dia a temperatura sobe e hoje chegou aos 13,6ºC
1018hpa
Ainda houve tempo para um aguaceiro que nao chegou a 1mm
Céu com nuvens e alternando com céu pouco nublado


----------



## ACalado (7 Abr 2007 às 19:26)

bem já se ouvem os primeiros trovoes, penso que esta vai ser das grandes 
podem acompanhar pela webcam


----------



## ACalado (7 Abr 2007 às 19:49)

Por aqui simplesmente anoiteceu


----------



## Dan (7 Abr 2007 às 20:25)

Então, como está a trovoada aí pela Covilhã?

Por aqui o céu está nublado e registo 9,9ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 6,3ºC / 15,1ºC


----------



## ACalado (7 Abr 2007 às 20:26)

Dan disse:


> Então, como está a trovoada aí pela Covilhã?
> 
> Por aqui o céu está nublado e registo 9,9ºC.
> 
> Extremos de hoje: 6,3ºC / 15,1ºC



trovoada com poucas descargas mas com aguaceiros fortes há  já 10min


----------



## Dan (7 Abr 2007 às 20:29)

spiritmind disse:


> trovoada com poucas descargas mas com aguaceiros fortes há  já 10min



Bem bom. 
Por aqui só uns 2mm em dois pequenos aguaceiros durante a tarde.


----------



## mocha (7 Abr 2007 às 21:47)

pois soube à pouco k tb trovejou em Melides, e eu aqui na santa terrinha


----------



## Rog (7 Abr 2007 às 23:30)

Boas, por aqui 12,5ºC; nevoeiro, aguaceiros e trovoadas ao longe...1015hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Abr 2007 às 23:47)

Boa noite a todos...
Por cá a temperatura mínima foi de *7,4 ºC*, e a máxima esteve nos *23 ºC*.
Neste momento registam-se *10,5 ºC* e *não ocorre precipitação*.
O vento continua *fraco*.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Abr 2007 às 23:57)

Boas Noites... Alguns aguaceiros moderados durante a tarde, nomeadamente entre as 16:30 e 18 horas, mas não senti nada de aparato eléctrico! Ao final do dia as nuvens dissiparam-se!

Situação Actual:

Céu limpo...
Temperatura: 8.7ºC 
Humidade: 78%
Pressão: Estável nos 1020 Hpa

Feliz Páscoa a todos!


----------



## miguel (8 Abr 2007 às 00:34)

Boa noite... Por aqui a máxima foi de 19,6ºC um aguaceiro moderado a meio da tarde e apenas isso nada de trovoada...neste momento tenho 10,5ºC e 1017hpa céu limpo...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Abr 2007 às 00:54)

Neste momento a temperatura situa-se nos *10,1 ºC* e apresenta-se estável.
Boa noite e Páscoa a todos, pois eu despeço-me por hoje.
Até amanhã!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Abr 2007 às 10:12)

*Bom dia de Páscoa a todos!*Aqui é que se vive! Levantei cedo para ir à missa ( 7:40), missa na minha aldeia às 8:30... Cheguei agora a casa! Cada vez mais convicto que em Lisboa não se vive, aqui sim há qualidade de vida! Sentir o carinho de todos aqueles que me conhecem e me viram crescer! *Orgulhosamente Trasmontano!*

Situação Actual:

Temp: 11.8
Humidade: 63%

*O céu já está a ficar muito nublado! Creio que esta tarde voltará a chover! espero que com mais intensidade! *

E agora para casa dos meus avós, á espera do compasso pascal!


----------



## Brigantia (8 Abr 2007 às 11:44)

Boas, em Bragança o dia de Páscoa registou uma mínima de 6,2ºC.

Neste momento céu com algumas nuvens.


Abraços a todos e Boa Páscoa.


----------



## miguel (8 Abr 2007 às 12:27)

Por aqui Mínima de 9,0ºC...

Agora vou com 14,9ºC e 1018hpa céu muito nublado...


----------



## mocha (8 Abr 2007 às 14:18)

boa tarde a todos, continuação de uma boa pascoa, por aqui vou com ceu com algumas nuvens, 17ºC, parece k no interior a tarde vai ser animada


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Abr 2007 às 14:53)

Ola Amigos! 
A *mínima por cá foi 4.8ºC*...
A tarde segue muito nublada e já caem alguns chuviscos! Não me parece que va trovejar pois está bastante frio!

*Situação Actual:

Temp: 16.5ºC
Humidade: 41%
Previsao: Chuva!*

Às 16 parto pra Lx, espero apanhar boas tempestades!


----------



## mocha (8 Abr 2007 às 15:00)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Ola Amigos!
> A *mínima por cá foi 4.8ºC*...
> A tarde segue muito nublada e já caem alguns chuviscos! Não me parece que va trovejar pois está bastante frio!
> 
> ...




boa viagem 
por aqui o sol ta a aparecer mas mt timidamente


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (8 Abr 2007 às 15:14)

Aqui por Coruche, trovoada diluviana com direito a granizo.


----------



## miguel (8 Abr 2007 às 15:18)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Aqui por Coruche, trovoada diluviana com direito a granizo.



É muito bom saber isso pode ser que venha para sul já que as nuvens vem de norte


----------



## mocha (8 Abr 2007 às 15:38)

avisto umas nuvens a virem de norte   carregadinhas, vamos esperar


----------



## Vince (8 Abr 2007 às 15:56)

Boas, não estou no meu posto habitual, estou na Beira Alta, com a barriga cheia depois de despachar uma Chanfana entre outras coisas.

O céu nestes dias tem estado espectacular. Ontem havia demasiado vento para trovoadas, mesmo assim ainda vi uma muito pequena ao longe, talvez lá para os lados de Penacova/Luso.

Hoje, ao longo do dia tenho visto belas cortinas de precipitação. Continua o desfile de muitas nuvens, e só de olhar para elas penso que há melhores condições para trovoada nesta região. Menos vento que ontem e a notar-se o ar um pouco mais quente e abafado. Vamos lá ver se o meu prognostico visual se confirma.

A ligação à Net aqui é muito lenta, olhei agora pela 1ª vez nestes dias para o satélite, e parece que vai estar ou está muito animado na Beira Baixa/Ribatejo/Estremadura/Alto Alentejo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Abr 2007 às 16:03)

Por cá a´temperatura mínima esteve nos *8,0 ºC*.
A temperatura máxima atingida durante o dia de hoje foi às 15:20h, e de *19,4 ºC*.
Neste momento o céu está muito nublado, mas não chove e o vento é fraco.
A temperatura está nos *16,3 ºC*.


----------



## Nuno (8 Abr 2007 às 16:20)

É esta a situção por aqui:


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Abr 2007 às 16:29)

Começou a chuviscar há 5 minutos, e entretanto já parou.
Ainda assim não me parece nada de significativo nem de duradouro pois estes aguaceiros nunca duram muito tempo nem são de grande intensidade.
A topografia deste local faz dele um local seco, onde a chuva não é de todo predominante.
Está isolado dos ventos de oeste, pois está a uma altitude ligeiramente inferior em relação à periferia.
Isto faz com que este local tenha temperaturas mais rigorosas e disponha de um clima ligeiramente mais seco do que as regiões circundantes e próximas, pois estas servem de barreira de condensação aos ventos húmidos, apesar de Moscavide estar relativamente próximo do rio Tejo (a cerca de 2 km).


----------



## mocha (8 Abr 2007 às 16:31)

bem, infelizmente as nuvens passaram mesmo aqui ao lado , a temperatura desceu para 15ºC e apenas cairam uns pingos


----------



## Nuno (8 Abr 2007 às 16:31)

Aqui chove e bem. 18ºC...Vamos la ver se ouiço alguma trovoada


----------



## miguel (8 Abr 2007 às 16:38)

Confirmo que chove por Setúbal não é nada de muito forte mas as pingas tem um tamanho considerável 16,2ºC 1016hpa


----------



## Mago (8 Abr 2007 às 17:45)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui os dias são fotocópias uns dos outros, tempo com alguma instabilidade e onde por vezes ocorrem alguns aguaceiros,tambem peridos com sol. noites frescas e dias amenos.
Minima de 5,9ºC e a máxima chegou aos 13ºC
1019hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Abr 2007 às 17:49)

Enquanto chovia a temperatura chegou a estar nos *12,8 ºC*, mas agora situa-se nos *13,8 ºC *com tendência para subir um pouco mais.
O céu continua muito nublado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Abr 2007 às 18:37)

Começou agora a chover, e está a chover bastante !
A temperatura desce neste momento aos *10,9 ºC*.


----------



## mocha (8 Abr 2007 às 18:39)

por aqui ainda não chove, mas não deve de faltar muito sigo com 13ºC


----------



## mocha (8 Abr 2007 às 18:47)

...e neste momento ja chove


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Abr 2007 às 19:19)

Temperatura já nos *9,3 ºC* !
Parou de chover, mas certamente voltará a chover mais um pouco...


----------



## miguel (8 Abr 2007 às 19:47)

Essas chuvas já estão a dar as ultimas por hoje amanha volta a mesma hora  máxima de 17,9ºC agora vou com 13,2ºC e 1017hpa...


----------



## Nuno (8 Abr 2007 às 20:00)

Acho que não miguel vem ai i da grossa, so consigu ver isto, mas tu ai do teu ponto consegues ver um pouco melhor, eu daqui nada ja devo ter melhor imagens


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Abr 2007 às 20:00)

Temperatura a descer continuamente...*8,9 ºC*.
O céu continua muito nublado, e continuam a existir condições para a ocorrência de aguaceiros.
Voltou a chover mais um pouco, mas entretanto voltou a parar.


----------



## squidward (8 Abr 2007 às 20:15)

Boas! 

Hoje regressei a casa de umas mini-ferias em Comporta (perto de Tróia).
Pelo caminho apanhamos ainda alguma chuva, mas nada do outro mundo.Trovoadas nem ve-las (pelo menos hoje, pq ontem foi um dia em cheio ) Agora aqui sigo com ceu nublado e 11ºC. 

PS- Ontem foi um espetaculo, tipo...fomos ao Zoo Badoka (n sei se conhecem, fica ao pé de Santiago do Cacém) fazer um Safari mesmo durante umA forte trovoada  aquilo é que foi, parecia mesmo Africa 

Cumps.


----------



## Nuno (8 Abr 2007 às 20:16)

squidward disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Hoje regressei a casa de umas mini-ferias em Comporta (perto de Tróia).
> Pelo caminho apanhamos ainda alguma chuva, mas nada do outro mundo.Trovoadas nem ve-las (pelo menos hoje, pq ontem foi um dia em cheio ) Agora aqui sigo com ceu nublado e 11ºC.
> ...



humm tou a ver que o nosso amigo squiward andou aqui pelas minhas zonas,troia ,comporta, S.Cacem... muito bem


----------



## Fil (8 Abr 2007 às 20:31)

Boas, por aqui ando com uma temperatura de 10,5ºC e poucas nuvens. O dia foi bastante agradável para um passeio, não choveu nem ameaçou tal. A máxima chegou aos 14,4ºC, ao sol de abril dá uma bela sensação termica. A mínima foi de 4,3ºC.


----------



## Dan (8 Abr 2007 às 20:57)

Céu limpo e 11,2ºC aqui em casa.
Extremos do dia: 5,0ºC / 15,4ºC 
Hoje, digno de registo, apenas o facto de ter visto morcegos pela primeira vez esta Primavera


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Abr 2007 às 21:06)

Noite fresca cá pela Rigorosa...*7,6 ºC* !


----------



## ACalado (8 Abr 2007 às 21:41)

boas por cá noite com ceu nublado com alguns aguaceiros mas descargas nem vê-las  
temp: 8.7ºc
pressão: 1015hpa


----------



## Brigantia (8 Abr 2007 às 21:43)

Depois de uma volta durante a tarde pela Terra Quente Transmontana (Mirandela) estou de regresso a Bragança onde seguimos com 10,1ºC. 
De notar que durante a tarde o Sol naquelas paragens já aqueceu bem...


----------



## miguel (8 Abr 2007 às 21:58)

Como tinha dito por hoje está feito...amanha tem mais:P  temperatura actual 11,4ºC


----------



## mocha (8 Abr 2007 às 22:07)

por aqui sigo com 11ºC, amanha ha mais  
continuação de boa pascoa, cuidado com as amendoas


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Abr 2007 às 22:31)

Neste momento *7,2 ºC* e céu muito nublado e vento fraco.
No entanto não ocorre precipitação.
A pressão ronda os 1016 hPa e humidade os 88 %.
Amanhã a mínima deverá rondar certamente os *5 ºC* aqui por Moscavide, e os 7ºC em Lisboa.

Vejam este meteograma com as previsões do estado de tempo para Lisboa.
As temperaturas são bastante bem previstas, tanto as máximas como as mínimas, como se pode reparar.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Abr 2007 às 22:35)

ESTREMOZ (dados das 22h33): 8,9 ºC e 1020 hpa


----------



## Iceberg (8 Abr 2007 às 22:59)

Aqui por Braga, os dias têm sido muito idênticos, com pequenas variações.

Amanhecem com céu totalmente limpo, e temperaturas frescas, a nebulosidade vai aumentando vinda de NE, mas em pequenas quantidades, serenando o vento pela tarde, e ao final do dias, já sem Sol, e quando menos se espera lá cai o aguaceiro da praxe.   Ontem foi acompanhado por alguns (poucos) relâmpagos e um bom trovão, anteontem um ou outro relâmpago, hoje apenas o aguaceiro.

Temperatura neste momento: 13º


----------



## Rog (8 Abr 2007 às 23:07)

Boas por aqui 12,7ºC; céu nublado. Aguaceiros fracos. 1014 hpa.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Abr 2007 às 23:37)

Boa noite a todos!  Espero que os amigos e colegas do forum tenham tido uma boa Páscoa. Quanto ao tempo que fez hoje por aqui, tivemos céu a alterar entre o quase pouco nublado e o muito nublado, ao inicio da tarde caíram alguns aguaceiros moderados na zona de Vila Franca do Campo, Ribeira Chã, Água de Pau e mais fracos na Lagoa e Ponta Delgada.

Os valores registados na minha estação variaram entre os 11,2º e os 19,1º e a humidade entre os 77% de minima e os 90%. Neste momento sigo com 13,5º e 83% de humidade.

Afirmo ainda que a crise sismica ainda nao terminou, hoje senti 2 sismos de fraca intensidade durante a tarde.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Abr 2007 às 00:17)

Neste momento céu limpo, mas ar bastante húmido, com a humidade a ultrapassar os 90 %. Noite bastante fresca cá pela _Rigorosa_.

_Dados actuais (00:15h):_

Temperatura do ar (14 m acima do nível do solo): *6,7 ºC*
Humidade relativa: *94 %*
Pressão atmosférica: *1016 hPa*
Vento: *Quase nulo, muito fraco (6 km/h de Norte)*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Abr 2007 às 00:22)

Por aqui, noite estrelada e poucas nuvens. Temperatura de 13,4º e 83% de humidade


----------



## Sanxito (9 Abr 2007 às 00:39)

boa noite pessoal, cá volto eu de novo.
Tem sido mesmo complicado aparecer por aki, mas vou tentando.. 
Por aki sigo com noite algo fresca e registo 8,8ºc sem nuvens e sem vento...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Abr 2007 às 08:12)

Bom dia a todos.
Por cá temperatura mínima de *4,7 ºC* e agora registam-se* 9,0 ºC*.


----------



## mocha (9 Abr 2007 às 09:32)

bom dia pessoal, por aqui ceu pouco nublado, sigo com 11ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Abr 2007 às 10:09)

Iceberg disse:


> Aqui por Braga, os dias têm sido muito idênticos, com pequenas variações.
> 
> Amanhecem com céu totalmente limpo, e temperaturas frescas, a nebulosidade vai aumentando vinda de NE, mas em pequenas quantidades, serenando o vento pela tarde, e ao final do dias, já sem Sol, e quando menos se espera lá cai o aguaceiro da praxe.   Ontem foi acompanhado por alguns (poucos) relâmpagos e um bom trovão, anteontem um ou outro relâmpago, hoje apenas o aguaceiro.
> 
> Temperatura neste momento: 13º



Também já reparei no site do I.M. que Braga tem tido mínimas que apesar de frescas são relativamente elevadas para aquilo que deveriam ser.
Hoje no site do I.M. vi que a temperatura mínima registada em Braga, no Fujacal tinha sido de 9,9 ºC e que também em Braga, mas no Merelim se tinham registado 7,7 ºC.
Como é possível que em Braga não esteja tanto frio como aqui?
Não duvido que os dados estejam certos, mas o fenómeno é um pouco estranho...
Devo dizer que a temperatura mínima cá por Moscavide hoje foi de *4,7 ºC*, ou seja, pelo menos 3 ºC a menos que em Braga.  
Em Lisboa a temperatura ficou-se pelos *8,3 ºC* de mínima, ou seja, cerca de 3ºC superior em relação a Moscavide.


----------



## filipept (9 Abr 2007 às 10:25)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Também já reparei no site do I.M. que Braga tem tido mínimas que apesar de frescas são relativamente elevadas para aquilo que deveriam ser.
> Hoje no site do I.M. vi que a temperatura mínima registada em Braga, no Fujacal tinha sido de 9,9 ºC e que também em Braga, mas no Merelim se tinham registado 7,7 ºC.
> Como é possível que em Braga não esteja tanto frio como aqui?
> Não duvido que os dados estejam certos, mas o fenómeno é um pouco estranho...
> ...



Eu estou um pouco desviado de braga (podem ver a minha entrada no mapa   ) mas confirmo a minima um pouco elevada, por aqui tive 9.4 de minima.


----------



## Dan (9 Abr 2007 às 10:52)

Hoje também tive uma mínima elevada (7,1ºC).

No ínicio da manhã o céu estava nublado, agora esta quase limpo.
11,8ºC neste momento.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Abr 2007 às 12:33)

Bom dia a todos!

Aqui por São Miguel, o tempo continua na mesma, céu com nuvens, alternando com boas abertas. Poderá caír um ou outro aguaceiro disperso.
As noites tem sido frias com a minima a atingir os 12,4º e a humidade a subir até aos 86%.

As minimas baixas vao manter-se nos proximos dias.

Informo ainda que a crise sismica que se vem registado ao Largo dos Ilheus Formigas desde o passado de 7/4/2007, se mantem. Continuando a sentir-se sismos , sendo uns de maior intensidade do que outros, mas nada de muito assustador.


----------



## Dan (9 Abr 2007 às 13:07)

Por aqui tivemos um aguaceiro fraco que deu para molhar o chão.

13,3ºC por agora.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Abr 2007 às 14:04)

Após uma noite muito fria (4,7 ºC), eis que o dia está a aquecer, como sempre.
O céu está parcialmente nublado e não ocorre qualquer tipo de precipitação.
O vento está fraco.


----------



## GranNevada (9 Abr 2007 às 14:17)

As minhas mínimas são parecidas às do Fujacal . Ambas as estações estão em pleno Casco Urbano e sofrem do efeito "ilha de calor" .
A estação de Merelim está no vale do Cávado e é normal que registe mínimas mais baixas , não só por estar a menor altitude como por estar rodeada de terrenos agrícolas , com muito menos habitações que as estações da cidade .


----------



## Sanxito (9 Abr 2007 às 14:27)

Boa tarde a todos.
Por aki tive uma mínima bastante baixa em relação ao k é normal, registei 6,9ºc.
Neste momento sigo com uns agradáveis 20,6ºc


----------



## squidward (9 Abr 2007 às 14:27)

Por aqui sigo com Céu muito nublado com boas abertas (nota-se um aumento generalizado de neblusidade) e 17ºc


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Abr 2007 às 14:56)

Boa tarde...
Como sempre, mais um dia com uma amplitude térmica elevada.
Agora o céu está pouco nublado, e o vento é fraco.
No entanto, a nebulosidade pode aumentar ao longo da tarde.



_Dados actuais (15h):_

Temperatura do ar: *21,9 ºC*
Humidade relativa: *48 %*
Pressão atmósférica:* 1015 hPa (estabilizada)*
Vento: *Fraco (9 km/h de Este)*

Hoje de manhã coloquei a minha entrada no mapa para que todos possam saber onde me encontro.


----------



## redragon (9 Abr 2007 às 15:15)

Aqui por Elvas, depois de uma manhã com o céu pouco nublado, estamos agora com o céu muito nublado e com a trovoada já a ouvir-se ao longe.

Temp- 19.9
Hum- 76%
pressão - 1013


----------



## Mago (9 Abr 2007 às 15:16)

Boa tarde

Por aqui chuva moderada toda a manhã (6mm), a temperatura pela manha esteve estável nos 8ºC. Com a tarde a chuva passou e agora o céu encontra-se nublado com algumas abertas, o sol é quente.

Neste momento estão 11,1ºC 
1018hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Abr 2007 às 15:20)

A partir de amanhã já não poderei estar tão presente neste fórum, pois vou regressar às aulas e tenho de estudar.
Ainda assim penso que passarei por cá algumas vezes.

Neste momento: *21,2 ºC*.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Abr 2007 às 15:28)

Dados de Estremoz
Temperatura máxima 15,9 ºC (12h34)
Temperatura mínima 6,6 ºC (6h59)
Temperatura actual 13,7 ºC (15h20)
Pressão atmosférica 1018 hpa
O início da tarde ficou marcado por aguaceiros dispersos e pouco frequentes. Pelas imagens de satélite pode-se observar mais nebulosidade nas regiões do Norte; a Oeste do litoral da região centro de Portugal Continental localiza-se uma depressão pouco profunda que, com o seu movimento de rotação contrário ao dos ponteiros do relógio, continua a ser óptimo para a entrada de massas de ar húmidas procedentes do Atlântico (Sudoeste), o que favorece o desenvolvimento de nebulosidade sobre o território do Continente; daí aguaceiros e trovoadas dispersas, especialmente nas regiões do interior e nas áreas montanhosas.
Link para imagens de satélite:
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoGeralSatelites.jsp


----------



## Fil (9 Abr 2007 às 15:50)

Hoje Moscavide dominou nas mínimas. A de minha casa foi de 6,1ºC ás 01:27, depois nublou e a temperatura ficou estancada. A máxima momentânea é de 14,5ºC ás 13:58. Por volta das 14h caiu um forte aguaceiro acompanhado de algum granizo, mas não durou nem 2 minutos...

Neste momento tenho 14,0ºC, 48% hr e 1019 hPa com céu muito nublado.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Abr 2007 às 16:14)

Aqui por São Miguel, continuo com céu muito nublado. Onde me encontro o sol ainda nao apareceu, mas tb nao tenho conhecimento que tenha chuvido hoje na ilha.

Á pouco estavam 17,2º e Ponta Delgada


----------



## Dan (9 Abr 2007 às 16:32)

Fil disse:


> Hoje Moscavide dominou nas mínimas. A de minha casa foi de 6,1ºC ás 01:27, depois nublou e a temperatura ficou estancada. A máxima momentânea é de 14,5ºC ás 13:58. Por volta das 14h caiu um forte aguaceiro acompanhado de algum granizo, mas não durou nem 2 minutos...
> 
> Neste momento tenho 14,0ºC, 48% hr e 1019 hPa com céu muito nublado.



O aguaceiro foi tão rápido que eu nem vi chover  Já só vi o chão molhado.


----------



## Dan (9 Abr 2007 às 16:32)

Hoje parece haver maior actividade. Claro que ainda muito longe das trovoadas dos dias mais quentes.

Hoje.




Dia 14 de Junho de 2006.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Abr 2007 às 17:04)

A temperatura máxima de hoje esteve nos *22,0 ºC* às 15:38 h.
Neste momento o céu apresenta-se moderadamente nublado, e o vento está fraco.
Está uma agradável temperatura de *16,4 ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Abr 2007 às 17:08)

Devo dizer que hoje a amplitude térmica foi bastante forte: *17,3 ºC*.  

PS: Esqueci-me de referir isto na mensagem anterior, por isso é que enviei esta logo a seguir.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Abr 2007 às 18:31)

Actualizo a temperatura máxima hoje em ESTREMOZ: 17,0 ºC (16h39)
Agora ouvem-se os trovões da trovoada que se vai desenvolvendo a Noroeste da cidade (a cerca de 10 - 15 Km).


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Abr 2007 às 19:09)

*Por cá:

Céu quase limpo
Temp: 16.2ºC
Humidade: 52%
Pressao: 1013 Hpa...*

My Space: www.marciosantos21.spaces.live.com


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Abr 2007 às 20:11)

Bom fim de tarde...  
Dia calmo, sem trovoadas nem aguaceiros, e céu predominantemente limpo ou pouco nublado.
Neste momento o céu encontra-se limpo e o vento continua calmo.
A temperatura desce acentuadamente à medida que a hora avança: *12,0 ºC* neste preciso momento.  
Os extremos de hoje relativamente às temperaturas foram de *4,7 ºC* de temperatura mínima  (em que inexplicavelmente esteve mais frio em Moscavide do que em Braga, Bragança, Évora, Beja, entre outras  o que não é muito comum, apesar de as amplitudes térmicas aqui serem habitualmente elevadas).
Quanto à temperatura máxima foi de 22,0 ºC às 15:38 h, uma máxima também elevada, mas dentro dos parâmetros normais para a época em que nos encontramos.
A amplitude térmica atingiu os *17,3 ºC* !  

Continuarei a fazer o seguimento da situação, mas hoje irei despedir-me mais cedo pois acabam as minhas férias.


----------



## Dan (9 Abr 2007 às 20:36)

Por aqui o dia decorreu com o céu quase sempre nublado. Ao fim da tarde passou uma trovoada a norte da cidade que deixou apenas umas gotas aqui onde vivo.
Neste momento céu nublado e 10,5ºC.

Extremos do dia: 7,1ºC / 15,1ºC


----------



## Dan (9 Abr 2007 às 21:10)

Voltou a chuva.

10,0ºC e chuva fraca neste momento.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Abr 2007 às 21:52)

Boa noite. Aqui pela Lagoa, estamos agora com céu pouco nublado. Hoje o dia na costa sul da Ilha entre Ponta Delgada e Vila Franca  o céu esteve variavel entre o muito e o pouco nublado.

Na minha estação a máxima registada foi de 24º ás 13h42 e a humidade variou entre os 86% e os 69% de minima.

Neste momento estou com 14,4º e 73% de humidade


----------



## Brigantia (9 Abr 2007 às 23:07)

Boa noite, eu registei uma mínima de 7,7ºC e neste momento sigo com 11.1ºC. Continuo a registar sempre temperaturas mais elevadas que resto dos Brigantinos...Durante a tarde houve de facto um ou dois minutos de chuva forte. Não me apercebi do granizo!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Abr 2007 às 23:16)

Noite fresca mas dentro dos parâmetros normais para a época.
10,3 ºC e céu muito nublado.
Boa noite a todos, despeço-me por hoje.


----------



## Fil (10 Abr 2007 às 00:11)

Brigantia disse:


> Boa noite, eu registei uma mínima de 7,7ºC e neste momento sigo com 11.1ºC. Continuo a registar sempre temperaturas mais elevadas que resto dos Brigantinos...Durante a tarde houve de facto um ou dois minutos de chuva forte. Não me apercebi do granizo!!



Pois, era granizo pequeno. Eu reparei nele porque debaixo da janela do meu quarto tenho um telhado e via-se perfeitamente a cair e a rebolar pelas telhas abaixo. Se não fosse pelo barulho do granizo a bater, nem sequer tinha reparado que estava a chover tal foi o pouco tempo que durou!



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Os extremos de hoje relativamente às temperaturas foram de *4,7 ºC* de temperatura mínima  (em que inexplicavelmente esteve mais frio em Moscavide do que em Braga, Bragança, Évora, Beja, entre outras  o que não é muito comum, apesar de as amplitudes térmicas aqui serem habitualmente elevadas).
> Quanto à temperatura máxima foi de 22,0 ºC às 15:38 h, uma máxima também elevada, mas dentro dos parâmetros normais para a época em que nos encontramos.
> A amplitude térmica atingiu os *17,3 ºC* !



Deve ter sido devido à nebulosidade, aí deve ter estado toda a noite com céu limpo. Na estação de Gago Coutinho a mínima foi de 8,2ºC, grande diferença! Mas olha que Évora teve mínima de 4,5ºC e Sintra de 3,4ºC.

Por cá esteve até há pouco tempo a chover fraco mas o suficiente para acumular mais 0,9 mm na minha estação. Agora já parou mas o céu continua coberto por nuvens baixas. A temperatura é de 8,2ºC.


----------



## mocha (10 Abr 2007 às 09:31)

bom dia pessoal, por aqui ceu pouco nublado, sigo com 11ºC, e noto algumas nuvens a vir de norte carregadinhas.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Abr 2007 às 10:24)

Bom dia a todos, aqui por São Miguel, está um dia bonito de sol, pelo menos nas zonas onde já passei. Em Ponta Delgada está até praticamente o céu limpo, na Lagoa Pouco Nublado assim como aqui na Ribeira Chã. Apenas se veem nuvens mais escuras nas zonas montanhosas vindas de norte. 

A minima que registei na minha estação foi de 11,7º


----------



## Kraliv (10 Abr 2007 às 11:22)

Boas,


Céu pouco nublado pela _Ravessa_. Temp.min. *7.4ºC* pelas 6.16h.


Dados das 9.00h.

Temp. *10.5ºC*
Humid. *87%*
Pressão *1018hPa*
Vento *7.9km/h E*


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Abr 2007 às 12:18)

Boas malta ao fim de 5 dias de ausência voltei.

Por aqui estou com 16.0ºC e humidade em 40%.

A pressão está nos 1015hpa.

O vento está fraco.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Abr 2007 às 14:37)

ESTREMOZ:
Temperatura máxima de hoje (até ao momento): 18,4 ºC (12h49)
Temperatura mínima: 8,3 ºC (06h51)
Temperatura actual: 16,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica actual: 1019 hpa (a descer)


----------



## mocha (10 Abr 2007 às 14:58)

boa tarde a todos, por aqui o ceu está a nublar  e ja vou com 20ºC.


----------



## squidward (10 Abr 2007 às 15:18)

Boa Tarde a todos!! 

Aqui o céu anda ameaçador, com nuvens carregadas...vamos la ver se vem chuva 

Temp. 20ºC


----------



## squidward (10 Abr 2007 às 15:39)

Já começou a chover. Alguns pingos são mesmo grossos.


----------



## Mago (10 Abr 2007 às 15:47)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui a temperatura hoje esta mais alta, minima nos 7ºC e a máxima já chegou aos 15,2ºC
1018hpa
O céu esteve pouco nublado mas agora ficou muito nublado com aspecto de trovoada, deve chover dentro de momentos.

Estou com 11,9ºC


----------



## rozzo (10 Abr 2007 às 16:06)

nao ha acçao em setubal?


----------



## mocha (10 Abr 2007 às 16:10)

pelo menos por aqui não há nada, pessoal de setubal k se manifeste


----------



## Vince (10 Abr 2007 às 16:29)

Poix... só agora vi o radar.

Setubal deve estar animado  
A ver se sobra alguma coisa pra gente  Mas pelo loop não parece.

Aguardemos os reports dos setubalenses.


----------



## RMira (10 Abr 2007 às 16:44)

Em Setúbal cidade pelo que me disseram agora mesmo choveu bastante e muita trovoada e o céu encontra-se muito escuro mas pelo radar quer-me parecer que a maior festa ocorreu nos arredores da cidade (Gâmbia, Pontes, Pegões, etc)  

P.S. Neste momento não estou em Setúbal


----------



## Vince (10 Abr 2007 às 16:50)

Animado no Alentejo e Ribatejo. Aqui pela grande Lisboa "no passa nada"


----------



## mocha (10 Abr 2007 às 16:54)

a chuva chegou agora


----------



## squidward (10 Abr 2007 às 17:13)

Aqui trovoadas é mentira....e mais a mais estou no Ribatejo


----------



## Bruno Campos (10 Abr 2007 às 17:16)

Vince disse:


> Animado no Alentejo e Ribatejo. Aqui pela grande Lisboa "no passa nada"



   

Deve ter chovido bastante ali pros lados de Setubal!


----------



## mocha (10 Abr 2007 às 17:26)

e ainda não parou....


----------



## miguel (10 Abr 2007 às 17:28)

Boas...
Bem realmente prometia ser o fim do mundo mas no fim acabou por ser uma chuvinha moderada aqui em Setúbal com algumas rajadas de vento fortes mas tenho fotos no outro fórum para quem quiser ver máxima 20,2ºC agora tenho 16,2ºC e chuva fraca..


----------



## squidward (10 Abr 2007 às 17:28)

mocha disse:


> e ainda não parou....



e trovoadas tambem ha???


----------



## mocha (10 Abr 2007 às 17:33)

parou agora mesmo, trovoada, é k nada


----------



## rozzo (10 Abr 2007 às 17:43)

ranhosice, tou a ver imensas e proximas nuvens com chuva a passar mm ao lado, sobre o rio, aqui do 6º piso.. mas mm ao lado.. bah


----------



## Mago (10 Abr 2007 às 18:16)

Afinal acabou por cair só umas pinguitas, Não desgosto deste tempo é imprevisivel, o termometro marca agora 14ºC com o sol à espreita


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Abr 2007 às 19:11)

Por aqui foi uma tarde de céu pouco nublado e foi aumentando gradualmente de neblosidade agora encontra-se bastante ameaçador mas nada.

Atingi uma nova máxima de 22.1ºC (16:50) agora estou com 15.9ºC e humidade em 43%.

A pressão está nos 1014hpa.

O vento está fraco.


----------



## mocha (10 Abr 2007 às 19:23)

por aqui ainda ceu mt nublado, é capaz de vir mais a noite  
sigo com 15ºC, parecem mais, ta um tempo abafado, parece k ta mais calor 
parttyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Dan (10 Abr 2007 às 19:29)

Apesar das previsões, o dia decorreu com muito sol e uns cúmulos com fraco desenvolvimento. Acabou por ser o dia mais quente do mês. 

7,7ºC / 18,2ºC

Algumas nuvens e ainda 16,8ºC.


----------



## Vince (10 Abr 2007 às 19:31)

Bem, acabo de chegar dum pequeno storm-chasing frustrado  

Por volta das 17:30/18:00 estava em Lisboa, e a norte e noroeste apareceram de forma muito rápida uns cumulos muito interessantes. E a Este, todo o estuário do Tejo, o céu era negro, com um tecto de nuvens baixas contínuo e compacto, a esconder as nuvens mais altas. Pensei para comigo, isto é capaz de dar festa. 

Saí do trabalho mais cedo com a máquina pronta a tirar umas fotos e procurei um bom local mais elevado. Mas rápidamente uma nebulosidade mais baixa eliminou a possibilidade de umas boas fotos.


----------



## redragon (10 Abr 2007 às 19:48)

por aqui...estou a ver uma forte chuvada lá para os lados de Badajoz...e aqui apenas umas pinguinhas fracas...
estive a ver no radar e foi tudo ao poste... 

temp -16.5
hum - 75%


----------



## Gerofil (10 Abr 2007 às 20:07)

ESTREMOZ:
Temperatura máxima - 18,4 ºC(12h49)
Actual - 13,8 ºC
Céu muito nublado com aguaceiros dispersos e pouco frequentes
Imagem às 19h20​


----------



## Gerofil (10 Abr 2007 às 20:08)

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/213/454320286_d26d7d2982_o_d.jpg


----------



## Nuno (10 Abr 2007 às 20:10)

Boas...Bem por aqui esta tarde realmente tivemos um ceu que ate metia medo, prometia muito, mas caio umas pinguitas e ouviu.se umas trovoadazitas nada de mais, o céu pareçia indicar mais qualquer coizita


----------



## Gerofil (10 Abr 2007 às 20:22)

ESTREMOZ:
Temperatura máxima - 18,4 ºC(12h49)
Actual - 13,8 ºC
Céu muito nublado com aguaceiros dispersos e pouco frequentes
Imagem às 19h20


----------



## Gerofil (10 Abr 2007 às 20:38)

Aguaceiro moderado com trovoada agora em Estremoz.​


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Abr 2007 às 21:08)

Boa Noite!
Em Lisboa esteve mais um bonito dia de Primavera... A meio da tarde ficou ameaçador, mas já não me deixei enganar, chuva??? trovoada??? Naaaaa... 


*Por cá:*

Temperatura do Ar: 15.4ºC
Humidade Relativa: 58%
Pressão: 1015 Hpa
Vento: Nem se sente!

Vamos lá ver amanha... Se não trovejar amanha... é melhor esperar por Maio, pois a depressão deve ir po Mediterraneo, mas como nunca se sabe... logo se verá!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Abr 2007 às 21:17)

Bom fim de tarde a todos. Aqui o sol ainda nao se pôs. O céu aqui pela Lagoa neste momento está muito nublado. Pelo conhecimento que tenho hoje o dia alternou entre o muito e o pouco nublado. Neste momento sigo com 16,5º e 68% de humidade.

Registos de Hoje na minha estação de Santa Cruz da Lagoa:

Valores minimos e máximos de temperatura - 11,7º/ 25,1º

Valores minimos e máximos de humidade - 51% / 73 %


----------



## Kraliv (10 Abr 2007 às 22:33)

Boas,

Tarde com nuvens ameaçadoras...mas não passou apenas disso.
Um aguaceiro moderado pela hora do jantar e agora vai caindo uma chuva míudinha,


Temp. mín. 7.6ºC  e máx. de 20.6ºC.
A Pressão variou entre os 1017hPa e os 1020hPa.


Neste momento:
Temp. 12.6ºC
Humid. 87%
Pressão 1019hPa
Vento 5.4km/h NE


----------



## Gerofil (10 Abr 2007 às 23:38)

Aqui, em Estremoz, depois da trovoada e aguaceiros moderados pela hora do jantar (20h00/20h40), passou-se a um regime de chuva miuda, que deixou de ocorrer a partir das 23h00. É pena que o Instituto de Meteorologia não tenha registo de descargas electricas de hoje (Não existem DEA para área e período em análise). Dentro de algum tempo estarão on line no site do INM de Espanha. 
Agora temos 11,2 ºC (a descer) e 1021 hpa (a subir).
Peço desculpa pelas dificuldades que tive à pouco na colocação das imagens on line (só consegui à terceira tentativa).


----------



## Mago (11 Abr 2007 às 00:02)

Boa Noite
Por aqui segue a noite amena com 11,2ºC
1019hpa


----------



## Rog (11 Abr 2007 às 00:04)

Boas, por aqui 11,1ºC; céu nublado, aguaceiros, e hoje chegou a cair granizo...


----------



## Fil (11 Abr 2007 às 02:24)

Aqui dia muito aborrecido, não se passou nada e acabou por ser o dia mais quente do mês. A máxima foi até aos 16,8ºC e a mínima foi de 7,4ºC.

Agora...
Temperatura: 10,3ºC
Humidade: 63%
Pressão: 1021 hPa
O céu está com bastantes nuvens.


----------



## Kraliv (11 Abr 2007 às 08:21)

Boas,


Manhã de muito nevoeiro aqui pela planície.
As temperaturas foram bem mais agradáveis durante esta noite.
Temp. min. *9.8ºC* pelas 6.50h


Actual
Temp. *11.1ºC*
Humid. *93%*
Pressão *1017hPa*
Vento  Nulo


----------



## mocha (11 Abr 2007 às 09:23)

bom dia pessoal, por aqui o ceu está muito nublado, sigo com 14ºC


----------



## Rog (11 Abr 2007 às 09:26)

Boas por aqui 12,5ºC, céu nublado, aguaceiros fracos, 1019hpa


----------



## Gerofil (11 Abr 2007 às 09:53)

ESTREMOZ - Céu muito nublado, elevada humidade e sensação de "calor", com pressão a 1019 hpa. Temperatura mínima de 10,4 ºC às 2h40.


----------



## Serrano (11 Abr 2007 às 10:11)

Chove com intensidade na Covilhã, com o termómetro a marcar 8 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## mocha (11 Abr 2007 às 10:59)

o sol vai espreitando, temp 14ºC 
Pressão Atmosferica: 1015


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Abr 2007 às 11:04)

Bom dia a todos! Hoje comemora-se o feriado municipal aqui na Lagoa. O dia acordou com céu pouco nublado por estas zonas. 
A temperatura minima registada foi de 11,4º com 80% de humidade, neste momento estou com 14,5 e 77% de humidade


----------



## redragon (11 Abr 2007 às 11:36)

bom dia, por aqui choveu durante a noite e os espanhóis estão com alerta amarelo por causa da chuva para o dia de hoje aqui na minha vizinha Badajoz...a ver vamos o que dá...mas estou com esperança...


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Abr 2007 às 11:38)

Bons dias... 

Por aqui o céu encontra-se muito nublado mas ainda nao caiu nada.

Sigo com 16.1ºC e humidade em 56%.

A pressão está nos 1014hpa.

O vento está fraco.


----------



## Dan (11 Abr 2007 às 11:47)

Céu nublado e 15,4ºC.

Até ao momento apenas umas gotas de manhã.

Mínima de 10,2ºC.


----------



## Bruno Campos (11 Abr 2007 às 12:27)

Vejam as imagens de radar!!! deve estar a entrar uma chuvinha jeitosa no algarve!  

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoRadar.jsp

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/r...:24:00&selArea=far&selGrandeza=max&pesquisa=0


----------



## squidward (11 Abr 2007 às 12:31)

Boas  

Ontem á tarde foi bonito ver uns relampagos da janela, chegando a cair alguma chuva. 


Por agora o céu está parcialmente nublado (algumas abertas) e a temp. está nos 16ºC.


----------



## Dan (11 Abr 2007 às 12:57)

16,4ºC e começa agora a chover.


----------



## HotSpot (11 Abr 2007 às 13:00)

Por cá minima de 13,3ºC às 6:50

Parece vir uma chuvinha de sul para o meio da tarde.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Abr 2007 às 13:05)

Novamente começam a aparecer focos de instabilidade dispersos pelo sul do Continente, dando origem a aguaceiros e trovoadas. 
O foco localizado a Sul do Algarve parece que tende a perder força, enquanto surgem novos focos pelo interior do Alentejo.
Nesta última meia hora ouviram-se trovões em Estremoz.




Fonte da Imagem: Instituto de Meteorologia
http://web.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/inicial.jsp​


----------



## Dan (11 Abr 2007 às 13:32)

A primeira trovoada do ano  

Por enquanto pouca chuva e vários trovões, mas pode ser que se intensifique.


----------



## RMira (11 Abr 2007 às 13:46)

A partir das 15/16h a chuva e as trovoadas deverão intensificar-se na zona de Lisboa e Setúbal:











E o IM colocou quase todo o país em Alerta Amarelo!

Máquinas a postos porque parece que o espectáculo vai começar


----------



## Bruno Campos (11 Abr 2007 às 14:03)

o panorama mete respeito...

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/r...:55:00&selArea=far&selGrandeza=max&pesquisa=0

Locais com mais de 50mm/hora


----------



## Nuno (11 Abr 2007 às 14:12)

Por aqui tudo muito calmo, tem tado algum calor, ceu muito nublado mas nuvens como ontem nem velas, mas parece que vem ai da grossa vamos ver


----------



## Gerofil (11 Abr 2007 às 14:22)

ESTREMOZ - Chuva com trovoada moderada desde as 13h50
Dados actuais: Temperatura 13,2 ºC; Pressão 1018 hpa


----------



## redragon (11 Abr 2007 às 14:27)

por aqui céu relativamente nublado mas com algumas abertas e algum calor...nada de chuva ainda


----------



## Dan (11 Abr 2007 às 15:02)

13,5ºC e chuva fraca por agora.

Tivemos uma trovoada que durou uma meia hora com vários trovões e aquela chuva típica que deixa tudo cheio de água


----------



## Gerofil (11 Abr 2007 às 15:02)

Trovoada em fase de dissipação. Mas a tarde promete ser ainda longa …


----------



## mocha (11 Abr 2007 às 15:27)

bem, parece k está a vir alguma coisa pra este lado 
neste momento a temp, esta nos 20ºC, e 1012hpa


----------



## squidward (11 Abr 2007 às 15:37)

Malta! acham que vou ter alguma sorte em apanhar uma trovoada aqui no Cartaxo durante o fim da tarde??


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Abr 2007 às 15:52)

Boa tarde.
Por cá céu muito nublado e tempo quente.
A mínima de hoje chegou aos *11,1 ºC* (ligeiramente superior aos restantes dias).
Neste momento ainda não chove (sim, porque deverá chover hoje) e estão *23,0 ºC*.


----------



## Vince (11 Abr 2007 às 15:54)

Outra vez a norte de onde estou. Ando com azar.
Aquela mancha vermelha concentrada a NW de LX já dura há mais de meia hora....


----------



## Vince (11 Abr 2007 às 16:05)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Por cá céu muito nublado e tempo quente.
> A mínima de hoje chegou aos *11,1 ºC* (ligeiramente superior aos restantes dias).
> Neste momento ainda não chove (sim, porque deverá chover hoje) e estão *23,0 ºC*.



23,0 ºC ?!
Mas tem estado essa temperatura de forma estável, ou subiu há pouco tempo ?


----------



## Vince (11 Abr 2007 às 16:06)

squidward disse:


> Malta! acham que vou ter alguma sorte em apanhar uma trovoada aqui no Cartaxo durante o fim da tarde??



Eu diria que as possibilidades são boas.
Olhando para o Loop
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bin/meteosat.cgi

Acho que ainda vamos ter mais festa nas próximas horas, quer aí, quer na grande Lisboa.


----------



## squidward (11 Abr 2007 às 16:07)

Por aqui o céu ja se encobriu, mas ainda nao se vislumbram Células 

A temperatura vai nos 18ºc


----------



## Rog (11 Abr 2007 às 16:12)

Boas, por aqui 13,6ºC; alguns aguaceiros, 1019hpa


----------



## Vince (11 Abr 2007 às 16:15)

Em Queluz caiu granizo há cerca de 1 hora segundo me disseram.
A ver se o Mário Barros confirma.


----------



## redragon (11 Abr 2007 às 16:18)

começou a chover agora com alguma intensidade


----------



## squidward (11 Abr 2007 às 16:25)

Começou a pingar com alguma intensidade. Alguns pingos são grandes


----------



## RMira (11 Abr 2007 às 16:43)

Aqui em Vila Franca de Xira começou a chover com intensidade agora! Vem aí uma trovoada das grandes!


----------



## mocha (11 Abr 2007 às 16:50)

tou foribunda, tá a ir pro interior,


----------



## squidward (11 Abr 2007 às 17:04)

bem acabou de cair aqui uma chuvada....e a fazer sol


----------



## Dan (11 Abr 2007 às 17:06)

Ainda há pouco acabou de cair um pequeno aguaceiro que durou uns 10 minutos.

O céu continua muito nublado e deve ainda chover mais um pouco. 

14ºC por agora.


----------



## Dan (11 Abr 2007 às 17:09)

Já está novamente a chover. Parece que este aguaceiro vai ser mais intenso que o anterior.


----------



## mocha (11 Abr 2007 às 17:27)

aqui ta um sol descomunal, e tão a cair uns pingos pk deve de haver uma nuvem k se perdeu das outras


----------



## Vince (11 Abr 2007 às 17:55)

Não sei se repararam num pormenor curioso.

A situação hoje à tarde aqui na grande lisboa foi igualzinha à de ontem.
Houve umas células a NW de Lisboa e uma banda enorme a Este, que passou sobre o estuário do Tejo.
Quase igual, até as horas quase que coincidiram. A única diferença é que hoje parece que está a ocorrer maior precipitação mas muito localizada, talvez granizo à mistura. Ontem foi mais seco. E eu, tal como ontem, a vê-las passar ao longe ...


----------



## Nuno (11 Abr 2007 às 18:14)

Boas, bem por Setúbal ouve um pouco de tudo desde a alguma chuva a trovoada e belas células mas quase todas a passar ao lado  Tirei algumas fotos.




























Neste momento céu muito nublado. Com algumas nuvens jeitosas a vir de sul  Estão 20ºC neste momento


----------



## Dan (11 Abr 2007 às 18:28)

Muito bonito


----------



## Dan (11 Abr 2007 às 18:29)

Céu nublado e 11ºC. Por agora não chove.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Abr 2007 às 19:01)

Por aqui céu muito nublado caiu um aguaceiro durante a tarde e fez trovoada    não chegou a 1 mm.

A minha máxima foi 19.5ºC e agora estou com 15.7ºC e humidade em 68%.

A pressão tem estado a descer e encontra-se em 1011hpa.

O vento está fraco embora se torne moderado antes de comçar a chover.

No alentejo estálhe a dar com uma força


----------



## mocha (11 Abr 2007 às 19:12)

ola a todos, ta a passar por aqui, ja fez umas trovoadas, mas nada de estrondoso, sempre e melhor k nada, neste momento chove e estou com 17C


----------



## joao matias (11 Abr 2007 às 19:13)

Boa tarde a todos!

Venho anunciar uma gigantesca trovoada aqui na zona da quinta do conde-sesimbra


----------



## Gerofil (11 Abr 2007 às 19:23)

ESTREMOZ – Final de tarde com aumento de nebulosidade procedente de Sueste … Imagens tiradas às 19h00
Dados de hoje: temperatura mínima – 10,4 ºC (02h40); temperatura máxima – 18,1 ºC (10h33); temperatura actual – 14,2 ºC; pressão atmosférica – 1016 hpa (significativa descida)


----------



## squidward (11 Abr 2007 às 19:56)

bem por aqui formou-se uma grande trovoada....o cenário até metia medo (alias ainda mete )

Consegui filmar um relampago com o telemovel


----------



## redragon (11 Abr 2007 às 19:58)

ELVAS : Por aqui a nublusidade vem aumentando e segundo o radar do inm vem ai uma bruta chuvada!!!! Aliás já tá a começar a dar-lhe!!! Que venha acompanhada de muita trovoada!!!


----------



## Vince (11 Abr 2007 às 20:09)

Aqui nada.
Por volta das 19:00 o céu começou a ficar muito carregado, ouviram-se ao longe uns trovões na margem sul, mas aqui cairam umas 10 gotas de chuva por metro quadrado lol. No radar, vê-se que chove a sul, na margem sul, e a norte daqui. Onde estou é o deserto


----------



## Dan (11 Abr 2007 às 20:13)

Por aqui parece que já passou.

11ºC e o céu nublado com estas nuvens em forma de espiral.




Para o primeiro dia de trovoada deste ano até nem está mal. 

Extremos do dia aqui em casa: 10,2ºC / 17,2ºC

A estação meteorológica registou 11mm de precipitação.


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (11 Abr 2007 às 20:18)

boa tarde 
na TSF estão a falar de neve perto da marateca ????


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Abr 2007 às 21:01)

Boa Noite amigos!

Cheguei agora a casa, 2ª circular infernal, fugi pela marginal... Sempre a pingar mas de fraca intensidade, aliás aqui em Sintra nem a estrada está completamente molhada! 
Neve na Marateca??? Era granizo de certeza... De Lx via-se muito escuro pós lados de Vila Franca, Zona Leste, aí sim deve ter chovido bastante...


As minhas estações: Uma prevê chuva a outra nublado! A minha chacon nem alerta para trovoadas... 

Situação Actual:

Pressão: Baixinha nos 1013 Hpa
Humidade: 65%
Temperatura: 16.3ºC
Vento: Fraco

Venha o calor, a praia... Isso é que era! Vai ser tudo a registar novos records de temperatura...


----------



## rozzo (11 Abr 2007 às 21:04)

JOÃO FONSECA disse:


> boa tarde
> na TSF estão a falar de neve perto da marateca ????



pois deve ter caido 1 bela granizada...


----------



## Gerofil (11 Abr 2007 às 21:09)

Alguma chuva pouco significativa, acompanhada por alguns relâmpagos, marcam o início da noite nesta zona do Alentejo. A instabilidade é muito menor relativamente aquela que ocorreu ao início da tarde.


----------



## ACalado (11 Abr 2007 às 21:15)

JOÃO FONSECA disse:


> boa tarde
> na TSF estão a falar de neve perto da marateca ????



neve não era de certeza  
por aqui o dia manteu-se com muitas nuvens mas apenas comk precipitaçao durante a manha, trovoadas nem ve-las 
temp: 11ºc


----------



## rozzo (11 Abr 2007 às 21:43)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Boa Noite amigos!
> 
> Cheguei agora a casa, 2ª circular infernal, fugi pela marginal... Sempre a pingar mas de fraca intensidade, aliás aqui em Sintra nem a estrada está completamente molhada!
> Neve na Marateca??? Era granizo de certeza... De Lx via-se muito escuro pós lados de Vila Franca, Zona Leste, aí sim deve ter chovido bastante...
> ...



mas olha que a trovoada que se formou a NW de Lisboa logo a seguir ao almoço, aí na zona de Sintra deve ter descarregado com mta força! 
so naquela hora ou 2 horas no maximo (mas deve ter sido num periodo mais curto) cairam 33mm na estação de Sintra/Granja! e no radar estava uma celula realmente "vermelhona" apesar de pequena, e a vista do 6º piso no IM era assustadora para esse lado..


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Abr 2007 às 21:52)

Boa a noite!

Por aqui tivemos um dia quente e com céu praticamente pouco nublado. Agora as coisas estão a mudar, o céu está a tornar-se muito nublado , parece que amanhã vamos ter alguma  talvez mais para o fim do dia.

Neste momento sigo com 15,9º e 72% de humidade


----------



## Dan (11 Abr 2007 às 22:33)

Hoje já foi um dia mais animado, principalmente na fachada ocidental da Península.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Abr 2007 às 22:53)

rozzo disse:


> mas olha que a trovoada que se formou a NW de Lisboa logo a seguir ao almoço, aí na zona de Sintra deve ter descarregado com mta força!
> so naquela hora ou 2 horas no maximo (mas deve ter sido num periodo mais curto) cairam 33mm na estação de Sintra/Granja! e no radar estava uma celula realmente "vermelhona" apesar de pequena, e a vista do 6º piso no IM era assustadora para esse lado..



A essa hora já eu estava na Faculdade em Lisboa!

Neste momento chove mas sem aparato eléctico!


----------



## mocha (11 Abr 2007 às 23:42)

depois de uma animaçãozinha, sim pk assim k eu acabei de postar, a trovoada foi-se.
por agora ceu com nuvens, sigo com 14ºC.
boa noite a todos


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Abr 2007 às 23:50)

Por cá continua a chover, tem estado assim toda a noite, até dá gosto!   


TEMP: 15.5ºC
Pressao: 1013 Hpa
Humidade: 68%


----------



## Mago (12 Abr 2007 às 00:19)

Boa Noite

Por aqui a minima foi de 9,1ºC e a máxima chegou aos 16ºC, durante a noite choveu ( 7mm)
Durante o dia o céu esteve nublado com o sol à espreita

Agora estão 10,1ºC, 1015hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Abr 2007 às 09:46)

Por aqui noite de céu muito nublado e ao todo cairam 8 mm de chuva  e hoje espero mais agora o céu está muito nublado.

A minha minima foi de 11.8ºC (1:38) agora estou com 14.8ºC e a humidade está nos 60%.

A pressão está nos 1014hpa.

O vento está fraco.


----------



## mocha (12 Abr 2007 às 09:46)

bom dia pessoal, por qui ceu com algumas nuvens, temp 14ºC, e 1014 hpa


----------



## squidward (12 Abr 2007 às 09:52)

Boas 

ontem á noite apanhei uma bela trovoada  Daquelas á antiga 

por agora sigo com ceu nublado. 14ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Abr 2007 às 10:23)

Bom dia a todos!  

Aqui por São Miguel o dia acordou cinzento. Aos poucos o céu está a tornar-se encoberto e a chuva deve estar a chegar. Algum vento. 

A temperatura minima subiu um pouco. Minima de 15,5º e 82% de humidade.

Quando saí de casa ás 8h30 de cá a minha estação marcava 16,2º e 80% de humidade


----------



## Vince (12 Abr 2007 às 11:33)

A melhor imagem para descrever o dia de ontem.
Alguém quer contar quantas descargas foram ? 







© Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## Rog (12 Abr 2007 às 11:41)

Vince disse:


> A melhor imagem para descrever o dia de ontem.
> Alguém quer contar quantas descargas foram ?
> 
> 
> ...



Estive a contá-las e são exactamente 5889 trovoadas 

http://aycu39.webshots.com/image/13478/2000545105996007126_rs.jpg


----------



## Rog (12 Abr 2007 às 11:43)

Por aqui céu nublado, 1021hpa.16,4ºC


----------



## Rog (12 Abr 2007 às 11:44)

squidward disse:


> Boas
> 
> ontem á noite apanhei uma bela trovoada  Daquelas á antiga
> 
> por agora sigo com ceu nublado. 14ºC



E as fotos ??
conseguiste tirar algumas?


----------



## Vince (12 Abr 2007 às 11:56)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Estive a contá-las e são exactamente 5889 trovoadas
> http://aycu39.webshots.com/image/13478/2000545105996007126_rs.jpg



Já aprendi uma coisa nova hoje


----------



## mocha (12 Abr 2007 às 12:01)

por aqui o sol brilha, ao longe avisto umas nuvenzitas, vamos la a ver.
sigo com 16ºC, 1015 hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Abr 2007 às 12:24)

Agora por aqui, céu muito nublado a encoberto, mas ainda sem chuva. Algum vento de sudoeste aqui onde me encontro, mas deve estar assim no resto da ilha.

Temperatura de 16,3º em ponta delgada á momentos


----------



## ACalado (12 Abr 2007 às 13:06)

boas tardes por aqui caiu um valente aguaceiro que durou uns 10 min, agora ceu muito nublado nem ve-las :-\
temperatura: 14ºc
pressao 1014hpa


----------



## Fil (12 Abr 2007 às 13:37)

Por aqui começou há algum tempo a trovejar, e lá caiu alguma chuva que mal deu para molhar o chão... Para norte vêm-se nuvens muito escuras. A temperatura desceu significativamente da máxima de 16,7ºC para os actuais 13,5ºC. A mínima foi de 6,9ºC.

Ontem a animação esteve toda no Alentejo...


----------



## Dan (12 Abr 2007 às 13:43)

Por aqui deve ter chovido mais.

Ainda troveja e registo 12,7ºC, mas agora não chove.


----------



## Fil (12 Abr 2007 às 13:49)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui deve ter chovido mais.
> 
> Ainda troveja e registo 12,7ºC, mas agora não chove.



Aqui tenho 13,2ºC. Ontem na estação oficial cairam 11 mm e na minha estação só 3 mm


----------



## Serrano (12 Abr 2007 às 13:58)

Aqui pela Covilhã caíram algumas gotas na hora de almoço, com o termómetro a marcar 17.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Dan (12 Abr 2007 às 14:08)

Fil disse:


> Aqui tenho 13,2ºC. Ontem na estação oficial cairam 11 mm e na minha estação só 3 mm



Eu digo que na minha rua choveu mais porque vim do centro da cidade e notei uma grande diferença.

Agora volta a chover com 11,5ºC.


----------



## Vince (12 Abr 2007 às 16:42)

*Atenção, atenção, hoje vem pelo norte.*

Grande células em formação no norte e centro do país. Parecem tremendas no satélite. 

*Há muito tempo que não vejo nada assim tão bem definido !!!!   *


----------



## squidward (12 Abr 2007 às 17:03)

Malta, acham que essas celulas ainda possam chegar aqui ao Cartaxo em condições decentes??


----------



## Vince (12 Abr 2007 às 17:15)

squidward disse:


> Malta, acham que essas celulas ainda possam chegar aqui ao Cartaxo em condições decentes??



Não sei, talvez .
Parecem uns Cumulonimbus brutais. Talvez na zona de Abrantes, a uns 80 quilometros daí. Se olhares para NE não vês nada ao longe ?


----------



## Gerofil (12 Abr 2007 às 17:16)

ALENTEJO - Aguaceiros e trovoadas dispersas​
ESTREMOZ: Temperatura mínima - 9,8 ºC (05h12); Temperatura máxima - 20,0 ºC (16h36); Pressão atmosférica - 1017 hPa

Fotos tiradas de Estremoz às 16h57 (a primeira voltado para Nordeste e a segunda voltado para Leste; outras direcções estão com céu pouco nublado e predomínio de sol)


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Abr 2007 às 17:50)

Hoje a força está a norte! Cá em Lx tudo calmo!


----------



## ACalado (12 Abr 2007 às 18:27)

boas por aqui cai uma tremenda trovoada   agora sim posso chamar-lhe trovoada


----------



## ACalado (12 Abr 2007 às 18:28)

boas por aqui cai uma tremenda trovoada   agora sim posso chamar-lhe trovoada
ate da para ver os raios na webcam


----------



## Gerofil (12 Abr 2007 às 18:29)

Uma das várias células que se desenvolveram em torno de Estremoz (com maior concentração a leste). Esta, a sudeste (em deslocação para Sul, ao longo da bacia hidrográfica do Rio Guadiana), destaca-se pelo seu aparato eléctrico. Fotografia tirada às 18h07.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Abr 2007 às 18:35)

spiritmind disse:


> boas por aqui cai uma tremenda trovoada   agora sim posso chamar-lhe trovoada
> ate da para ver os raios na webcam



SpiritMind tira aí umas fotos pó pessoal ver! Tou na faculdade, não posso ver a web cam ... 

Por aqui uma seca! Aborrecido! De registar apenas algum vento de norte! Amigos Brigantinos que se passa por terras transmontanas???


----------



## Vince (12 Abr 2007 às 18:36)

Gerofil disse:


> Uma das várias células que se desenvolveram em torno de Estremoz (com maior concentração a leste). Esta, a sudeste (em deslocação para Sul, ao longo da bacia hidrográfica do Rio Guadiana), destaca-se pelo seu aparato eléctrico. Fotografia tirada às 18h07.



Excelente. Só eu é que fico a chuchar no dedo.


----------



## Vince (12 Abr 2007 às 18:41)

Ainda estou impressionado com estas células...

Vejam esta imagem, das 14:40 (13:40 UTC), com as células a leste do Porto já impressionantes. Mas nesta altura ainda eram umas meninas, cresceram para uns monstros muito maiores nas horas a seguir.

Não sei se não terão ocorrido algum ou mesmo vários fenónomos mais extremos por aí ...


----------



## ACalado (12 Abr 2007 às 19:02)

tentei tirar fotos de raios mas não é fácil quando o espaço de tempo é grande  :-\ deixo aqui umas fotos para retratar o que se passa


----------



## redragon (12 Abr 2007 às 19:18)

em elvas actualmente está-se a presenciar uma trovoada relativamente activa e com chuva moderada a forte  

temp:17.3º
pressão: 1008


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Abr 2007 às 19:20)

Finalmente em casa! O micro clima de Sintra é realmente um fenómeno! Em Lisboa e céu quase limpo aqui praticamente encoberto, serra envolta num nevoeiro misterioso!

*Por cá:

Pressão: 1015 Hpa
Humidade: 63%
Vento: Moderado de Norte
Temperatura: 14.5ºC*
SpiritMind não consigo ver a tua cam... Tá a funcar ou não???


----------



## redragon (12 Abr 2007 às 19:21)

rectificação:
chuva forte e trovoada a intensificar-se!!!


----------



## Dan (12 Abr 2007 às 19:22)

Pelas fotos dá para ver a intensidade da trovoada.
É bem difícil conseguir registar os raios em fotografia.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Abr 2007 às 20:05)

Dia quente com temperatura mínima de *11,9 ºC *e máxima de *22,6 ºC*.
Neste momento registam-se *12,6 ºC*.
Ontem trovejou e choveu, mas hoje não.


----------



## squidward (12 Abr 2007 às 20:44)

Que seca de dia 

Praticamente todo o dia com ceu limpo por aqui, só agora no fim da tarde é k se encobriu com nuvens baixas.....ai ai, a comprar com o belo dia de ontem


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Abr 2007 às 20:57)

Por aqui foi uma tarde de céu muito nublado e assim se mantêm.

A minha máxima foi de 17ºC (12:40) agora estou com 13.8ºC e humidade em 64%.

A pressão tem estado estável nos 1014hpa.

O vento está fraco.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Abr 2007 às 21:32)

Tal como o tinha previsto, sobressai nitidamente a instabilidade ao longo de quase todo o curso do rio Guadiana dentro do território nacional (desde Elvas até Vila Real de Santo António) ...






Fonte da Imagem: Instituto de Meteorologia​


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Abr 2007 às 21:40)

Boa noite a todos! Tempo actual aqui em Santa Cruz da Lagoa na Ilha de São Miguel.

Céu encoberto e chuva moderada. Vento de Sul. Temperatura actual de 16.1º e 87% de humidade.

Valores extremos do dia de hoje. 

15,5º de minima e 20,1º de máxima.


----------



## Vince (12 Abr 2007 às 22:51)

Gerofil disse:


> Tal como o tinha previsto, sobressai nitidamente a instabilidade ao longo de quase todo o curso do rio Guadiana dentro do território nacional (desde Elvas até Vila Real de Santo António) ...[/CENTER]



É isso mesmo. Deste dia muito interessante, sobra agora essa faixa ao longo do Guadiana, como muito bem definiste, com a instabilidade convectiva a estoirar os últimos cartuchos do dia ou mesmo da semana ... e se calhar até do mês...

Penso que para já, foi o fim desdes dias animados com trovoadas , Pelo menos olhando para o CAPE no GFS, para já acabou. Vamos ver para a semana, a partir de 3ª feira se volta a haver animação...










copyright © Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Abr 2007 às 23:24)

Noite amena. *10,7 ºC* neste momento.
Amanhã de manhã deverá chegar aos *9 *ou *10 ºC*.


----------



## Kraliv (12 Abr 2007 às 23:43)

Ora, quase quase... Sexta-Feira 13  


Aqui pela _Ravessa_ o dia andou bastante nublado e no fim da tarde ameaçava trovoada mas não passou disso mesmo, estava mais a sudeste como se pode constatar na imagem do radar.


Registos do dia:

Temp.
Min 9.6ºC
Max 22.6ºC

Humid.
Min 48%
Max 94%

Pressão
Min 1014hPa
Max 1017hPa

Vento
Raj. max. 29.1km/h NW


Noite amena, neste momento Temp.*11.6ºC*. Humid. *88%* e Pressão nos *1017hPa*


----------



## Rog (12 Abr 2007 às 23:45)

Boas, por aqui 12,4ºC; céu pouco nublado. 1021hpa


----------



## Mago (12 Abr 2007 às 23:59)

Boa Noite
Por aqui o dia esteve com várias caras, temperatura minima pelos 8,3ºC e máxima a chegar aos 18,1ºC.
1017 hpa

Pelas 17h30 formou-se uma trovoada onde choveu em meia hora 4mm e com muitos relampagos.

Agora estao 10ºC


----------



## rossby (13 Abr 2007 às 00:25)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa noite a todos! Tempo actual aqui em Santa Cruz da Lagoa na Ilha de São Miguel.
> 
> Céu encoberto e chuva moderada. Vento de Sul. Temperatura actual de 16.1º e 87% de humidade.
> 
> ...



E amanhã e Sábado  vão ser dias de chuva  aqui nos Açores:






Olhem só:


----------



## squidward (13 Abr 2007 às 00:36)

Por aqui ha céu limpo e estão 14ºc


----------



## Kraliv (13 Abr 2007 às 08:50)

Bom dia  

*SEXTA-FEIRA 13*  


Céu com bastante nublosidade esta manhã aqui pela _Ravessa_, Temp min. *9.9ºC* pelas 4.42h.


Actual:

Temp. 11.5ºC
Humid. 86%
Pressão 1018hPa
Vento 6.4km/h NNW


----------



## Rog (13 Abr 2007 às 09:32)

Boas, por aqui 13,7ºC; céu nublado com algumas abertas.
1021hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Abr 2007 às 10:28)

Bom dia! Por cá céu praticamente encoberto. Não há vento, apenas alguma brisa. A chuva cai com  intensidade fraca a moderada, tendo periodos em que cai com mais força.

Temperatura minima registada em Santa Cruz da Lagoa de 16,1º. Quando saí de casa estavam 16,5º e 91% de humidade.

Boa Sexta Feira 13 para todos


----------



## Dan (13 Abr 2007 às 10:40)

Céu nublado e 13,6ºC.
Mínima de 6,5ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Abr 2007 às 11:01)

Por aqui noite de céu muito nublado e assim se mantêm.

A minha minima foi de 12.9ºC (0:54) agora estou com 15.2ºC e humidade em 56%.

A pressão tem vindo a subir e encontra-se em 1017hpa.

O vento está fraco.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Abr 2007 às 11:05)

Bom dia!

Por cá:

Céu nublado e alguma neblina...
Humidade: 65%
Pressão em franca recuperação: 1017 Hpa

Previsão de céu limpo! Quero sol e praia!


----------



## mocha (13 Abr 2007 às 11:52)

bom dia a todos, finalmente é sexta feira e hoje sexta feira 13 
bem por aqui, ceu limpo 17ºC e 1017hpa
bom fim de semana a todos


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Abr 2007 às 12:02)

Agora por aqui, continuamos com céu encoberto. Chuva a caír com mais intensidade, vento de sul já a soprar um pouquinho mais forte do que ao inicio da manhã.

A temperatura deve andar pelos 15 a 16 graus e a humidade perto dos 100%


----------



## Rog (13 Abr 2007 às 12:57)

por aqui ceu nublado com abertas, 19,9ºC


----------



## Gerofil (13 Abr 2007 às 13:02)

Parece-me que vamos ter mais uma tarde relativamente animada, a começar pelas regiões do interior norte e centro.
Dados de Estremoz: Temperatura mínima 9,8 ºC (6h16); Temperatura actual 17,9 ºC; Pressão atmosférica 1020 hPa (mais alta do que ontem).
O site do Instituto de Meteorologia não tem as descargas eléctricas de ontem …


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Abr 2007 às 13:32)

Boa Tarde!

Por cá:

As duas estações indicam céu limpo, pressão a subir!    Vamos ter um grande fim de semana!  

Céu pouco nublado... Nuvens a dissipar!
Humidade: 60%
Pressão: 1017 hPa...


----------



## Serrano (13 Abr 2007 às 13:59)

Estão 17 graus na Covilhã (cota 500 msnm), com alguns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Abr 2007 às 14:18)

Alguém carrega para o Fórum o Mapa de Raios do INM de Espanha ? Não o sei carregar e gostava de ver aqui esse mapa com as descargas eléctricas da tarde de ontem ...
Link: INM


----------



## Dan (13 Abr 2007 às 14:20)

16,4ºC e céu nublado. 

A chuva aproxima-se de NE.


----------



## Vince (13 Abr 2007 às 14:44)

Gerofil disse:


> Alguém carrega para o Fórum o Mapa de Raios do INM de Espanha ? Não o sei carregar e gostava de ver aqui esse mapa com as descargas eléctricas da tarde de ontem ...
> Link: INM


----------



## Vince (13 Abr 2007 às 14:53)

Dan disse:


> 16,4ºC e céu nublado.
> A chuva aproxima-se de NE.



Bem observado. Mais umas células convectivas a crescerem, mas parece que se deslocam para Espanha, onde estão também outras células em formação


----------



## Mago (13 Abr 2007 às 16:13)

Boa Tarde.

Hoje a minima esteve pelos 7,8ºC e a máxima já nao deve ultrapassar os 17ºC das 12h30. Após essa hora abateu-se uma trovoada por estas bandas e a temperatura desceu ficando o tempo um pouco mais fresco.

Agora estão 12ºC


----------



## Rog (13 Abr 2007 às 16:20)

Boas, por aqui 18,6ºC; céu nublado. 1019hpa


----------



## Kraliv (13 Abr 2007 às 16:33)

Boas,


Por aqui nada de especial   não creio que venha trovoada hoje para a _Ravessa_

Lá mais para cima está ficando composto  














Registo das 15.30h:

Temp. 20.3ºC
Humid 53%
Pressão 1018hPa
Vento 16.2 km/h NW


----------



## Dan (13 Abr 2007 às 17:07)

Que curioso, a estação meteorológica, que fica a uns 2km do outro lado da cidade, indicou chuva e trovoada às 15 e às 16 UTC. Deste lado nem dei por nada, apenas caíram umas gotas.

Agora, 18ºC e algum sol.


----------



## Rog (13 Abr 2007 às 17:42)

Por aqui mantem-se o céu nublado, 1018hpa, 17,0ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Abr 2007 às 17:52)

Boa tarde!

Por cá:

Céu quase limpo
Vento fraco
Temperatura: 17.1ºC
Humidade: 57%
PressãO:1017 HpA...

ESTÃO JUNTOS OS INGREDIENTES PARA UM GRANDE FIM DE SEMANA!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Abr 2007 às 20:31)

Boa Noite!

Por cá:

Temp: 14.8
Pressão: 1018 hPa
Humidade: 56%



*My Space: Meteorologia, Eurovision 2007, Música, Albuns... * www.marciosantos21.spaces.live.com


----------



## Rog (13 Abr 2007 às 21:36)

Boas por aqui 13,5ºC; céu nublado; 1018hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Abr 2007 às 22:01)

Boa noite! Por aqui céu encoberto. Já esta tarde caíu chuva bem forte, neste momento cai com menos intensidade. 

A temperatura neste momento nos 14,3º e 92% de humidade. A máxima hoje por aqui foi de 16,8º.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Abr 2007 às 22:07)

Boa Noite! Por cá 14ºC...
É só para avisar que está a dar um doc no Odisseia sobre alterações climaticas! LIVE!



*My Space: Meteorologia, Eurovision 2007, Música, Albuns... *www.marciosantos21.spaces.live.com


----------



## rossby (13 Abr 2007 às 22:58)

Já algum tempo que não via um dia tão chuvoso nos Açores e pelos jeitos ainda vem mais :


----------



## Dan (13 Abr 2007 às 23:17)

Muita chuva nos Açores e aqui mais um mês seco  

Céu limpo e 10,9ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 6,5ºC / 18,6ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Abr 2007 às 23:57)

Boas Noites!

Por cá:

Temperatura fresca, nota-se o céu limpo, com 11.6ºC
Pressão numa escalada imparável! Já estou com 1020 Hpa
Humidade a baixar! Com 57%
Vento: Fraco

Bom fim de semana a todos!

*My Space: Meteorologia, Eurovision 2007, Música, Albuns...*

www.marciosantos21.spaces.live.com


----------



## Rog (14 Abr 2007 às 09:07)

Boas, por aqui 11,6ºC; céu nublado, 1019hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Abr 2007 às 12:10)

Olá a todos. Tenho tido muito trabalho, de maneira que não tem dado para vir para aqui.
Hoje por aqui espera-se um dia quente.
A temperatura mínima rondou os *9 ºC*.
À tarde esperam-se uns *26 ºC* (a minha experiência com os rigores desta vila diz-me isso, e visto que estão previstos 23 ºC para Lisboa nada me admiro se isso acontecer).
Neste momento céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (14 Abr 2007 às 12:43)

Céu com poucas nuvens e 15ºC.

Mínima de 4ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Abr 2007 às 13:40)

Ola Amigos...

Tal como o previsto, o ar frio em altura foi-se! Está um radiante dia de Primavera!    Vou aproveitar e dar um pulo à praia, só para molhar os pés! Não sou louco!  

Por cá:

A pressão registou um pequeno recuo, esteve em torno aos 1020 Hpa mas agora está nos 1018 Hpa...
Temperatura: 21.9ºC
Humidade: 61%
Vento: Nem se sente!

Boa Tarde a todos!

*My Space: www.marciosantos21.spaces.live.com*


----------



## squidward (14 Abr 2007 às 13:49)

Boas!

Por aqui ha ceu limpo e estão 21ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Abr 2007 às 14:36)

Já não sou Cirrus! CUMULUS!      METEOPT SEMPRE!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Abr 2007 às 15:24)

Olá a todos e boa tarde.
Calor aqui pela _Rigorosa_. Temperatura de 26,2 ºC e céu completamente limpo.
Vento fraco.


----------



## Kraliv (14 Abr 2007 às 16:25)

Boas,


A Temp. já esteve nos* 23.3ºC* e a Pressão já andou pelos *1022hPa*.


Neste momento, Temp.*22.1ºC*, Humid. *51%*, Pressão *1019hPa*.

Vento *15.4km/h NW*.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Abr 2007 às 16:41)

Estremoz: tarde soalheira com desenvolvimento de alguma nebulosidade de tipo vertical ao longo da tarde, sobretudo no quadrante sul …
Dados do dia Temperatura mínima – 8,8 ºC (06h11); Temperatura máxima até agora -21,3 ºC (16h07); Temperatura actual – 20,9 ºC; Pressão atmosférica – 1 022 hPa
Foto às 16h20


----------



## Dan (14 Abr 2007 às 19:00)

18ºC e algumas nuvens.

Registei hoje a máxima do ano com um valor de 20ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 4ºC / 20ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Abr 2007 às 19:14)

Boas!

Por cá o micro clima de Sintra no seu melhor!!! Em Lx completamente limpo... Aqui completamente coberto! Nevoeiro! E aquele frio característico!

Temp: 17.2ºC
Pressão: 1018 Hpa
Humidade: 61%

Bom fim de semana!


----------



## Mago (14 Abr 2007 às 19:56)

Bom fim de semana!

Tempo quente, 19ºC pelas 16h30, céu limpo e 1019hpa
Agora estão 16,4ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Abr 2007 às 21:01)

Bom fim de tarde a todos!

Hoje por aqui tivemos um dia de céu muito nublado e aguaceiros, que por vezes foram intensos.  Neste momento não chove e o céu já apresenta algumas abertas. 
Tivemos também algum frio e vento de Noroeste.

As temperaturas variaram entre os 11,9º e os 16º. 

Neste momento sigo com 13,7º e 90% de humidade


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Abr 2007 às 21:13)

Noite fresca após um dia de calor.
Temperatura de *11,3 ºC* neste preciso momento. Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (14 Abr 2007 às 22:01)

Por aqui o céu tem estado nublado e a temperatura continua elevada. Ainda 16ºC.


----------



## Fil (14 Abr 2007 às 22:12)

Pois é, estas nuvens não deixam a temperatura descer. Eu aqui tenho 14,5ºC, 45% hr e 1023 hPa. Hoje igualei a máxima do ano com 17,9ºC, a mínima foi de 4,7ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Abr 2007 às 22:19)

Agora por aqui , estou com 13º e 91% de humidade. Desde ofinal da tarde que aqui na Lagoa não chove, depois de um dia de aguaceiros


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Abr 2007 às 22:27)

De saída para a noite Lisboeta, deixo Sintra com:

Temp: 11.9ºC
Pressão: 1019 Hpa
Humidade: 56%


----------



## Dan (14 Abr 2007 às 23:56)

14ºC e o céu continua nublado.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Abr 2007 às 03:00)

Madrugada fresca por cá! 9.3ºC


----------



## Dan (15 Abr 2007 às 12:05)

Hoje o dia promete ser quente. O valor mínimo foi de 9ºC e já vai em 17ºC. O céu está limpo, à excepção de uma ou outra pequena nuvem.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Abr 2007 às 13:17)

Vamos ver no que vai dar esta tarde pelo sul do Continente; para já algumas nuvens parecem querer ganhar consistência.
Dados de Estremoz: Temperatura mínima – 10,2 ºC (05h04); Temperatura actual – 21,7 ºC; Pressão atmosférica – 1022 hPa




Fonte: Instituto de Meteorologia​


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Abr 2007 às 13:31)

Mínima de *7,8 ºC* por aqui.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Abr 2007 às 13:38)

Mas que dia que está! Já não parece Primavera! Parece mesmo Verão!

Céu limpo, apenas alguma neblina..
Pressão: 1016 Hpa
Humidade: 56%

Praia das Maças aí vou eu!


----------



## Brigantia (15 Abr 2007 às 14:44)

Boas por aqui está um dia quente...sigo com 21,3ºC. Convida mesmo a um passeio


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Abr 2007 às 14:48)

Estou com 26.6ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Abr 2007 às 14:58)

Dia de forte amplitude térmica.
Céu limpo, vento fraco e calor. Estes dias têm sido soalheiros e quentes, especialmente durante a tarde, pois à noite a temperatura desce bastante. Amanhã o panorama deverá ser o mesmo.
Neste momento registam-se *26,4 ºC*.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Abr 2007 às 16:59)

Estremoz: Temperatura máxima de 22,7 ºC às 15h41 (agora 22,6 ºC). Nuvens cruzando o céu esta tarde; vento fraco de leste. Imagem tirada às 15h45 (voltada para Norte; ao fundo, a Serra de São Mamede do lado direito).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Abr 2007 às 17:12)

Temperatura ao longo do dia de hoje em Loures, sede do concelho onde me encontro. 
Dista cerca de 10 km de Moscavide, apenas (notável amplitude térmica).
Em Moscavide, hoje, a temperatura mínima foi de *7,8 ºC* e a máxima de *26,4 ºC*.  
Em Loures a temperatura máxima ainda foi um pouquinho mais elevada.  

http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/tmp/tcNWtGQintPyqzMaJiER.png


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Abr 2007 às 17:13)

PS: Esqueci-me de definir isto como imagem na mensagem anterior...xD


----------



## Sanxito (15 Abr 2007 às 17:13)

boas pessoal, tenho andado mesmo desaparecido mas o tempo tem sido escasso.
Esta noite tive uma mínima bastante fresca registei 8,0ºc e quando saí de casa tinha 24,9ºc pelas 15h20.
Te logo malta


----------



## Rog (15 Abr 2007 às 19:00)

Boas, por aqui 17,4ºC; céu nublado com abertas


----------



## Rog (15 Abr 2007 às 19:03)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> PS: Esqueci-me de definir isto como imagem na mensagem anterior...xD



Não consigo ver nenhuma imagem...


----------



## Dan (15 Abr 2007 às 19:08)

Hoje foi já um dia de Verão em várias localidades do país e segundo as previsões este calor é para continuar. Mínimas superiores a 10ºC e máximas de 25ºC ou mais são o que se espera nos próximos dias.

Poucas nuvens e 20ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 9ºC / 21ºC


----------



## Mago (15 Abr 2007 às 19:23)

Boa tarde

Mais uma máxima batida este ano, temperatura de 22,1ºC pelas 16h40, tempo quente, céu limpo, 1021hpa
A minima foi de 8,8ºC

Agora estão 18,6ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Abr 2007 às 20:52)

Boas Noites meteo-loucos! Hoje foi um belo dia de praia! Estive na Praia Grande em Sintra! Estave muito bem composta! Com os habituais atascos de Verão! Ao final do dia levantou.se uma leve brisa! Contudo a água continua gélida!  

Assim agora:

*Temp: 15.3ºC
Pressão: 1017 Hpa
Humidade: 61%*


----------



## mocha (15 Abr 2007 às 21:02)

boas noites a todos, por aqui um fim de semana de mt sol e calor, neste momento ainda estão 23ºC


----------



## Fil (15 Abr 2007 às 21:44)

Hoje foi dia de records do ano em Portugal inteiro estou a ver! Aqui não foi excepção e bati hoje nos 20,1ºC num dia extremamente agradável para passear! A mínima foi de 8,1ºC. Estava com esperanças que este mês acabasse abaixo da média, mas acho que ainda não é desta  

Neste momento...
Temperatura: 14,8ºC
Humidade: 43%
Pressão: 1023 hPa
Céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## Tiagofsky (15 Abr 2007 às 22:50)

Boas a tds!Tenho andado meio desaparecido mas este tempo tb convida a ares de rua!Cheguei agr a casa e estao 17ºC!Está bem ameno ainda!Abraços!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Abr 2007 às 23:19)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Não consigo ver nenhuma imagem...



Era um gráfico onde estava representada a temperatura durante o dia de hoje, em Loures.
Essa imagem estava a dar mas agora o I.M. deve estar a fazer alterações, de modo que a imagem está indisponível neste momento.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Abr 2007 às 00:06)

mocha disse:


> boas noites a todos, por aqui um fim de semana de mt sol e calor, neste momento ainda estão 23ºC


Confirmo Mocha! às 23 Horas estavam 20 ºC em Lx!

Por cá:
Temp: 14.1ºC
Humidade: 62%
Pressão: 1017 Hpa


----------



## Vince (16 Abr 2007 às 09:24)

Vem aí mais um dia de quase Verão.

As temperaturas diminuiram até aos 16 °C às 3:00 da madrugada, tendo vindo a subir desde aí.

Neste momento:
19.5 °C
1017.9 hPa
59%


----------



## Rog (16 Abr 2007 às 09:30)

Vince disse:


> Vem aí mais um dia de quase Verão.
> 
> As temperaturas diminuiram até aos 16 °C às 3:00 da madrugada, tendo vindo a subir desde aí.
> 
> ...



Realmente já com perto de 20ºC a esta hora  
Por aqui uns frescos 14ºC; céu nublado; durante a noite ocorreram alguns aguaceiros, 1018hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Abr 2007 às 10:23)

Bom dia! Hoje aqui a ilha de São Miguel acordou com céu praticamente pouco nublado e a manhã fresquinha. A minima da noite foi de 11,9º com 90% de humidade. 

Quando saí de casa ás 8h30 da manhã, na minha estação marcava 12,5º e 86% de humidade.


----------



## Vince (16 Abr 2007 às 10:34)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Realmente já com perto de 20ºC a esta hora
> Por aqui uns frescos 14ºC; céu nublado; durante a noite ocorreram alguns aguaceiros, 1018hpa



Pois. Disse "quase" dia de Verão, mas vai mesmo ser dia de Verão afinal. O IM prevê  27ºC para Lisboa.
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/previsaoGeral.jsp

E não é só aqui, deixei uma mensagem no seguimento da Europa, ontem chegou aos 26ºC em UK, 29ºC na Holanda, etc...


----------



## mocha (16 Abr 2007 às 11:32)

bom dia a todos, parece k vai estar mais um dia de mt sol, por aqui já vou com 19ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Abr 2007 às 11:35)

Bons dias! 27 graus!!!  Bolas! Oki ta na hora de sacar os calções do roupeiro! Grande dia de praia e eu na Faculdade! Tá mal! Tá mal! 

Situação Actual:

Temp: 22.7ºC
Humidade: 58%
Pressão: 1016 Hpa!

Boa semana de aulas e trabalho para todos!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Abr 2007 às 12:13)

Só por curiosidade, coloquei uma das minhas estações ( La Crosse) ao sol!

Temp: 51.4ºC!!!


----------



## Dan (16 Abr 2007 às 12:51)

Algumas nuvens e já 21ºC, depois de de uma mínima de 10ºC.

De certeza que a máxima hoje vai ser superior à de ontem.


----------



## Dan (16 Abr 2007 às 12:52)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Só por curiosidade, coloquei uma das minhas estações ( La Crosse) ao sol!
> 
> Temp: 51.4ºC!!!



Mais um pouco e dá para estrelar um ovo


----------



## Vince (16 Abr 2007 às 13:18)

Neste momento 25.7 °C, como até às 15/16 horas ainda há margem e tempo para subir, parece que os 27 °C previstos pelo IM para hoje vão mesmo confirmar-se.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Abr 2007 às 13:28)

Por cá, continuamos com sol. Céu já com mais nuvens do que no inicio da manhã, mas mesmo assim o sol domina hoje  a paisagem micaelense. Nada de calor como aí no continente. Onde me encontro devem estar cerca de 16º


----------



## Vince (16 Abr 2007 às 14:03)

26.6 °C / 1016.5hPa / 36% humidade

Não me admirava nada que na próxima hora ultrapasse os 27 °C


----------



## mocha (16 Abr 2007 às 14:05)

ja vou com 25ºC devia de ter trazido o bikini e o protector solar


----------



## Serrano (16 Abr 2007 às 14:10)

Isto está a ficar quente, visto que temos 24 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã, no entanto, andam por cá algumas nuvens prometedoras de trovoadas, vamos ver o desenvolvimento...


----------



## HotSpot (16 Abr 2007 às 15:07)

Boas,

Já vou com 27,6ºC.

Humidade: 26%

Já foi batida a máxima de ontem.


----------



## Vince (16 Abr 2007 às 15:08)

28.3 °C


----------



## rozzo (16 Abr 2007 às 15:09)

Vince disse:


> 26.6 °C / 1016.5hPa / 36% humidade
> 
> Não me admirava nada que na próxima hora ultrapasse os 27 °C



curtia mesmo saber onde esta localizada esta estaçao de Oeiras e em que condiçoes.. pq definitivamente desconfio mesmo que sobrestima as maximas em dias de sol.....


----------



## Vince (16 Abr 2007 às 15:21)

rozzo disse:


> curtia mesmo saber onde esta localizada esta estaçao de Oeiras e em que condiçoes.. pq definitivamente desconfio mesmo que sobrestima as maximas em dias de sol.....



Pois... acho que já falámos os dois disso aqui no Forum.

Mas eu recorro sempre a esta estação quando estou fora de casa porque é a que mais se aproxima das temperaturas da que tenho em casa onde não posso infelizmente medir bem o vento nem a precipitação. 

Mas duvido que esteja assim tão longe assim da realidade. Há umas duas horas atrás fui almoçar perto da praia em Carcavelos e estava realmente muito quente. Estava mesmo um calor abafado. Nenhuma estação é perfeita, por muito bem localizada que esteja, nunca traduz a realidade de toda a zona, há sempre micro-climas, que quer sejam ou não medidos oficialmente, não deixam contudo muitas vezes de ser verdadeiros.

Às 12:00 UTC uma estação do IM (Almada -P.Rainha) registava 25.6 C, ou seja, valores até superiores ao que esta estação registava a essa hora.


----------



## Nuno (16 Abr 2007 às 15:28)

Boa Tarde  Bem por Setúbal está um calor! Até pareçe verão neste momento estão 27,5ºC


----------



## rozzo (16 Abr 2007 às 15:40)

Vince disse:


> Pois... acho que já falámos os dois disso aqui no Forum.
> 
> Mas eu recorro sempre a esta estação quando estou fora de casa porque é a que mais se aproxima das temperaturas da que tenho em casa onde não posso infelizmente medir bem o vento nem a precipitação.
> 
> ...



sim eu sei, nenhuma é perfeita, e pode simplesmente representar 1 micro clima. esta ate pode estar certa, mas estar a dar valores de 1 sitio longe das condiçoes ideais para 1 estaçao meteorologica. pelo menos relativamente a temperaturas em dias de sol. pq nao me parece mt representativa da zona.. a duvida tirar-se-a no verao, ai sim. pq acho que concordas cmg que naquelas dias de quase 40º em lx, ou muitos acima dos 30º, em 95% dos casos naturalmente pelos motivos obvios da localizaçao de Oeiras, vai estar bem mais fresco que em lx.. nestes dias assim de inicio de primavera, sem Nortada, ainda dou beneficio da duvida.. ai sim acho que vamos ter mais motivos para tirar conclusoes  
de qq forma, os valores em dias nao de sol e nocturnos ate me parecem bastante razoaveis, mas la ta, um "pormenor" como a insolaçao, ou ventilaçao sao mt mais sensiveis no problema (suposto) que estou a falar.. e sim, eu tb recorro mtas vezes a esta estaçao pois parece-me bastante razoavel. so acho é que em condiçoes destas, uma estaçao colocada nas condiçoes padrao certamente iria dar valores mais baixos uns quantos graus.. (quero com isto dizer que uma estaçao se calhar instalada em condiçoes semelhantes a esta, mas p.ex em LX vai na volta estaria ja a dar 30º ou algo do genero)..mas posso muito bem estar enganado 

ja agora, essa estaçao de Almada é realmente enigmatica.. mas na verdade até é da rede do IM, por isso supostamente em condiçoes padrao, ou relativamente proximas disso.. erro de mediçao nao sera.. ja me disseram que tem mais amplitudes por ser numa zona arenosa.. e pronto, ali deve mesmo ser 1 microclima, pois as oscilaçoes e extremos estao sempre completamente associadas ao padrao do rumo e intensidade do vento, ali num limite entre influencia do mar ou nao..


----------



## Mago (16 Abr 2007 às 16:02)

Tempo quente estão 20ºC , mas presumo que vá subir mais e se bata record.
1022hpa
Céu com algumas nuvens


----------



## Vince (16 Abr 2007 às 16:04)

rozzo disse:


> sim eu sei, nenhuma é perfeita, e pode simplesmente representar 1 micro clima. esta ate pode estar certa, mas estar a dar valores de 1 sitio longe das condiçoes ideais para 1 estaçao meteorologica. pelo menos relativamente a temperaturas em dias de sol. pq nao me parece mt representativa da zona.. a duvida tirar-se-a no verao, ai sim. pq acho que concordas cmg que naquelas dias de quase 40º em lx, ou muitos acima dos 30º, em 95% dos casos naturalmente pelos motivos obvios da localizaçao de Oeiras, vai estar bem mais fresco que em lx.. nestes dias assim de inicio de primavera, sem Nortada, ainda dou beneficio da duvida.. ai sim acho que vamos ter mais motivos para tirar conclusoes
> de qq forma, os valores em dias nao de sol e nocturnos ate me parecem bastante razoaveis, mas la ta, um "pormenor" como a insolaçao, ou ventilaçao sao mt mais sensiveis no problema (suposto) que estou a falar.. e sim, eu tb recorro mtas vezes a esta estaçao pois parece-me bastante razoavel. so acho é que em condiçoes destas, uma estaçao colocada nas condiçoes padrao certamente iria dar valores mais baixos uns quantos graus.. (quero com isto dizer que uma estaçao se calhar instalada em condiçoes semelhantes a esta, mas p.ex em LX vai na volta estaria ja a dar 30º ou algo do genero)..mas posso muito bem estar enganado
> 
> ja agora, essa estaçao de Almada é realmente enigmatica.. mas na verdade até é da rede do IM, por isso supostamente em condiçoes padrao, ou relativamente proximas disso.. erro de mediçao nao sera.. ja me disseram que tem mais amplitudes por ser numa zona arenosa.. e pronto, ali deve mesmo ser 1 microclima, pois as oscilaçoes e extremos estao sempre completamente associadas ao padrao do rumo e intensidade do vento, ali num limite entre influencia do mar ou nao..



De acordo, mas como acontece com todas as outras, em determindas situações traduz melhor a realidade da zona ou região, noutras traduz pior. 

Mas quanto a mim, isso não são erros da estação, mas simplesmente situações derivadas do micro-clima da região. Toda a grande lisboa é dada a muitos micro-climas, basta olhar para as estações dos nossos colegas de forum. E eu não atribuo isso a erros das estações, são simplesmente micro-realidades. A linha de cascais com a foz do tejo e o mar por exemplo, a serra de Sintra outro exemplo, o estuário do Tejo, etc,etc, tudo isso contribuiu para distintas realidades, que não tem que estar potencialmente erradas. 

Tal como se discute hoje muito a nivel ciêntifico sobre a existência ou não duma temperatura global, aqui acontece a mesma coisa, em menor escala. Não é possível dizer que na Grande Lisboa estão x ou y graus. Há muitas realidades distintas.

Mas no geral, esta estação em questão, e com alguma ponderação, parece-me que relata muito bem a situação, e com uma regularidade e estabilidade excepcional, visto que pelos vistos será uma estação amadora e que ninguém sabe a quem pertence.


----------



## mocha (16 Abr 2007 às 16:18)

entretanto, 26ºC


----------



## rozzo (16 Abr 2007 às 16:23)

Vince disse:


> De acordo, mas como acontece com todas as outras, em determindas situações traduz melhor a realidade da zona ou região, noutras traduz pior.
> 
> Mas quanto a mim, isso não são erros da estação, mas simplesmente situações derivadas do micro-clima da região. Toda a grande lisboa é dada a muitos micro-climas, basta olhar para as estações dos nossos colegas de forum. E eu não atribuo isso a erros das estações, são simplesmente micro-realidades. A linha de cascais com a foz do tejo e o mar por exemplo, a serra de Sintra outro exemplo, o estuário do Tejo, etc,etc, tudo isso contribuiu para distintas realidades, que não tem que estar potencialmente erradas.
> 
> ...



sim sim, concordo com praticamente tudo! que a zona de lx tem mts microclimas, que ha mtas variaçoes grandes em areas pequenas, por ai fora, etc etc. e que a estaçao é excelente em termos de regularidade, e etc! so continuo a nao concordar (ou pelo menos por agora desconfio) que nao representa assim tao bem o microclima da regiao de Oeiras e arredores! no Inverno talvez sim, mas no Verão vai fugir para "cima".. mas a ver vamos agora que o calor esta para chegar com mais frequencia


----------



## Vince (16 Abr 2007 às 16:37)

rozzo disse:


> sim sim, concordo com praticamente tudo! que a zona de lx tem mts microclimas, que ha mtas variaçoes grandes em areas pequenas, por ai fora, etc etc. e que a estaçao é excelente em termos de regularidade, e etc! so continuo a nao concordar (ou pelo menos por agora desconfio) que nao representa assim tao bem o microclima da regiao de Oeiras e arredores! no Inverno talvez sim, mas no Verão vai fugir para "cima".. mas a ver vamos agora que o calor esta para chegar com mais frequencia



Será interessante então seguirmos a estação no Verão. Se calhar alguém mais teimoso e com tempo disponível até conseguiria ver o que é que contribuiu para as eventuais falhas dessa estação, ou melhor, falhas da localização dessa estação, pois como disse, os dados podem não ser falhas, mas simplesmente factos reais de determinada zona ou local. 

Penso que bastaria tratar em computador todos os dados de diferentes estações e comparar. Estou desconfiado que poderá ter a ver com o vento de determinado quadrante.

Mas como disse, sirvo-me desta estação diáriamente, ainda hoje às 8 da manhã decidi sair de casa vestido com uma TShirt por causa dela.

Às vezes até decido quando posso fumar em casa pela direcção dos ventos indicada por esta estação  Tudo coisas que me levam a crer que a estação em questão não deve estar longe da minha casa 

.....

Voltando ao seguimento, a tal estação marca 28.2 °C, ou seja, já entramos na curva descendente, depois duma máxima de 28.9 °C


----------



## Vince (16 Abr 2007 às 16:43)

Situação nas estações do IM na Grande Lisboa às 15 horas (14:00 UTC)






http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/superficie/observacaoEmaGeral.jsp


----------



## rozzo (16 Abr 2007 às 16:44)

Vince disse:


> Será interessante então seguirmos a estação no Verão. Se calhar alguém mais teimoso e com tempo disponível até conseguiria ver o que é que contribuiu para as eventuais falhas dessa estação, ou melhor, falhas da localização dessa estação, pois como disse, os dados podem não ser falhas, mas simplesmente factos reais de determinada zona ou local.
> 
> Penso que bastaria tratar em computador todos os dados de diferentes estações e comparar. Estou desconfiado que poderá ter a ver com o vento de determinado quadrante.
> 
> ...



caça ao tesouro  ha que descobrir onde ela ta

e sim, ela segue curvas e padroes bastante realistas, dai eu arriscar que talvez seja so p.ex ventilaçao.. nao sei.. aquecer ligeiramente demais o sensor ou isso.. mas futuras investigaçoes o dirao


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Abr 2007 às 16:47)

Aqui por São Miguel, agora nesta tarde o céu já se apresenta muito nublado, mas ainda com algumas abertas. Tarde praticamente sem vento. Temperatura amena na cidade de Ponta Delgada, com 18,6º e 85% de humidade


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Abr 2007 às 16:51)

Acabei de ver agora no site do IM que ás 14h a estação que tinha o valor mais elevado era a de Leiria com 30,2º Não sei se haverá alguma com valor superior?

Mas afinal estamos na primavera ou já no verão??


----------



## Dan (16 Abr 2007 às 17:00)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Acabei de ver agora no site do IM que ás 14h a estação que tinha o valor mais elevado era a de Leiria com 30,2º Não sei se haverá alguma com valor superior?
> 
> Mas afinal estamos na primavera ou já no verão??



Hoje, muitas estações tiveram valores máximos próximos de 30ºC. Um autêntico dia de Verão  

Por aqui sigo com 23ºC, que já é a máxima do ano. Hoje talvez não suba mais, mas amanhã devo voltar a ter um novo máximo.


----------



## Dan (16 Abr 2007 às 19:44)

Ainda 21ºC e o céu com alguns cirrus.





Extremos do dia: 10ºC / 23ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Abr 2007 às 20:09)

Hoje a temperatura máxima rondou os *29 ºC* em Moscavide.


----------



## Mago (16 Abr 2007 às 20:10)

Cheguei a Casa e fui verificar à minha estação se hoje tinha ultrapassado a máxima de ontem, e assim foi, 23,5ºC cerca das 16h28
1023hpa

Agora sigo ainda com 19,1ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Abr 2007 às 20:53)

Olá amigos! Dia quente este! Estavam ás 20 horas no Marques 25 graus! (marcava o carro)...

Por cá:

Temp: 18.4ºC
Pressão: Tá baixa!!! 1015 Hpa
Humidade: 49% ( bastante baixa! Record nos meus registos!)


----------



## Nuno (16 Abr 2007 às 21:55)

Bem meus amigos so vos tenho a dizer esta uma noite expectacular em Setúbal neste momento estao 23ºC   Vivaa ao calOr


----------



## jose leça (16 Abr 2007 às 22:17)

Tive o dia mais quente do ano até agora, com 20,5ºC de média simples, sem no entanto bater o record da máxima. Agora sigo com 21,1ºC


----------



## Gerofil (16 Abr 2007 às 22:18)

ESTREMOZ - Começou a chover à 5 minutos.


----------



## HotSpot (16 Abr 2007 às 22:31)

Eu cá tive mesmo a máxima do ano.

29,1ºC

Agora

21,1ºC - 46% HR - 1016 hpa


----------



## Kraliv (16 Abr 2007 às 22:52)

Boas,


Aqui pela _Ravessa_ a Temp. máx hoje, foi *23.9ºC*, curiosamente (ou não) valor inferior a ontem (*24,7ºC*).
O vento que se fez sentir , Raj. máx *31.6km/h E*, não terá deixado a temperatura subir mais.

A Temp. min foi de *13,1ºC*, esta sim bem mais elevada que o valor registado ontem (*8.,2ºC*)

 


Neste momento o céu está bastante nublado e tenho os seguintes valores:

Temp. 17,9ºC
Humid. 60%
Pressão 1019hPa
Vento 6.1km/h NE


----------



## Gerofil (16 Abr 2007 às 23:24)

Olá, amigos. Depois de um dia um pouco ventoso, soube bem sentir os 10 minutos em que esteve a chover esta noite por aqui em Estremoz.
Os dados da minha estação meteorológica (aquela que estava à venda no LIDL) de hoje são os seguintes: 
Temperatura mínima – 13,1 ºC (06h42); Temperatura máxima – 22,9 ºC (15h23); Temperatura actual – 16,8 ºC; Pressão atmosférica – 1021 a 1023 hPa ao longo de todo o dia.
Relativamente a ontem, a temperatura mínima foi superior (tinha sido de 10,2 ºC), bem como a temperatura máxima (tinha sido de 22,7 ºC).
Aproveitei o dia de ontem para girar em torno de Estremoz (+- 12 km a pé) e já fixei óptimos postos de observação para depois tirar fotografias.
Uma óptima noite a todos.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Abr 2007 às 00:05)

Boa noite a todos os amigos aqui do forum. Hoje aqui em Santa Cruz da Lagoa, as temperaturas variaram entre os 11,9º de minima e os 22,8º de máxima. A humidade foi entre os 70 e os 91%. 

Neste momento aqui o céu encontra-se encoberto, mas ainda sem chover. Estou agora por aqui com 16º e 84% de humidade


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Abr 2007 às 00:45)

Boas Noites aos resistentes!

Acabei de ver a meteo no canal France 24! O calor é por toda a Europa! Maxima amanha para Paris: 25ºC... Amesterdão: 25ºC, Zurich: 24ºC!!!

Assim por cá:

Temp: 16.2ºC
Pressão: 1015 Hpa
Humidade: 47%


----------



## Bruno Campos (17 Abr 2007 às 10:22)

Bom dia!

ontem tive a máx do ano 27ºC


----------



## Kraliv (17 Abr 2007 às 10:27)

Boas,


Céu limpo e temperatura a subir  


Dados das 9.30h:

Temp. 17.2ºC
Humid. 59%
Pressão 1018hPa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Abr 2007 às 10:32)

Bom dia! Ao contrário do que se Passa aí no continente, aqui no "continente dos açores" a Ilha de São Miguel O dia acordou com céu encoberto e chuva continua e moderado, por vezes a cair com mais intensidade. Houve esta noite uma subida da temperatura minima, que ficou pelos 15,8º e a humidade nos 85%.

Quando saí de casa a minha estação indicava 16º e 84% de humidade.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Abr 2007 às 13:10)

Boa Tarde!

Por cá:

Temp ao sol: 42.7ºC
Temp à sombra: 23.7ºC
Pressão: 1013 Hpa
Humidade: 42%
Céu limpo
Vento Fraco!


----------



## Dan (17 Abr 2007 às 13:38)

Mais um dia de Verão. Mínima de 12ºC e já 22ºC. A máxima deve chegar a 23 / 24ºC.

Continuamos com anomalias de 7/9ºC, tanto na mínima como na máxima.


----------



## Nuno (17 Abr 2007 às 13:44)

Boa tarde amigos por Setúbal céu limpo e 25ºC


----------



## Serrano (17 Abr 2007 às 13:52)

Nota-se que não está tanto calor como ontem, também porque sopra um ligeiro vento. A temperatura na zona baixa da Covilhã está nos 22 graus, enquanto a mínima no meu posto de observação foi 10.2 graus. Ontem, pelas 23 horas, choveu durante poucos minutos.


----------



## Nuno (17 Abr 2007 às 13:58)

Serrano disse:


> Nota-se que não está tanto calor como ontem, também porque sopra um ligeiro vento. A temperatura na zona baixa da Covilhã está nos 22 graus, enquanto a mínima no meu posto de observação foi 10.2 graus. Ontem, pelas 23 horas, choveu durante poucos minutos.



Sim é verdade nota.se um pouco menos de calor do que ontem mas tambem sopra uma ligeira brisa que é quente  Mas este vento vai acalmar para o fim da tarde e iremos ter uma noite igual a de ontem  jÁ tenho saudades destas noites de verão


----------



## Mago (17 Abr 2007 às 15:23)

Tempo quente, eram 12h30 e a minha estação já marcava 20,1ºC
Logo quando chegar a casa ja vejo se bateu a máxima de ontem.
1022hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Abr 2007 às 15:56)

Por aqui continuamos com céu geralmente muito nublado, a chuva está a dar lugar aos aguaceiros que continuam a ser moderados. Á pouco em Ponta Delgada estavamos com uns fresquinhos 14,2º


----------



## Rog (17 Abr 2007 às 16:08)

por aqui 23,4ºC; céu limpo


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Abr 2007 às 16:15)

Boas,

Por cá levantou.se uma leve brisa! Parece mesmo Verão! 

Temp: 25.1ºC
Humidade: 39 % ( Este Leste está a provocar sucessivos records de baixa humidade nas minhas estações!)
Pressão: Em queda! Registo agora 1011 Hpa 

Apetece mesmo ir pa uma esplanada! E eu fechado em casa a fazer a tese de final de curso!


----------



## Fernando_ (17 Abr 2007 às 16:31)

Boas tardes,
Tenho trovoada em Madrid . Depois de uma manhana com sol, e uma tarde de bochorno  , agora chove de forma moderada. A temperatura passou de 23º a 15º em poucos minutos







Cumprimentos !


----------



## squidward (17 Abr 2007 às 16:40)

uma trovoada em Madrid e nos aqui cheios de calor  

Por aqui ha céu quase limpo, pois ainda ha umas nuvenzitas pequeninas perdidas no ceu. Com 27 º C


----------



## Dan (17 Abr 2007 às 17:35)

Por aqui está a cair um aguaceiro e a temperatura já desceu de 24ºC para 19ºC.


----------



## Vince (17 Abr 2007 às 17:49)

Fernando_ disse:


> Boas tardes,
> Tenho trovoada em Madrid . Depois de uma manhana com sol, e uma tarde de bochorno  , agora chove de forma moderada. A temperatura passou de 23º a 15º em poucos minutos
> Cumprimentos !



Bela chuvada.

A trovoada também anda pelo norte de Portugal e também chove:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Abr 2007 às 17:51)

squidward disse:


> uma trovoada em Madrid e nos aqui cheios de calor
> 
> Por aqui ha céu quase limpo, pois ainda ha umas nuvenzitas pequeninas perdidas no ceu. Com 27 º C



Apartir de amanhã a probabilidade de trovoada aumentará! Bamos la ber!

Por cá:

Pressão: 1011 Hpa
Temp: 24.8
Humidade: 40%


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Abr 2007 às 17:53)

Vince disse:


> Bela chuvada.
> 
> A trovoada também anda pelo norte de Portugal e também chove:



Pelo que essa imagem mostra, no meu concelho (CHAVES) deve ter chovido algo!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Abr 2007 às 17:59)

O Radar IM mostra festa na Zona de Chaves! Confirmado!
http://www.inm.es/wwb/radar/r8coulti.gif

A imagem não funca! Mas é o radar regional de La Coruña!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Abr 2007 às 18:08)

È impressão minha ou estou a ver mesmo bem! Chaves e Bragança estão alienadas no Radar do INM???


----------



## Dan (17 Abr 2007 às 18:37)

Flaviense21 disse:


> È impressão minha ou estou a ver mesmo bem! Chaves e Bragança estão alienadas no Radar do INM???



É isso, o extremo norte do país (a região mais chuvosa) não é abrangido pelo radar.


----------



## Tiagofsky (17 Abr 2007 às 18:37)

Troveja e chove no Porto!  Pelos vistos em Braga está a chover com intensidade e muita trovoada já ha algum tempo, inclusivamente ja estiveram sem luz durante bastante tempo!


----------



## martinus (17 Abr 2007 às 18:38)

Festival de chuva, trovoada, e algum vento, em Braga, entre as 17.00 e as 18.30 horas. Só agora voltei a ligar o computador. Neste momento, trovoada distante e a chuva praticamente parou. A temperatura desceu moderadamente, mas eu não tenho termómetro no exterior.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Abr 2007 às 18:44)

boas!bem pessoal tenho andado um bocado afastado do forum porque esta epoca nao da aquela euforia...a mesma k da no inverno kd passamos aki horas colados! 
bem hj teve um calorzinho !mas neste momento veio umas nuvens negras do interior e o tempo ficou eskesito do lado do mar sol calor deste lado ceu carregado de nuvens vento chuva e trovoadas!ha muito tempo k por estas bandas nao tinha um tempo eskesito!lembra m k da ultima vez ja pra i a uns 6 anos aconteceu a mesma coisa mas a diferença e k estavam cerca de 33 graus ou seja foi mais brutal!!! 
espero k amanha ou quinta haja mais disto!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Abr 2007 às 18:50)

:S as minhas mensagens!? eu ja tava e com 200 e tal mensagens!!  apagarao tudo!sou um cirrus outra vezzz!     isto nao se faz!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Abr 2007 às 19:12)

Dan disse:


> É isso, o extremo norte do país (a região mais chuvosa) não é abrangido pelo radar.



Mais uma política à Portuguesa! Um Radar em Coruche que já cobria o SUL do País, e poêm outro em Loulé para cobrir Marrocos!!! E justamente a região do País onde mais chove não é contemplada por nenhum radar! Mas k bando de Tansos! 
Valha.nos a Santa España!


----------



## HotSpot (17 Abr 2007 às 19:54)

Re record em record aí vou eu

Hoje passei a barreira dos trinta.

*30,1 ºC*


----------



## Mago (17 Abr 2007 às 20:16)

Chove pelas bandas de Vilar Formoso e Guarda


----------



## Gerofil (17 Abr 2007 às 20:20)

ESTREMOZ: dia de céu pouco nublado com evolução de alguma nebulosidade durante a tarde; vento moderado de leste/nordeste, especialmente na parte da manhã. Ontem à noite choveu mas hoje não há pespectivas de chuva por agora.
Temperatura mínima – 12,3 ºC (06h59); Temperatura máxima – 23,4 ºC (16h01); Temperatura actual – 19,8 ºC; Pressão atmosférica – 1017 hPa


----------



## mocha (17 Abr 2007 às 20:56)

boa noite a todos  por aqui tão 23ºC, não sei qual foi a maxima na minha cidade, mas calculo 28ºC, parece k depois de amanha a   regressa


----------



## Costa (17 Abr 2007 às 21:12)

No Porto hoje as temperaturas baixaram aí uns 10ºC em pouco tempo....


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Abr 2007 às 21:16)

Hoje, por Moscavide, a temperatura máxima esteve nos *30 ºC*, a mínima rondou os *13 ºC* e neste momento estão *19,6 ºC*.


----------



## Iceberg (17 Abr 2007 às 21:22)

Meus amigos, aqui em Braga por volta das 18h00 foi brutal, exactamente por cima da minha cabeça, na zona onde vivo, e ainda por cima estava no exterior.  

Três ou quatro trovões espantosos, simultaneamente com os relâmpagos, os raios terão caído a poucos metros do local onde me encontrava. Só tinha vivido assim uma situação parecida ao vivo, quando era miúdo, o primeiro trovão fez-me saltar para o lado, tamanho o barulho.

Quem estava em minha casa assistiu a uma mini-explosão de faíscas num poste de alta tensão a 50m de minha casa. A chuva foi torrencial.  

O mais espantoso é que nas previsões do IM não previam qualquer instabilidade, e afinal ela foi muito forte em Braga. Deslocava-se no sentido NE-SW, como se pode ver na animação das imagens de satélite no site do IM, e terá ido na direcção do Porto.

O dia aqui em Braga foi muito abafado, e agora neste momento temos 20,3º

Um tempo muito estranho, este que estamos a viver em grande parte da Europa, mais uma consequência das alterações climáticas, parece mais um tempo próprio de final de Maio, início de Junho, um tempo quase tropical.


----------



## Brigantia (17 Abr 2007 às 21:56)

Boas, por aqui sigo com 14,8ºC, e por volta das 21:30 vieram 10m de aguaceiros...


----------



## Dan (17 Abr 2007 às 21:58)

Então foi uma tarde bastante animada por Braga.

Por aqui caiu mais um aguaceiro e agora tenho 16ºC

Extremos de Hoje: 12ºC / 24ºC


----------



## GranNevada (17 Abr 2007 às 22:02)

Confirmo a trovoada aqui em Braga entre as 17.55 e as 18.30 h..
A temp. desceu de 27 para 19 graus em apenas 5 min. e caíram 6,1 mm. .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Abr 2007 às 22:10)

Hoje houve festa em muitas localidades do Norte! A Sul muito aborrecido!
Quinta Feira promete!

Por cá:

Temp: 18.0ºC
Humidade: 48%
Pressão: 1012 Hpa


----------



## Sanxito (17 Abr 2007 às 22:30)

Boas pessoal...
Cá volto eu após mais uma ausência.
Hoje obtive o mesmo registo k ontem, atingiu os 26,8ºc mas nos arredores da minha casa cheguei a registar 29ºc com o relógio oregon. Neste momento nao tenho acesso aos dados...
Até mais logo a horas dignas de um morcego...


----------



## Kraliv (17 Abr 2007 às 23:21)

Boas,


Pela _Ravessa_ hoje aTemp. min. foi de *13.3ºC* e a máx. de *24,2ºC*.

A tarde foi bastante ventosa, com uma rajada a atingir os *38,8km/h* a pressão oscilou entre os *1014hpa * e os 1*018hPa*.


Actual: Céu limpo e vento *11.5km/h de NE*, a pressão está com tendência de descida neste momento.

Temp. *18,4ºC*
Humid. *57%*
Pressão *1015hPa*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Abr 2007 às 23:33)

Boa noite. Aqui pela freguesia de Santa Cruz da Vila da Lagoa, o tempo actual é o seguinte.
Céu Muito Nublado, neste momento sem chuva. Temperatura de 13,2º e 92% de humidade.

A tarde aqui na Lagoa foi de chuva forte e a máxima foi de 16,5º


----------



## Sanxito (18 Abr 2007 às 04:12)

Boas pessoal, por aki antes da deita sigo com 17,7ºc e não deve descer muito mais...
Te amanhã pessoal...


----------



## Bruno Campos (18 Abr 2007 às 08:37)

ontem máxima do ano 27.1º C


----------



## Kraliv (18 Abr 2007 às 08:53)

Boas,


Mínima de 13,4ºC esta manhã (6.58h).


Neste momento o céu está limpo e o vento é moderado.


Temp. 15,4ºC
Humid. 58%
Pressão 1016hPa

Vento 23,4km/h E


----------



## mocha (18 Abr 2007 às 10:07)

bom dia a todos, por aqui ceu limpo, algum vento 19ºC
ja ta mais fresquinho


----------



## Dan (18 Abr 2007 às 12:18)

Poucas nuvens e 20ºC. A mínima de 12ºC.

Anomalia positiva já nos primeiros 17 dias. As máximas tem sido altas, mas o que me espanta mais são as mínimas. Estes valores seriam normais num mês de Junho. Cada vez começa mais cedo o Verão


----------



## Nuno (18 Abr 2007 às 13:30)

Bom tarde amigos por Setúbal mais um dia lindo neste momento tenho 22,5ºC espero de maxima 25ºC , 26ºC...vamos ver


----------



## Fil (18 Abr 2007 às 13:53)

Pois é, mesmo com céu limpo as mínimas têm sido altíssimas para um mês de abril. Hoje foi de 11,2ºC em minha casa. A máxima momentânea é de 20,6ºC. Neste momento 20,5ºC, 26% hr e 1021 hPa. 

As estações mais quentes continuam a ganhar terreno ás mais frias...


----------



## Serrano (18 Abr 2007 às 14:06)

Algumas nuvens pela Covilhã, que poderão originar trovoadas mais tarde, talvez à semelhança de ontem. Na zona baixa da cidade estão 21.5 graus e a mínima no meu posto de observação ficou-se pelos 10 graus.


----------



## mocha (18 Abr 2007 às 15:14)

por aqui continuo com mt sol,sigo com 26ºC


----------



## Mago (18 Abr 2007 às 17:20)

Por aqi céu pouco nublado, tempo quente
Estão agora 20,5ºC
Viva o Verão!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Abr 2007 às 18:59)

Cá por Moscavide, temperatura mínima de *14,1 ºC* e máxima de *30,3 ºC*.
Muito calor !


----------



## Gerofil (18 Abr 2007 às 21:41)

T. Máxima en 24 horas. 18/04/2007 a 18:00 UTC
(31 de 31 estaciones) 
1  Porto / Pedras Rubras (Portugal) 27.8 °C  
2  Coimbra / Cernache (Portugal) 26.6 °C  
3  Ovar / Maceda (Portugal) 26.4 °C  
4  Monte Real (Portugal) 26.2 °C  
5  Viana Do Castelo-Chafe (Portugal) 25.8 °C  
6  Montijo (Portugal) 25.4 °C  
7  Vila Real (Portugal) 24.4 °C  
8  Evora / C. Coord (Portugal) 23.9 °C  
9  Lisboa / Gago Coutinho (Portugal) 23.7 °C  
10  Beja (Portugal) 23.5 °C  
11  Braganca (Portugal) 23.4 °C  
12  Beja / B. Aerea (Portugal) 23.2 °C  
13  Sintra / Granja (Portugal) 23.2 °C  
14  Lisboa / Geof (Portugal) 23.1 °C  
15  Castelo Branco (Portugal) 22.8 °C  
16  Portalegre (Portugal) 22.7 °C  
17  Viseu (Portugal) 22.5 °C  
18  Funchal (Portugal) 22.3 °C  
19  Funchal / S. Catarina (Portugal) 22.0 °C  
20  Sines / Montes Chaos (Portugal) 21.5 °C  
21  Faro / Aeroporto (Portugal) 21.4 °C  
22  Flores Acores (Portugal) 19.8 °C  
23  Sagres (Portugal) 19.5 °C  
24  Porto Santo (Portugal) 19.3 °C  
25  Horta / Castelo Branco Acores (Portugal) 19.0 °C  
26  Horta Acores (Portugal) 18.9 °C  
27  Santa Maria Acores (Portugal) 18.9 °C  
28  Lajes Acores (Portugal) 18.8 °C  
29  Ponta Delgada / Nordela Acores (Portugal) 18.8 °C  
30  Angra Do Heroismo Acores (Portugal) 18.2 °C  
31  Penhas Douradas (Portugal) 16.0 °C  
Fonte: OGIMET


----------



## Gerofil (18 Abr 2007 às 21:47)

Em Estremoz esteve um dia de céu limpo durante a manhã e com alguma nebulosidade dispersa durante a tarde; o vento era moderado na parte da manhã mas tornou-se fraco durante a tarde. 
Dados: Temperatura mínima – 11,6 ºC (07h11); Temperatura máxima – 22,8 ºC (15h31); Temperatura actual – 16,9 ºC; Pressão atmosférica – 1019 hPa


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Abr 2007 às 23:07)

Boas Noites! Amigos do MeteoPT!

Dados actuais:

Temp: 15.2ºC
Humidade: 51%
Pressão: 1014 Hpa!

Boas Noites!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Abr 2007 às 23:28)

Boa noite caros amigos! Ao contrário de ontem hoje o dia por aqui foi de sol, apenas enterrompido de vez enquanto por periodos de maior nublusidade. A temperatura minima foi de 12,2º e a máxima de 23,8º

Neste momento 15,3º e 87% de humidade


----------



## jose leça (18 Abr 2007 às 23:39)

Boas noites ao pessoal todo do Forum. Record do ano aqui na zona, (27,0ºC) mas isto agora se calhar vai ser sempre a "bombar". 
No entanto, em termos de media geral, no aeroporto, a anomalia positiva é só de 0,4ºC até agora. Estava abaixo da média antes da "vaga" destes últimos dias. Sigo com 21,5ºC.


----------



## Dan (18 Abr 2007 às 23:56)

Céu limpo e 15ºC, mas já chegou a 14ºC. A mínima desta noite deve ser mais baixa que a dos últimos dias.


----------



## Zoelae (19 Abr 2007 às 00:18)

Boas noites
O tempo está mesmo mto quente, as noites de Lisboa estão mto agradáveis...dos dias já não digo o mesmo. Aguardemos a trovoada para ver se o tempo fica mais agradável.


----------



## Kraliv (19 Abr 2007 às 08:33)

Boas... dorminhocos


Manhã cinzenta aqui pela _Ravessa_ com a *Temp. min *a ser mais baixa que nos ultimos dias, *11,4ºC*.


Actual,

Temp. *12,9ºC*
Humid. *86%*
Pressão *1017hPa*
Vento - -


----------



## mocha (19 Abr 2007 às 09:23)

bom dia a todos, ja se nota a mudança do tempo, ceu com algumas nuvens,e também mais fresco, agora sigo com 16ºC, venha ela e se possivel  uns destes pra animar. 
Até logo pessoal


----------



## Bruno Campos (19 Abr 2007 às 09:37)

ontem foi o terceiro dia a bater a temp máx. 28.2º C

hoje a manha ja foi muito mais fresca! nota-se a mudança!

não se esqueçam que foi lua nova dia 17 e houve trovoada!

"_lua nova e trovoada, 30 dias é molhada_" vamos ver como vai ser o resto do mês!


----------



## Dan (19 Abr 2007 às 09:40)

15ºC e o céu com poucas nuvens.

A mínima hoje já foi mais baixa que nos últimos dias. Registei um valor mínimo de 7ºC.


----------



## Nuno (19 Abr 2007 às 12:22)

Por Setúbal o dia nasceu totalmente nublado,agora céu com muito boas abertas! Diria mesmo céu por vezes pouco nublado  Neste momento 22ºC e sem vento o que faz que esteja um agardavel dia


----------



## Kraliv (19 Abr 2007 às 12:35)

Boas,


Já chove por aqui  


A Temp. andará pelos 17ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Abr 2007 às 12:53)

Por cá nada de chuva! Céu praticamente limpo!

Temp ao sol: 54.5ºC
Temp à sombra: 23.9ºC
Humidade: 56%
Pressão: 1013 Hpa!


----------



## Nuno (19 Abr 2007 às 12:54)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Por cá nada de chuva! Céu praticamente limpo!
> 
> Temp ao sol: 54.5ºC
> Temp à sombra: 23.9ºC
> ...



Claro i acho que vai ser para durar amigo Flaviense  Aqui tambem limpou totalmente


----------



## Serrano (19 Abr 2007 às 14:04)

Estão a desenvolver-se algumas nuvens interessantes no céu covilhanense, vamos ver se dão precipitação... Na zona baixa da cidade estamos com 20.5 graus e a mínima no meu local de observação foi 10.6 graus.


----------



## mocha (19 Abr 2007 às 14:23)

por aqui agora ceu limpo e vou com 24ºC


----------



## Sanxito (19 Abr 2007 às 14:47)

Boas pessoal, por aki sigo com 22,3ºc e aki da minha janela vejo uma celula enorme k se aproxima de leste e k se estende desde a zona do barreiro até setúbal, vamos ver no k dá...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Abr 2007 às 14:55)

Boa tarde. Aqui pelo concelho da Lagoa na Ilha de São Miguel, estamos com céu nublado alternando com periodos de boas abertas.

Temperatura minima registada foi de 13,9º e humidade maxima até agora de 92%.

Neste momento não tenho dados de temperatura


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Abr 2007 às 15:01)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas pessoal, por aki sigo com 22,3ºc e aki da minha janela vejo uma celula enorme k se aproxima de leste e k se estende desde a zona do barreiro até setúbal, vamos ver no k dá...



Confirmo!

Vejo a SUL e LESTE células bem desenvolvidas! Nem reparava nelas!

Por cá:

TEMP: 24.5ºC
Humidade: 55%
Pressão: 1012 Hpa!

Uma trovoada vinha mm a calhar!


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (19 Abr 2007 às 15:02)

Aqui por Coimbra troveja e chove moderadamente. Vamos a ver se vem alguma coisita interessante. O radar aponta para isso...


----------



## mocha (19 Abr 2007 às 15:03)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas pessoal, por aki sigo com 22,3ºc e aki da minha janela vejo uma celula enorme k se aproxima de leste e k se estende desde a zona do barreiro até setúbal, vamos ver no k dá...



pois eu deste lado da janela não avisto niente, mas esperemos k dê algo


----------



## rozzo (19 Abr 2007 às 15:12)

estao-se a formar umas celulas brutais um pouco por todo o interior.. so aqui junto ao mar é que nao ha nada 
pelo radar ali na zona de Coimbra.. upa upa


----------



## GranNevada (19 Abr 2007 às 15:13)

Céu totalmente tapado . A trovoada não está longe ...


----------



## Bruno Campos (19 Abr 2007 às 15:14)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas pessoal, por aki sigo com 22,3ºc e aki da minha janela vejo uma celula enorme k se aproxima de leste e k se estende desde a zona do barreiro até setúbal, vamos ver no k dá...



essa imagem está excelente...  
pelo que dá pra ver é um cumulosnimbus com dois pileus!!!   

não tiraste uma foto com mais zoom!!???

se puderes coloca essa imagem com um recorte só da nuvem!!!!


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (19 Abr 2007 às 15:22)

A célula pintadinha a vermelho no radar deve estar a chegar por Coimbra, já choveu torrencialmente, e os trovoões são mais regulares e fortes. Tenho aqui a máquina fotográfica caso necessário


----------



## GranNevada (19 Abr 2007 às 15:26)

Nem tinha reparado . São dois Pileus à maneira  . Parabéns


----------



## Bruno Campos (19 Abr 2007 às 15:26)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> A célula pintadinha a vermelho no radar deve estar a chegar por Coimbra, já choveu torrencialmente, e os trovoões são mais regulares e fortes. Tenho aqui a máquina fotográfica caso necessário



e que seja mesmo necessário...   tens baterias carregadas!???  
na imagem de satelite tb da pra ver essa  e outras células!!!


----------



## mocha (19 Abr 2007 às 15:28)

o site do IM já está congestionado, não consigo ver nada


----------



## Bruno Campos (19 Abr 2007 às 15:30)

mocha disse:


> o site do IM já está congestionado, não consigo ver nada



eu consigo   

está mais ou menos assim


----------



## squidward (19 Abr 2007 às 15:41)

Confirmo, vi pelo caminho (de comboio LIsboa/Azambuja) Varias Celulas em desenvolvimento no Litoral Oeste e Interior. Será que é capaz de passar alguma coisa aqui pelo Cartaxo?


----------



## Bruno Campos (19 Abr 2007 às 15:43)

esta a desenvolver-se uma grande célula aqui bem perto do porto! ta a vir do interior!


----------



## Nuno (19 Abr 2007 às 15:52)

Boas pessoal, bem por Setúbal mais uma bela tarde! Neste momento 25ºC e sem vento ...Uma celula a vir de Sul, mas esta celula é um pouco esquesita, não parece vir nada carregada, não tou a ver alguma chuva hj em Setúbal so se for la para a madrugada. Mas ñ sei pode surgir uma boa celula a qualquer momento.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Abr 2007 às 15:57)

Bruno Campos disse:


> esta a desenvolver-se uma grande célula aqui bem perto do porto! ta a vir do interior!



pois ja ka chegou Trovoada ceu escuro com tudo!


----------



## Mago (19 Abr 2007 às 16:01)

Hoje está um calor abafado aqui, a máxima chegou aos 25ºC
Começam-se a formar alguns agrupamentos de nuvens de trovoada.
1018hpa
Agora estao 18,5ºC céu coberto


----------



## Nuno (19 Abr 2007 às 16:05)

Por aqui esta aquele tempo abafado, mas o ceu ñ esta limpo, esta aquela ligeira nuvem muito clara, que faz lembrar aqueles dia abafados de verão, a celula continua na direçao de Setúbal mas tou confiante que ñ vai dar nada com muita pena minha


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Abr 2007 às 16:17)

Por cá é bem visivel que as nuvens estão a ganhar terreno!
Tenho uma grande, grande célula a Sudeste!

Camara de Verin ( a pcos Km de Chaves):

http://www.crtvg.es/camweb/index.asp?id=22&mn=OUR


----------



## squidward (19 Abr 2007 às 16:18)

hey malta, aqui ja se ouviu um TROVÃO


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (19 Abr 2007 às 16:19)

Aqui parece que a festa passou ao lado...


----------



## Nuno (19 Abr 2007 às 16:21)

Pessoal o IM ja pox todo o pais em alerta amarelo por causa da trovoada, acho um pouco exagerado.


----------



## rozzo (19 Abr 2007 às 16:29)

vaga disse:


> Pessoal o IM ja pox todo o pais em alerta amarelo por causa da trovoada, acho um pouco exagerado.



que mauzinho!  
quando nao poem é pq nao poem.. qd poem é pq é exagerado..  
bolas..


----------



## Nuno (19 Abr 2007 às 16:33)

rozzo disse:


> que mauzinho!
> quando nao poem é pq nao poem.. qd poem é pq é exagerado..
> bolas..



   Eu acho que é mas tambem se puzeram ainda bem tambem e verdade se põem é porque põem mas tambem ñ e necessario no pais todo mas tambem visto que existe varias celulas a formar.se em todo o pais


----------



## squidward (19 Abr 2007 às 16:39)

Bem ja vi alguns relampagos a virem de sul...parece que vem festa


----------



## mocha (19 Abr 2007 às 16:42)

por aqui continuo com sol


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Abr 2007 às 16:43)

por aki ta uma monotonia...ouve se trovoes aki ali da uns aguaçeiritos e para mais um trovao aki ali ...mas pra ja nada de especial!


----------



## mocha (19 Abr 2007 às 16:48)

bem fui a rua, e vejo umas nuvens a vir de este, oremos


----------



## Dan (19 Abr 2007 às 16:50)

Registei hoje a máxima mais alta do ano (24ºC).
Agora 16ºC depois de 1 hora de chuva e trovoada.

Extremos de hoje: 7ºC / 24ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Abr 2007 às 16:55)

Sim Mocha Oremos!   Isto para estes lados não está a evoluir nada!    

Na minha terra a norte! Chove e troveja! Confirmado pela Santa Mãe!


----------



## mocha (19 Abr 2007 às 16:56)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Sim Mocha Oremos!   Isto para estes lados não está a evoluir nada!
> 
> Na minha terra a norte! Chove e troveja! Confirmado pela Santa Mãe!



vamos ter fé irmão   
o meteoalarm tb já pos portugal em alerta amarelo pra trovoada


----------



## mocha (19 Abr 2007 às 17:06)




----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Abr 2007 às 17:07)

mocha disse:


> vamos ter fé irmão
> o meteoalarm tb já pos portugal em alerta amarelo pra trovoada



Pois já! Tenho uma célula brutal a Leste de Sintra! Enfeitada por Cirrus cinzentos por baixo dela! Alguem mais está a ver? Mas a gaija não sai do sitio!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Abr 2007 às 17:10)

Alguém me consegue explicar e justificar os alertas dos países nordigos? Por neve e por Incendios! Mto mto estranho!


----------



## Bruno Campos (19 Abr 2007 às 17:19)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Alguém me consegue explicar e justificar os alertas dos países nordigos? Por neve e por Incendios! Mto mto estranho!



é tudo devido ao vento forte que poderá fazer-se sentir


----------



## mocha (19 Abr 2007 às 17:21)

no site aparecem la os respectivos simbolos:
http://www.meteoalarm.eu/


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Abr 2007 às 17:22)

Bruno Campos disse:


> é tudo devido ao vento forte que poderá fazer-se sentir



Hummm não me convenceste!!!  Penso que os parametros de alerta lá devem ser diferentes! Só pode!


----------



## Fernando_ (19 Abr 2007 às 17:32)

Boas tardes !

Em Madrid, hoje, céu limpo. Até amanha nao esperamos alguma trovoada  
Mínima, *8,0º*. Agora, *22,9º*.

Que tinhais boas trovoadas


----------



## Dan (19 Abr 2007 às 17:50)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Alguém me consegue explicar e justificar os alertas dos países nordigos? Por neve e por Incendios! Mto mto estranho!



Eu também acho que está relacionado com a intensidade do vento. Aquela região está a ser afectada por vento muito forte que poderá dar origem a incêndios florestais. O símbolo que indica o perigo de incêndios florestais só está nas regiões onde a precipitação será mais fraca ou nula. O símbolo com o cristal de neve pode não significar precipitação mas sim perigo da neve, mobilizada pelo vento, cobrir as estradas e dificultar, dessa forma, a circulação automóvel.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Abr 2007 às 18:06)

Dan disse:


> Eu também acho que está relacionado com a intensidade do vento. Aquela região está a ser afectada por vento muito forte que poderá dar origem a incêndios florestais. O símbolo que indica o perigo de incêndios florestais só está nas regiões onde a precipitação será mais fraca ou nula. O símbolo com o cristal de neve pode não significar precipitação mas sim perigo da neve, mobilizada pelo vento, cobrir as estradas e dificultar, dessa forma, a circulação automóvel.



Sim Dan, concordo a explicação só pode ser essa! Contudo mesmo assim a meu ver parece exagerado, poderá ser ou não! Mas quem conheçe sabe! Aquilo é verdejante, lagos e agua por todo o lado! Com temperaturas baixas e elevada humidade, não vejo como se possa verificar fogos florestais! Pois, mas eles lá sabem! Se calhar estou completamente errado!


----------



## Dan (19 Abr 2007 às 18:25)

Mas nesta altura do ano naquela região não deve haver muita coisa verde, a vegetação rasteira ainda deve estar bem seca e queimada pelas baixas temperaturas. Talvez por isso seja possível a ocorrência de fogos florestais.


----------



## squidward (19 Abr 2007 às 18:28)

hmmm, afinal aquela trovoada foi fogo de vista...mais uma vez passou ao lado


----------



## tomalino (19 Abr 2007 às 20:03)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas pessoal, por aki sigo com 22,3ºc e aki da minha janela vejo uma celula enorme k se aproxima de leste e k se estende desde a zona do barreiro até setúbal, vamos ver no k dá...



Grande foto, com dois magníficos pileus! 

Vi uma célula bastante interessante a norte de Lisboa, por volta das 5 da tarde, mas infelizmente fugiu...


----------



## Nuno (19 Abr 2007 às 20:13)

Como disse hj chuva muito pouco ou nehuma, se choveu foi para o norte ou interior i foi uns aguaçeiros! Trovoadas tb foram muito poucas para as celulas que se formaram! Enfim este tempo não esta para grandes coisas! O verao esta a crer chegar a todo o custo...Neste momento tenho 21ºC i sem vento, céu limpo..Para finalizar esteve um exelente dia em Setubal! Amnha vamos ver se cai alguma coisa como os modelos indicam! Mas não me pareçe! Acho que sera apenas mais um dia com alguma conectividade


----------



## Mago (19 Abr 2007 às 20:47)

Por aqui ainda se ve no horizonte os "flash" das trovoadas...
Sigo com 16ºC


----------



## Kraliv (19 Abr 2007 às 20:51)

Boas,


Por aqui o tempo está querendo ficar _preto_ e parece vir (de SW) qualquer coisa 


Neste momento, Temp. nos 16.5ºC , Humid 72% e a Pressão 1016hPA.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Abr 2007 às 20:53)

Hoje foi frustrante! Começaram a crescer células a Sul e a Leste, mas ao fim da tarde PUFF... Desapareceram! Até a de Leste imponente e ameaçadora desfez-se em questão de minutos!   

Hoje era o dia com mais actividade! assim acho que só devo ver água para a semana que vem! A ver se não foge pa Espanha como de costume!

Por cá:

Temp: 16.4º
Humidade: 58%
Pressão: 1012hPa...


----------



## Gerofil (19 Abr 2007 às 21:49)

Dan disse:


> Eu também acho que está relacionado com a intensidade do vento. Aquela região está a ser afectada por vento muito forte que poderá dar origem a incêndios florestais. O símbolo que indica o perigo de incêndios florestais só está nas regiões onde a precipitação será mais fraca ou nula. O símbolo com o cristal de neve pode não significar precipitação mas sim perigo da neve, mobilizada pelo vento, cobrir as estradas e dificultar, dessa forma, a circulação automóvel.



Os avisos estão relacionados com tempo muito frio e queda de neve. É curioso que na Noruega e Suécia as temperaturas eram superiores a 20 ºC à dois/três dias e agora estão em queda para valores negativos ...
Consultando o WeatherOnline tiram-se as dúvidas ... http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/Europe.htm


----------



## Gerofil (19 Abr 2007 às 22:00)

vaga disse:


> Pessoal o IM ja pox todo o pais em alerta amarelo por causa da trovoada, acho um pouco exagerado.



Estamos perante uma situação muito instável, em que não é possível determinar com rigor os locais onde podem vir a ocorrer os aguaceiros e trovoadas com maior intensidade (dito por outras palavras, a possibilidade de ocorrência de instabilidade abrange todo o território do continente).
Acho correcta a indicação do IM.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Abr 2007 às 23:26)

Agora por cá! Noite bem calma e algo estrelada, apesar de algumas nuvens. Temperatura actual de 15º aqui na Lagoa

Os valores da minha estação hoje foram:

Min/Max - 13,8º - 25º

Humidade (Min/Max) - 72% - 92%


----------



## Rog (19 Abr 2007 às 23:28)

Boas, por aqui 15,3ºC; céu nublado, alguns aguaceiros...


----------



## Fil (20 Abr 2007 às 01:42)

Aqui trovejou e choveu entre as 15h e 16h, no total 3,2 mm na minha estação e 8 mm na estação do IM... Pena não ter visto nada por estar fechado no meu local de trabalho  A máxima foi de 22,3ºC (igualei a máxima do ano) e a mínima foi uns patéticos 11,0ºC. Não sei porque a temperatura aqui fica toda a noite estancada mesmo com céu limpo  

Neste momento tenho 11,4ºC, 65% e 1018 hPa com céu limpo.


----------



## Renato (20 Abr 2007 às 08:59)

Bom dia,
chuva forte e trovoada entre Fernão Ferro e Sesimbra, entre as 8:00h e 8:30h


----------



## mocha (20 Abr 2007 às 09:21)

bom dia a todos, ontem as nuvens k vinham de este, foram se dissipando, infelizmente.
hoje já caiu uma carga forte as 8.45 e parece k vem la mais    , por aqui sigo com 15ºC, e mt escuro a norte 
Bom Fim de Semana a todos


----------



## mocha (20 Abr 2007 às 09:22)

Renato disse:


> Bom dia,
> chuva forte e trovoada entre Fernão Ferro e Sesimbra, entre as 8:00h e 8:30h



tão perto de mim e eu nao ouvi nada


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Abr 2007 às 10:45)

Bom dia caros amigos . Hoje o dia na vila da Lagoa começou com céu praticamente limpo e uma temperatura minima de 12,2º. Quando saí de casa estavam 12,4º.

Em Ponta Delgada o Céu estava pouco nublado e aqui onde me encontro agora, na Ribeira Chã, o céu está a tornar-se muito nublado mas ainda com umas excelentes abertas. Hoje a montanha da Lagoa do Fogo, estava descoberta, sem nevoeiro.

Então muitas trovoadas por aí??


----------



## Dan (20 Abr 2007 às 11:01)

Céu coberto por nuvens altas e 17ºC.

Mínima de 8ºC esta manhã.


----------



## mocha (20 Abr 2007 às 12:09)

por agora ceu mt nublado com o sol a querer expreitar, h apouco choveu mas nada de trovoada ainda, sigo com 17ºC


----------



## Nuno (20 Abr 2007 às 12:21)

Boas pessoal, por aqui temos animação chuva moderada i trovoada


----------



## Nuno (20 Abr 2007 às 12:24)

Que trovoada pessoal    Lindo, 1º um raio lindo ficou tudo branco, assutador  Depois pummmh   Lindo...Ja ganhei o dia


----------



## Nuno (20 Abr 2007 às 12:26)

Agora chove forte com trovoada  Vamos la ver se veijo granizo mas duvido


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Abr 2007 às 12:38)

Boas! Acordei agora e esteve a chover até há 5 min!

Por cá:

Temp: 17.9º
Humidade: 61%
Pressão: 1012 Hpa
Previsão: Aguaceiros


----------



## Nuno (20 Abr 2007 às 12:40)

I aqui não para. agora chuva muito forte i a trovoada continuaaa  Exelente


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Abr 2007 às 12:45)

Por aqui continuamos com bom tempo! É pena nao ser fim de semana, pq hoje está optimo para comer uma churrascada ao ar livre!!


----------



## Nuno (20 Abr 2007 às 12:46)

Pessoal é com cada umaaa Esta um negro pareçe o fim do mundo  Lindo trovoadas de seguida  Olha outraaa pummmmhh So neste bocadinho que escrevi este coment contei 5 de partir tudo  A luz ja esta a dar sinal tou aqui tou sem pc


----------



## GranNevada (20 Abr 2007 às 12:56)

Bolas , eu desligo logo os PCs e as televisões . E desligo mesmo da ficha , não é só desligar   Não quero ficar com tudo queimado


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Abr 2007 às 12:57)

vaga disse:


> Pessoal é com cada umaaa Esta um negro pareçe o fim do mundo  Lindo trovoadas de seguida  Olha outraaa pummmmhh So neste bocadinho que escrevi este coment contei 5 de partir tudo  A luz ja esta a dar sinal tou aqui tou sem pc



Ganda sorte malandro! Cá em Sintra nepes! Mas tenho conhecimento de muito granizo esta manha no IC 19!


----------



## RMira (20 Abr 2007 às 13:10)

Porque é que só quando eu não estou em Setúbal é que acontecem estes grandes acontecimentos?  

Mas ainda bem pessoal. 

Aqui por Vila Franca de Xira tempo seco mas vêm aí umas nuvens lindas ao fundo...olhando para o radar percebe-se que vem luz artificial


----------



## Gerofil (20 Abr 2007 às 13:28)

Reportagem em vídeo sobre a queda de granizo ontem em Oliveira de Frades e que passou no Jornal da Tarde da RTP1 de hoje – A TODO O MOMENTO, A PARTIR DESTE LINK: http://multimedia.rtp.pt/index.php?vid=1


----------



## Nuno (20 Abr 2007 às 13:30)

Bem pessoal que manha esta  Tirei umas fotos mas nada de especial ja posto aqui! Por agora chove e ouve.se as trovoadas ao longes estao a ir po interior. Tive muitas trovodas em Setúbal daquelas mesmo poderosas E tb muitos raios, luz artificial  Neste momento 14ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Abr 2007 às 13:38)

Distribuição dos núcleos convectivos às 12h00







Fonte: Instituto de Meteorologia​


----------



## Nuno (20 Abr 2007 às 13:41)

Aqui estao as fotos nada de especial, foram tiradas meio a pressa


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Abr 2007 às 13:45)

Por cá o céu está encoberto! De SUL vêm nuvens mto ameaçadoras! Mas agora vou para Lisboa!

Deixo Sintra:

Temp: 17ºC (Bem Fresco)
Humidade: 63% (Subiu imenso)
Pressão: 1012 Hpa

Bom amigos! Muitas e boas tempestades para esta tarde! Amanha já estará bom!


----------



## RMira (20 Abr 2007 às 14:14)

Bem, que pena estar no trabalho e não ter máquina fotográfica aqui porque vem de Sul um batalhão escurissimo!!!  

Vem molho...até a barraca abana 

Em Vila Franca começam a ouvir-se os disparos das rotativas


----------



## Serrano (20 Abr 2007 às 14:15)

Céu muito nublado na Covilhã, mas até ao momento sem precipitação. Ontem, a trovoada chegou pelo fim da tarde, mas não provocou estragos, no entanto, fez a temperatura descer até aos 10.5 graus e assim estabelecer a mínima do dia. Por agora, estamos com 19.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Nuno (20 Abr 2007 às 14:16)

mirones disse:


> Bem, que pena estar no trabalho e não ter máquina fotográfica aqui porque vem de Sul um batalhão escurissimo!!!
> 
> Vem molho...até a barraca abana



Onde trabalhas Amigo mirones??


----------



## HotSpot (20 Abr 2007 às 14:19)

Por cá já passou o temporal

Olhem a minha estação   

13:06 18.8 °C  15.3 °C  1012.8hPa  Calm   4.8km/h  80% 0.0mm  BKN060  
13:11 18.7 °C  15.6 °C  1012.8hPa  Su-Sudeste - SSE 14.5km/h  20.9km/h  82% 2.0mm  BKN060  
13:16 17.4 °C  12.3 °C  1012.8hPa  Sudeste - SE 4.8km/h  19.3km/h  72% 3.0mm  BKN060  
13:21 16.3 °C  12.1 °C  1012.8hPa  Calm   4.8km/h  76% 23.9mm  BKN060  
13:26 15.9 °C  13.0 °C  1012.8hPa  Calm   0.0km/h  83% 26.9mm  BKN060  
13:31 15.8 °C  13.1 °C  1012.8hPa  Calm   3.2km/h  84% 27.9mm  BKN060  
13:36 16.0 °C  13.1 °C  1012.8hPa  Calm   3.2km/h  83% 29.0mm  BKN060  
13:41 16.0 °C  12.9 °C  1012.8hPa  Calm   3.2km/h  82% 30.0mm  BKN060  
13:46 16.0 °C  12.9 °C  1012.8hPa  Nordeste - NE 3.2km/h  4.8km/h  82% 31.0mm  BKN060  
13:51 15.9 °C  13.0 °C  1012.8hPa  Nordeste - NE 4.8km/h  4.8km/h  83% 31.0mm  BKN070  


Entre as 13:16 e 13:21 cairam 21mm de chuva...


----------



## RMira (20 Abr 2007 às 14:20)

Em Vila Franca de Xira mas sou teu conterrâneo 

A propósito, tá a anoitecer por cá!


----------



## Nuno (20 Abr 2007 às 14:21)

mirones disse:


> Em Vila Franca de Xira mas sou teu conterrâneo
> 
> A propósito, tá a anoitecer por cá!



Muito bem  Então vai dando novidades


----------



## squidward (20 Abr 2007 às 14:21)

Vaga, achas que isso é capaz de vir fazer uma visitinha ao Cartaxo??


----------



## Gerofil (20 Abr 2007 às 14:26)

Linhas de instabilidade no sul do Continente
12h00​






Fonte: Radar de Rota​


----------



## Nuno (20 Abr 2007 às 14:27)

squidward disse:


> Vaga, achas que isso é capaz de vir fazer uma visitinha ao Cartaxo??



Não amigo squidward porque o que aconteceu hoje de manha formou.se a sul de lisboa, depois veio semp junto ao mar ganhando força, passando Sesimbra e apanhou Setúbal na maxima força, depois virou para o interior temos que indo vendo no radar, mas ela pode.se dissipar, mas ñ me pareçe elaa é muito forte mesmo


----------



## RMira (20 Abr 2007 às 14:35)

vaga disse:


> Não amigo squidward porque o que aconteceu hoje de manha formou.se a sul de lisboa, depois veio semp junto ao mar ganhando força, passando Sesimbra e apanhou Setúbal na maxima força, depois virou para o interior temos que indo vendo no radar, mas ela pode.se dissipar, mas ñ me pareçe elaa é muito forte mesmo



O que eu posso dizer é que neste momento o núcleo duro desta enorme célula que invadiu Setúbal estará a entrar na Lezíria Ribatejana. Olhando para o céu e para o inicio da brisa que sopra no ar, estará para breve o rebentamento da célula e penso que depois passará também para o Cartaxo.


----------



## RMira (20 Abr 2007 às 14:37)

Epa que timming, eu a submeter a mensagem e começa a chover e bem em Vila Franca...começou


----------



## Nuno (20 Abr 2007 às 14:40)

mirones disse:


> O que eu posso dizer é que neste momento o núcleo duro desta enorme célula que invadiu Setúbal estará a entrar na Lezíria Ribatejana. Olhando para o céu e para o inicio da brisa que sopra no ar, estará para breve o rebentamento da célula e penso que depois passará também para o Cartaxo.



Não sei   Tenho as minhas duvidas era muito bom...Eu queria mostravos uma imagem do radar do IM que tirei ao 12:00 mas ñ consigu! Vou tentar outra vez. Vai dando noticias mirOnes


----------



## Nuno (20 Abr 2007 às 14:42)

Consegui estao a ver onde circulei a preto foi essa celula que invadio Setúbal, ela entrou pela parte norte de Setubal semp junto a arrabida ( ao mar ) i depois deslocou.se para o interior, é por isso que eu digo que ñ irá atingir o cartaxo, mirones essa celula ñ deve ser a mesma que atingiu Setúbal


----------



## RMira (20 Abr 2007 às 14:43)

vaga disse:


> Não sei   Tenho as minhas duvidas era muito bom...Eu queria mostravos uma imagem do radar do IM que tirei ao 12:00 mas ñ consigu! Vou tentar outra vez. Vai dando noticias mirOnes



Chove torrencialmente e começou a fortissima trovoada...abana tudo!!!


----------



## Nuno (20 Abr 2007 às 14:45)

mirones disse:


> Chove torrencialmente e começou a fortissima trovoada...abana tudo!!!



Ainda bem   Ve se vez algum granizo e aproveita essas fortissimas trovoadas


----------



## squidward (20 Abr 2007 às 14:50)

bolas....ai em Setubal levam com tudo, e eu fico a ver passar navios 

mas talvez mais logo venha qualquer coisinha  para aqui


----------



## Rog (20 Abr 2007 às 14:52)

Por aqui céu limpo, 19,4ºC


----------



## RMira (20 Abr 2007 às 14:55)

vaga disse:


> Consegui estao a ver onde circulei a preto foi essa celula que invadio Setúbal, ela entrou pela parte norte de Setubal semp junto a arrabida ( ao mar ) i depois deslocou.se para o interior, é por isso que eu digo que ñ irá atingir o cartaxo, mirones essa celula ñ deve ser a mesma que atingiu Setúbal




É dificil de saber se é ou não essa célula pois existe uma diferença horária de quase 2horas para a hora actual mas eu penso que o principal ainda está para chegar. Só digo que deverá ser essa célula pois ela deslocava-se numa direcção interior norte. Mas não sei. Para já continua a chuva...


----------



## squidward (20 Abr 2007 às 14:56)

O site do IM nao ta a funcionar (as vezes funciona , mas mal) principalmente quando se chega aos dados de observação


----------



## mocha (20 Abr 2007 às 15:00)

então eu vou contar por aqui era exactamente 1 da tarde, quando começou o telejornal, começou tb a trovejar.
segundo se de uma escuridão k parecia k era de noite, seguidamente começou a cair uma carga de agua, foi uma festa de trovoada e chuva ate as 13.45 +/. depois parou, entretanto as 14.15 começou a chover intensamente, mas foi de pouca dura.
agora ta um sol lindo, sigo com apenas 16ºC
já ganhei o meu dia


----------



## Nuno (20 Abr 2007 às 15:01)

Não será essa célula que esta a atingirte mirones:


----------



## RMira (20 Abr 2007 às 15:02)

squidward disse:


> O site do IM nao ta a funcionar (as vezes funciona , mas mal) principalmente quando se chega aos dados de observação



É normal no site do IM, quando tem mais de 2 visitas por minutos emperra  

Sigo com chuva, a trovoada foi-se, deu forte e passou depressa. Mas acredito que o melhor vem aí!


----------



## squidward (20 Abr 2007 às 15:06)

Por aqui o cenario é assim:


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Abr 2007 às 15:07)

Ao contrário do que muitos possam pensar, por aqui continuamos com sol e céu pouco nublado! A temperatura deve rondar aqui na Ribeira Chã, os 16 a 17º neste momento


----------



## RMira (20 Abr 2007 às 15:11)

vaga disse:


> Não será essa célula que esta a atingirte mirones:



Será que não?
















Parece-me que essa 2ª célula que assinalaste não deverá ser a que atingiu Setúbal mas sim uma que já estava no centro do país às 12h.


----------



## Rog (20 Abr 2007 às 15:13)

mirones disse:


> É normal no site do IM, quando tem mais de 2 visitas por minutos emperra
> 
> Sigo com chuva, a trovoada foi-se, deu forte e passou depressa. Mas acredito que o melhor vem aí!



é mto comum esses bloqueios no site do IM qdo chove. Deviam melhorar essa parte do tráfego, nos momentos em que  as pessoas mais precisam o site está sempre indisponível...

Estou a imaginar, aqueles que só lá vão qdo dá mau tempo, devem achar que aquele site nunca funcionou direito...


----------



## Nuno (20 Abr 2007 às 15:15)

mirones disse:


> Será que não?
> p/LgWCExPMVFBbLItgNLBc/por070420130028.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Parece-me que essa 2ª célula que assinalaste não deverá ser a que atingiu Setúbal mas sim uma que já estava no centro do país às 12h.



Não estas a entender a 1º que assinalei essa foi a que atingiu Setúbal essa a 2º tenho quase a certeza que foi a que atingiu a pouco


----------



## RMira (20 Abr 2007 às 15:28)

vaga disse:


> Não estas a entender a 1º que assinalei essa foi a que atingiu Setúbal essa a 2º tenho quase a certeza que foi a que atingiu a pouco



Eu acho que não porque se vires bem Vila Franca é mesmo ao lado de Lisboa e essa célula que marcaste está na zona de Abrantes que é muito longe de cá.


----------



## Nuno (20 Abr 2007 às 15:31)

Sim eu sei. Mas olha se ñ foi essa deve ter sido. Isto agora forma.se celulas por todo o lado


----------



## RMira (20 Abr 2007 às 15:37)

Por falar em células já viram o radar, o que vem a subir ao longo da costa alentejana?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Abr 2007 às 15:39)

Boas...

VRSA

Neste momento chove com alguma moderaçao...as celulas continuao a formar-se a olhos vistos...

Muita instbilidade mas a festa ainda nao começou!!

estou a aguardar!! penso que o pior sera pela tarde dentro ate de madrugada!! estou atento a possiveis tornados ou tromba d'agua!!


----------



## Dan (20 Abr 2007 às 15:58)

Por aqui tenho tido uma tarde de sol com algumas nuvens. Máxima de 23ºC e mínima de 8ºC.

22ºC por agora.


----------



## redragon (20 Abr 2007 às 16:22)

por aqui ainda nada. por volta das 14h30 via-se ao longe a chover torrencialmente em badajoz, mas por aqui apenas nuvens ameaçadoras e nada de chuva. ainda espero que venha ai alguma coisa para o final da tarde. a ver vamos


----------



## ACalado (20 Abr 2007 às 16:24)

boas, neste momento avista-se uma valente trovoada por aqui ja se ouvem alguns trovoes  pareçe que vai ser em grande, vou tirar umas fotos
temperatura 18.8ºc


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Abr 2007 às 16:45)

Boas Tardes! Justamente quando estava a sair de Sintra abateu-se uma forte trovoada vinda de SUL! Chuva forte e bastante aparato eléctico, como vinha de Sul pensei que fosse a que atingiu Setubal, mas o Vaga diz que foi para o interior, portanto deve ter sido outra, mas foi brutal! Ficou escuro em segundos!  Quando cheguei a Lx chovia com intensidade, mas já era visivel o céu claro na Margem Sul! 

Não tenho dados, estou na Faculdade! Mas o Céu está nublado! A temperatura desceu sensivelmente!


----------



## miguel (20 Abr 2007 às 17:15)

Boas, essa forte instabilidade que se abateu sobre a área de Setúbal veio de S/SE e avançou para N/NO Por isso foi a que passou por Setúbal que avançou depois para cima ao inicio da tarde 
Agora dou 1 a 2 horas para ter uma nova trovoada ou trovoadas aqui de novo  19,2ºC e 1013hpa


----------



## Rog (20 Abr 2007 às 17:49)

Por aqui 17,4ºC, por volta das 17h o céu ficou mto nublado e ocorreu alguns aguaceiros. Neste momento céu mto nublado, nada a ver com a linda manhã de sol de hoje..


----------



## Dan (20 Abr 2007 às 18:26)

Céu nublado, 20ºC e trovoada sem precipitação, pelo menos aqui onde estou.


----------



## Dan (20 Abr 2007 às 18:43)

Continua a trovoada e agora caem também umas gotas.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Abr 2007 às 19:43)

De volta a casa! Ambiente fresquinho... Quem viu os dias passados e vê este!

Temp: 16.1ºC
Humidade: 63%
Pressão: 1012 Hpa!

Pa semana há mais chuvinha! Mas de perturbações Atlanticas! Ai que saudades tenho delas!    

Ditado popular que se diz em Tras os montes: *A água para no Verão regar, de Abril há de ficar!*


----------



## Tiagofsky (20 Abr 2007 às 19:45)

Escuridão repentina no porto!Aumentou o vento e encobriu d repente!!Isto promete!!Registo por cá 18,6ºC!Abraços!


----------



## Dan (20 Abr 2007 às 20:10)

A trovoada acabou por intensificar-se e a chuva também. Tivemos dois aguaceiros fortes sendo o último ainda mais intenso e até com algum granizo.
Por agora, céu nublado e 15ºC.

Extremos do dia: 8ºC / 23ºc.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Abr 2007 às 20:34)

Ultima do MeteoSAT:







A depressão vai-se!!! Volta sempre!


----------



## Dan (20 Abr 2007 às 20:38)

Voltou a chuva e a trovoada.

Agora chove fraco com 15ºC.


----------



## Mago (20 Abr 2007 às 21:00)

Boas,
Trovoadas, tempo mais fresco que nestes dias anteriores a máxima nao foi além dos 19,5ºC
A precipitação foi residual
1018hpa


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Abr 2007 às 21:11)

Boas Noites a todos!

Por cá:

Céu nublado
Temperatura: 15.4ºC
Humidade: 63%
Pressão: 1012 Hpa...

*Chaves * (19 horas):

Aguaceiros/Trovoada
Temperatura: 18.7ºC
Humidade: 62%
Pressão:1014.4 Hpa


----------



## Vince (20 Abr 2007 às 22:21)

Tive que ir à Alemanha em trabalho e já vi que afinal perdi uma grande animação nos últimos dois dias


----------



## Dan (20 Abr 2007 às 22:34)

14ºC e está novamente a chover, desta vez sem trovoada.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Abr 2007 às 23:06)

Os fenómenos climatéricos e a sua relação com a comunicação social - Os últimos dias ficaram marcados por fenómenos meteorológicos que, pela sua frequência bastante rara, mereceram especial destaque de cobertura noticiosa – a queda de saraiva e granizo nos arredores de Sintra e em Oliveira do Bairro. Ora acontece que não se pode pensar que tais fenómenos estejam a aumentar ou que sejam mais frequentes; o que ocorre, isso sim, é uma maior cobertura informativa dos fenómenos que ocorrem em termos espaciais.
Desengane-se quem pense que estes fenómenos, tão localizados e que afectaram tão minúsculas parte do território do continente, sejam o significado de evolução do clima de Portugal; as alterações climáticas são fenómenos que ocorrem em larga escala e em intervalos de tempo de séculos ou milhares de anos.
Pegar nestes dois exemplos e querer com elas apontar alterações climáticas como se ouviram falar hoje na SIC só tem validade para uma coisa: passagem de um atestado de mediocridade ao próprio que produziu tais declarações.

DADOS DE HOJE EM ESTREMOZ: Temperatura mínima na passada madrugada - 13,1 ºC (06h39); Temperatura máxima - 19,7 ºC (12h22); Temperatura actual - 13,0 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1018 hPa. Dia com céu nublado, vento fraco e chuviscos irregulares ao longo do dia.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Abr 2007 às 23:25)

Boa noite a todos! Depois de um dia de bastante sol por cá, com a máxima na minha estação a chegar aos 27,6º e a minima a descer até aos 12,1º. Estou agora com céu muito nublado a tornar-se encoberto aos poucos e uma temperatura de 17,1º e 85% de humidade


----------



## Rog (20 Abr 2007 às 23:46)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa noite a todos! Depois de um dia de bastante sol por cá, com a máxima na minha estação a chegar aos 27,6º e a minima a descer até aos 12,1º. Estou agora com céu muito nublado a tornar-se encoberto aos poucos e uma temperatura de 17,1º e 85% de humidade



Temperatura bem alta para os Açores 27,6º. Eu aqui mais a Sul talvez tenha chegado de máx este ano a 25º, não mais...


----------



## GranNevada (20 Abr 2007 às 23:56)

Gerofil :

faço das tuas as minhas palavras .
De facto , e já ando nisto há algum tempo   , o que agora se passa é que tudo é muito mais "mediatizado" .
No "meu tempo"   raramente os "media" se preocupavam em relatar notícias de fenómenos meteorológicos , mas que os havia , havia , e eu tenho documentos e observações que o provam . Só falavam se morresse alguém ...
Sempre houve , e há-de haver , fenómenos extremos , simplesmente agora , qualquer coisa que aconteça é logo consequência do aquecimento global , etc. , etc. , etc. .
Temos que ver estas coisas como fenómenos normais , raros é certo , mas normais . Sempre existiram e sempre existirão .
A mudança climática global é outra coisa . Não confundam .

Cumprimentos


----------



## Dan (21 Abr 2007 às 00:03)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Temperatura bem alta para os Açores 27,6º. Eu aqui mais a Sul talvez tenha chegado de máx este ano a 25º, não mais...



Sim, valor bem elevado principalmente para um mês de Abril.


----------



## Dan (21 Abr 2007 às 00:09)

Gerofil disse:


> Os fenómenos climatéricos e a sua relação com a comunicação social - Os últimos dias ficaram marcados por fenómenos meteorológicos que, pela sua frequência bastante rara, mereceram especial destaque de cobertura noticiosa – a queda de saraiva e granizo nos arredores de Sintra e em Oliveira do Bairro. Ora acontece que não se pode pensar que tais fenómenos estejam a aumentar ou que sejam mais frequentes; o que ocorre, isso sim, é uma maior cobertura informativa dos fenómenos que ocorrem em termos espaciais.
> Desengane-se quem pense que estes fenómenos, tão localizados e que afectaram tão minúsculas parte do território do continente, sejam o significado de evolução do clima de Portugal; as alterações climáticas são fenómenos que ocorrem em larga escala e em intervalos de tempo de séculos ou milhares de anos.
> Pegar nestes dois exemplos e querer com elas apontar alterações climáticas como se ouviram falar hoje na SIC só tem validade para uma coisa: passagem de um atestado de mediocridade ao próprio que produziu tais declarações.
> 
> DADOS DE HOJE EM ESTREMOZ: Temperatura mínima na passada madrugada - 13,1 ºC (06h39); Temperatura máxima - 19,7 ºC (12h22); Temperatura actual - 13,0 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1018 hPa. Dia com céu nublado, vento fraco e chuviscos irregulares ao longo do dia.



É mais um exemplo do alarmismo dos jornalistas. Por vezes as trovoadas podem ser muito violentas, mas sempre foi assim.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Abr 2007 às 00:42)

Olha 12h00 utc = 13h00 

Vamos a ver se estou atento e não me engano mais !!!

​


----------



## Gerofil (21 Abr 2007 às 01:48)

Alguns pequenos videos sobre granizo:



​
Boa noite; até amanhã.


----------



## Vince (21 Abr 2007 às 09:51)

Gerofil disse:


> Pegar nestes dois exemplos e querer com elas apontar alterações climáticas como se ouviram falar hoje na SIC só tem validade para uma coisa: passagem de um atestado de mediocridade ao próprio que produziu tais declarações.



Pois Gerofil, eu também me inclino para a mediocridade alimentada pela memória curta. Se caem uns flocos de neve em Lisboa, é uma mudança climática, como se há 50 ou 60 anos atrás não tivesse até nevado muito mais.

Se ocorre um pequeno tornado é mudança climática, como se todos os anos não ocorressem pelo menos 2 ou 3, testemunhados ou não.

Imaginam o que diria a comunicação social sobre mudanças climáticas se ocorresse hoje um tornado como o de 1954 em Castelo Branco, que foi realmente devastador, com 4 mortos e centenas de feridos ? Seria o apocalipse climático no horário nobre na nossa televisão.

--------------

18.2 °C
Humidade 72%
Pressão 1014.5 hPa


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Abr 2007 às 10:37)

Bons dias malta...

Na minha opiniao concordando com o gerofil, as tempestades localizadas que podem ser extremas ou nao sempre houveram...e nao é de ontem nem de hoje!! com a cobertura informativa, e a nossa dedicaçao faz com que estejamos mais atentos a este tipo de fenomenos...e depoix da disponibilidade que temos em prever este tipo de situaçoes via internet ou outros meios faz com que estejamos mais impressionados com o nº de eventos extremos realizados em Portugal Continental!!

Tornados, Granizo, Trovoadas violentas sempre houveram neste pequeno e grande Pais!! Como um pais tao pequeno tem uma diversidade climatica tao grande!!

Eu estudo á muitos anos este tipo de eventos, poix sao os que me fascinam mais, e verifico que existem anos mais fortes que outros, agora dai a alteraçoes significativas do clima ... nao!! mas que se nota um acrescimo á furtividade deste tipo de eventos é verdade!!

Como caso de Castelo Branco, houveram muitos mais nao reportados devido á distancia da informaçao na altura... Como em Vila Real Sto Antonio á 24 anos atras sencivelmente em que as pessoas relatam mas nao ha dados oficiais!! e assim em todo o Pais...

Mas como nos FreeLancers do meio meteorologico é absorver o maximo de ocorrencias dos fenomenos localizados e tentar prever onde, como e a zona do pais mais propicia!!entre outros factores...

A minha mudança da Amadora para Vila Real Sto Antonio tambem foi devido á selvageria desta terra nesses tipos de fenomenos em que ja registei:

Tornados: 1

Tromba d'agua: 2

Funnel Cloud: 1

Trovoadas severas: 3

Nao severas: Muitas...  nao sei ao certo!!teria de ver os dados em casa!!

Por isso Alteraçoes climaticas...nao, maior informaçao disponivel: sim!!


----------



## Dan (21 Abr 2007 às 12:10)

Céu limpo durante toda a manhã, começam agora a aparecer as primeiras nuvens. 

Por agora 20ºC, com uma mínima de 8ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Abr 2007 às 15:56)

Boa tarde a todos. Ao contrário do que estava previsto, por aqui o sábado tem sido de sol, apesar de haver nuvens. O céu está com periodos de muita nublusidade.
A temperatura minima registada na minha estação foi de 16,2º e a máxima até agora foi de 23,9º. Á momentos seguia com 23,3º


----------



## Dan (21 Abr 2007 às 16:59)

23ºC, trovoada e alguma chuva também.


----------



## Dan (21 Abr 2007 às 17:18)

Um dia bem agradável.









Novo máximo do ano com 25ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 8ºC / 25ºC


----------



## Rog (21 Abr 2007 às 17:27)

Dan disse:


> Um dia bem agradável.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bela paisagem que por ai tens 

Eu por aqui a máxima deve ter rondado os 18ºC não mais...
Agora 16,4ºC; céu mto nublado.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (21 Abr 2007 às 17:37)

Bem, ando cheio de sorte  

Os pontos vermelhos no radar andam a seguir-me  

Ontem em Coimbra, granizo nada pequeno, de intensidade moderada e umas belas formações, agora tou em Tomar, e há 30 minutos desabou o inferno aqui. Granizo com cerca de 1 cm de diâmetro e vento quase ciclónico. Vejo Cbs em grande convecção a Norte e a dirigirem-se para aqui. Tenho fotos, depois quando tiver tempo meto-as aqui. Isto tá a prometer.

Cumprimentos


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Abr 2007 às 17:41)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Temperatura bem alta para os Açores 27,6º. Eu aqui mais a Sul talvez tenha chegado de máx este ano a 25º, não mais...



Talvez essa temperatura que indiquei tivesse um pouco exagerada. Hoje reparei que o meu sensor tinha apanhado um pouco de sol. Já tratei disso. Mas tanto ontem como hoje aqui onde vivo tem feito calor!! Tem um micro clima nesta zona. A máxima hoje não passou dos 23,9º e aparentemente hoje esteve mais abafado que ontem.


----------



## Mago (21 Abr 2007 às 20:21)

Ola
Por aqui a máxima foi de 22,5ºC, 1020hpa
agora estao 19ºC
Céu limpo


----------



## Nuno (21 Abr 2007 às 20:30)

Setúbal céu limpo, um dia de calor, maxima registada 27ºC. Agora tenho 24ºC


----------



## Rog (21 Abr 2007 às 21:26)

Por aqui céu nublado. Não tenho acesso à temp. mas andará à volta de 14/15ºC.


----------



## Rog (21 Abr 2007 às 21:31)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Talvez essa temperatura que indiquei tivesse um pouco exagerada. Hoje reparei que o meu sensor tinha apanhado um pouco de sol. Já tratei disso. Mas tanto ontem como hoje aqui onde vivo tem feito calor!! Tem um micro clima nesta zona. A máxima hoje não passou dos 23,9º e aparentemente hoje esteve mais abafado que ontem.



É bem possível que tenha sido isso.. estranhei essa temp. porque não é muito comum nesta época do ano os Açores terem temperaturas tão altas... raramente ultrapassam as daqui..
Quto a micro-climas a Madeira tem vários... O lado sul mais quente e seco, como nos concelhos do Funchal e Ponta do Sol e os mais frios de Santana e São Vicente. No mesmo dia não é invulgar aparecer diferenças térmicas de 5 até 10ºc entre o Sul e o Norte da ilha...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Abr 2007 às 21:42)

Rogpacheco disse:


> É bem possível que tenha sido isso.. estranhei essa temp. porque não é muito comum nesta época do ano os Açores terem temperaturas tão altas... raramente ultrapassam as daqui..
> Quto a micro-climas a Madeira tem vários... O lado sul mais quente e seco, como nos concelhos do Funchal e Ponta do Sol e os mais frios de Santana e São Vicente. No mesmo dia não é invulgar aparecer diferenças térmicas de 5 até 10ºc entre o Sul e o Norte da ilha...



Aqui embora não tenha conhecimento de estudos relativos a microclimas, tenho a certeza absoluta que os há. Isso sente-se no dia a dia. Para além das diferenças de temperatura relativo á altitude. Também por aqui na costa norte da ilha é mais frio que a costa sul. A zona das Furnas é mais chuvosa e humida do que a zona de Ponta Delgada ao Lagoa. No Nordeste a temperatura tem maior amplitude termica durante o dia do que em Ponta Delgada. Mesmo aqui onde vivo na Vila da Lagoa em que a minha casa fica a 9 km da cidade a diferença climática nota-se. Em Ponta Delgada é mais fria e ventosa do que aqui. Pelo menos noto isso


----------



## mocha (21 Abr 2007 às 22:25)

boa noite a todos, hoje teve um dia de grande calor, nao fosse o vento, torrava. não tive acesso a temperatura, mas estiveram mais de 25ºC sem duvida, agora sigo com 19ºC, continuação de bom fim de semana


----------



## Rog (21 Abr 2007 às 22:30)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Aqui embora não tenha conhecimento de estudos relativos a microclimas, tenho a certeza absoluta que os há. Isso sente-se no dia a dia. Para além das diferenças de temperatura relativo á altitude. Também por aqui na costa norte da ilha é mais frio que a costa sul. A zona das Furnas é mais chuvosa e humida do que a zona de Ponta Delgada ao Lagoa. No Nordeste a temperatura tem maior amplitude termica durante o dia do que em Ponta Delgada. Mesmo aqui onde vivo na Vila da Lagoa em que a minha casa fica a 9 km da cidade a diferença climática nota-se. Em Ponta Delgada é mais fria e ventosa do que aqui. Pelo menos noto isso



Só por curiosidade qual o ponto mais alto em metros de São Miguel, talvez até 1000 metros? Por cá a cordilheira central é dicisiva para estes micro-climas, com uma altura média de 1500 metros, a chuva e a humidade orográfica no norte aliada com os ventos alísios é constante... só para terem ideia deste facto: A floresta Laurissilva que fica a Norte da Madeira, chove lá em 170 dias por ano, com precipitações de 3000mm anuais em alguns locais; e com 232 dias de nevoeiro. (dados de vários estudos publicados que tive acesso).

A temperatura actual por aqui está nos 14.5ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Abr 2007 às 22:38)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Só por curiosidade qual o ponto mais alto em metros de São Miguel, talvez até 1000 metros? Por cá a cordilheira central é dicisiva para estes micro-climas, com uma altura média de 1500 metros, a chuva e a humidade orográfica no norte aliada com os ventos alísios é constante... só para terem ideia deste facto: A floresta Laurissilva que fica a Norte da Madeira, chove lá em 170 dias por ano, com precipitações de 3000mm anuais em alguns locais; e com 232 dias de nevoeiro. (dados de vários estudos publicados que tive acesso).
> 
> A temperatura actual por aqui está nos 14.5ºC



Aqui na Ilha de São Miguel a altitude maior é no Pico da Vara com 1103 m na Parte Oriental da Ilha no concelho do Nordeste. A segunda maior altitude da Ilha é a Serra de Agua de Pau, onde fica a Lagoa do Fogo, sendo o seu ponto mais alto o do Pico da Barrosa com 980 metros. As furnas ficam a cerca de 300 metros de altitude num  vale rodeado de montanhas.

Por aqui agora céu nublado e 17,7º , 85% de humidade


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Abr 2007 às 22:42)

Olá pessoal! Como hoje é dia do meu aniversario, fui dar umas boltinhas por aí! Sempre atento ao termometro! registei 28.5 em Lisboa a meio da tarde em Alcantara!

Assim por cá:

Pressão: 1017 Hpa
Temp: 16.6ºC
Humidade: 64%
Nevoeiro!


----------



## squidward (21 Abr 2007 às 22:49)

Boas!

Hj teve um dia agradavel, mas qdo tive em Salir do Porto ouvi uns trovões la ao fundo e quando reparei havia uma grande celula para aqui pos lados de Santarem/Cartaxo  

Ou seja, hj que tive fora desta terrinha, deve de ter havido festa da grossa por aqui  smp a mesma coisa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Abr 2007 às 22:55)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Olá pessoal! Como hoje é dia do meu aniversario, fui dar umas boltinhas por aí! Sempre atento ao termometro! registei 28.5 em Lisboa a meio da tarde em Alcantara!
> 
> Assim por cá:
> 
> ...



Amigo Parabens e muitas felicidades. Esteve bem quente por aí!!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Abr 2007 às 23:00)

Boas Noites Malta...

Estou com noite tropical

Max:23Cº

E agora estao 19Cº


Estou com uma pequena duvida... Estou a ver a tempestade que esta situada na zona de cadiz a voltar para o sul do pais.... podem-me confirmar?? Pelo que parece o vento de sueste esta a obrigar ela a vir para tras..mais uma vez confirmem-me esta minha deduçao!! obrigadao


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Abr 2007 às 23:22)

Dados Actuais (Santa Cruz - Lagoa (Ilha de São Miguel)ás 22h20, hora local:

Temperatura 17,5º

Humidade 85%

Céu Nublado, com a pressão a descer


----------



## Fil (21 Abr 2007 às 23:32)

Durante a tarde ouviu-se trovoada ao longe e dava para ver cortinas de precipitação para W e NW, mas infelizmente não chegou a atingir a cidade como aconteceu ontem em que registei 12,2 mm. A máxima hoje foi de 22,3ºC e a mínima de 9,3ºC. Neste momento está uma noite agradável com céu limpo e uma temperatura de 14,0ºC.



Flaviense21 disse:


> Olá pessoal! Como hoje é dia do meu aniversario, fui dar umas boltinhas por aí! Sempre atento ao termometro! registei 28.5 em Lisboa a meio da tarde em Alcantara!
> 
> Assim por cá:
> 
> ...



Tens a certeza que está nevoeiro? Com 64% de humidade parece-me impossivel. Ah, e parabéns pelo aniversário! 



			
				]ToRnAdO[;34422 disse:
			
		

> Estou com uma pequena duvida... Estou a ver a tempestade que esta situada na zona de cadiz a voltar para o sul do pais.... podem-me confirmar?? Pelo que parece o vento de sueste esta a obrigar ela a vir para tras..mais uma vez confirmem-me esta minha deduçao!! obrigadao



Pela animação de satélite assim parece, fica atento!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Abr 2007 às 01:17)

Fil disse:


> Durante a tarde ouviu-se trovoada ao longe e dava para ver cortinas de precipitação para W e NW, mas infelizmente não chegou a atingir a cidade como aconteceu ontem em que registei 12,2 mm. A máxima hoje foi de 22,3ºC e a mínima de 9,3ºC. Neste momento está uma noite agradável com céu limpo e uma temperatura de 14,0ºC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Micro clima de Sintra tem destas coisas!!!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Abr 2007 às 03:57)

Por cá:

Recebi um telescópio de aniversário e o ceu insiste em estar coberto! Mto nevoeiro, não há estrelas   !

Nevoeiro Cerrado!
Pressão: 1016 hpa
Himidade: 65%
Temp: 14.5ºC


----------



## Rog (22 Abr 2007 às 12:02)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Por cá:
> 
> Recebi um telescópio de aniversário e o ceu insiste em estar coberto! Mto nevoeiro, não há estrelas   !
> 
> ...



Parabéns, um mais velho... Um telescópio  
Isso é um luxo de prenda... qual o tipo? Pelo sim pelo não, repara, de noite esteja chuva ou céu claro passas a aproveitar de ambas formas... chuva a meteo e ceu limpo astronomia... boas observações...

Por aqui 15,4ºC; céu nublado...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Abr 2007 às 13:25)

Boa tarde a todos! Por cá o Domingo amanheceu com céu muito nublado, quase encoberto. A temperatura mais baixa registada até ao momento foi de 16,7º, mas penso que até ao final do dia esta minima vai ser ultrapassada. Neste momento sigo com 18,1º e 85% de humidade.

Amigo Flaviense, espero que o bom tempo venha depressa para poderes usufruir do teu novo telescópio!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Abr 2007 às 14:02)

Olá amigos! Ontém foi uma noite fantástica de festa! 
A prenda que mais gostei foi o telescópio que recebi! Agora já posso observar o Cosmos! Ontem só consegui ver a lua e mal, estava um nevoeiro desgraçado em Sintra! Eu vou tirar umas fotos para vocês verem  o meu novo brinquedo!

Acordei agora com céu limpo e tempo quente!
A temperatura ao sol ronda os 44.1ºC a humidade está nos 60% e a pressão nos 1017 Hpa!


----------



## Rog (22 Abr 2007 às 15:14)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Olá amigos! Ontém foi uma noite fantástica de festa!
> A prenda que mais gostei foi o telescópio que recebi! Agora já posso observar o Cosmos! Ontem só consegui ver a lua e mal, estava um nevoeiro desgraçado em Sintra! Eu vou tirar umas fotos para vocês verem  o meu novo brinquedo!
> 
> Acordei agora com céu limpo e tempo quente!
> *A temperatura ao sol ronda os 44.1ºC *a humidade está nos 60% e a pressão nos 1017 Hpa!



 Pois ao sol é provável que chegue aos 50º... 

Por aqui céu nublado 18,5ºC


----------



## mocha (22 Abr 2007 às 16:24)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Olá pessoal! Como hoje é dia do meu aniversario, fui dar umas boltinhas por aí! Sempre atento ao termometro! registei 28.5 em Lisboa a meio da tarde em Alcantara!
> 
> Assim por cá:
> 
> ...



parabens atrasados   
por aqui ceu limpo, algum vento registo agora 27ºC


----------



## Dan (22 Abr 2007 às 16:31)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Olá amigos! Ontém foi uma noite fantástica de festa!
> A prenda que mais gostei foi o telescópio que recebi! Agora já posso observar o Cosmos! Ontem só consegui ver a lua e mal, estava um nevoeiro desgraçado em Sintra! Eu vou tirar umas fotos para vocês verem  o meu novo brinquedo!
> 
> Acordei agora com céu limpo e tempo quente!
> A temperatura ao sol ronda os 44.1ºC a humidade está nos 60% e a pressão nos 1017 Hpa!



Parabéns  

Por aqui tenho um novo máximo do ano com 25,6ºC (é a primeira vez este ano que registo um valor superior a 25,0ºC).

Extremos do dia: 9ºC / 26ºC


----------



## Dan (22 Abr 2007 às 16:53)

Acho que aqui em Bragança já atingimos uma situação que pode ser classificada como onda de calor. Já se contabilizam 7 dias consecutivos com valores máximos superiores em mais de 5ºC ao referencial de 1961-1990 para esta época do ano.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Abr 2007 às 19:14)

Boas Pessoal!

Hoje pela região de Lisboa um grande dia de Verão! Registei 29.5ºC em Lisboa a meio da tarde na zonas dos Olivais! (dados do carro)...

Hoje promete ser um dia bom para ver as estrelas! Pelo menos não há nevoeiro e espero que não se forme por estas paragens! 

Pressão: 1018 Hpa
Humidade: 62%
Temp: 20.2ºC
Previsão: Céu Limpo!


----------



## Rog (22 Abr 2007 às 20:54)

Boas, por aqui 15,7ºC; céu nublado


----------



## Nuno (22 Abr 2007 às 20:59)

Boas por aqui céu limpo i 25ºC que noite


----------



## Fil (22 Abr 2007 às 21:33)

Dan disse:


> Acho que aqui em Bragança já atingimos uma situação que pode ser classificada como onda de calor. Já se contabilizam 7 dias consecutivos com valores máximos superiores em mais de 5ºC ao referencial de 1961-1990 para esta época do ano.



Ao contrário das vagas de frio, as ondas de calor, essas, nunca falham!  No ano passado tivemos a primeiro em finais de maio, neste ano adianta-se um mês. Menos mal que vamos ter um refresco a meio da semana...

Aqui em minha casa também bati a máxima do ano com 23,4ºC. A mínima foi mais própia de verão com 12,0ºC. Neste momento conto com 17,3ºC, 35% hr e 1024 hPa.

Pôr do sol de hoje entre castanheiros ainda sem folhas


----------



## Mago (22 Abr 2007 às 21:42)

Boa Noite
Tempo quente máxima de 23,5ºC , céu limpo 1024hpa
Sigo agora com 20,5ºC se se mantivesse assim seria a primeira noite tropical do ano  
Começa cedo isto começa....


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Abr 2007 às 21:53)

Pois é amigos! Já quando comecei a participar neste prejecto em pleno Inverno, afirmei que se as vagas de frio não chegam ou passam ao lado, mas que nas vagas de calor somos os primeiros! Ora aí estão elas! Teremos um respiro ao meio desta semana mas no final da mesma o AA vai voltar assentar arraiais nas nossas latitudes, puxando pelas temperaturas! Arrisco a dizer que em matéria de fogos florestais teremos notícias muito em breve! Pois este Abril de águas mil teve muito pouco!

Assim por cá:

Pressao: 1019 Hpa
Temp: 16.7ºC
Humidade: 61%

*Orgulhosamente Flaviense! Chaves capital do Alto Tâmega e Barroso!*


----------



## Gerofil (22 Abr 2007 às 22:07)

ESTREMOZ: dados do dia de hoje - Temperatura mínima 13,1 (07h06); Temperatura máxima 24,7 ºC (16h33); Temperatura actual 19,2 ºC; Pressão atmosférica 1024hPa

BRAGANÇA - últimos dias




Fonte da Imagem: Instituto de Meteorologia​


----------



## Dan (22 Abr 2007 às 22:40)

Gerofil disse:


> ESTREMOZ: dados do dia de hoje - Temperatura mínima 13,1 (07h06); Temperatura máxima 24,7 ºC (16h33); Temperatura actual 19,2 ºC; Pressão atmosférica 1024hPa
> 
> BRAGANÇA - últimos dias
> 
> ...



Nesse gráfico é possível ver que desde o dia 16 a temperatura máxima tem sido superior a 22,5ºC. Embora falte o valor do dia 19 esse também foi superior a 22,5ºC. O valor de hoje foi também superior a 22,5ºC.

Neste gráfico de Abril do ano anterior dá para ver que a temperatura média máxima, para o período de 1961 - 1990, entre os dias 16 e 22 de Abril é sempre inferior a 17,5ºC.





Fonte:http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/pdfs/clim_rc_04_06.pdf


----------



## Dan (22 Abr 2007 às 22:54)

Fil disse:


> Ao contrário das vagas de frio, as ondas de calor, essas, nunca falham!  No ano passado tivemos a primeiro em finais de maio, neste ano adianta-se um mês. Menos mal que vamos ter um refresco a meio da semana...
> 
> Aqui em minha casa também bati a máxima do ano com 23,4ºC. A mínima foi mais própia de verão com 12,0ºC. Neste momento conto com 17,3ºC, 35% hr e 1024 hPa.
> 
> Pôr do sol de hoje entre castanheiros ainda sem folhas



Apesar dum Inverno muito curto, duma Primavera precoce e desta semana com valores mais próprios do Verão, o desenvolvimento vegetação não parece que esteja particularmente adiantada.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Abr 2007 às 23:18)

Boa noite a todos os colegas do forum! Hoje estive um pouco ausente durante todo o dia porque estive em festa cá em casa. Fiz um ano de casado!! 

Quanto ao tempo, tivemos por aqui um dia de céu muito nublado, mas sem chuva. 

A temperatura variou entre os 16,7 de minima e os 20,4 de máxima. Neste momento sigo com 17,6º e céu muito nublado, quase encoberto e uma humidade de 87%


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Abr 2007 às 23:36)

Parabéns Minhoto! 1 ano de forca!  

Por cá está uma noite excelente para observar os astros! A Lua é fascinante!

Mas está fresquinha a noite!

Temp: 16.4ºC 
Pressão: 1020 Hpa 
Humidade: 56% 
Previsão: Céu limpo!


----------



## Brigantia (22 Abr 2007 às 23:47)

Boas, depois de mais um fim-de-semana na bela Braga e no ainda mais belo Bom Jesus estou de regresso á minha querida cidade.  A sensação térmica em Braga esteve fantástica durante o f-d-s. As noites já convidam a uma visita ás esplanadas...
Em Bragança neste momento seguimos com 16,1ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Abr 2007 às 23:50)

A noite por cá continua um pouco quente e humida. 17,5º e 88%


----------



## Rog (23 Abr 2007 às 08:56)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> A noite por cá continua um pouco quente e humida. 17,5º e 88%



Boas,
Realmente noite relativamente quente por ai... a essa hora tinha por aqui 13,7ºC.
Parabéns pelo 1º ano de casado, e que venham mtos outros aniversários..


Neste momento 13,1ºC; céu limpo...


----------



## Kraliv (23 Abr 2007 às 08:58)

Boas,


Céu limpo aqui pela *Ravessa*. A Temp. min. foi de *14,4ºC* .


Actual:

Temp. *18,2ºC*
Humid. *67%*
Pressão *1023hPa*
Vento *11,3km/h ENE*



Bom início de semana


----------



## Rog (23 Abr 2007 às 08:58)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Parabéns Minhoto! 1 ano de forca!
> 
> Por cá está uma noite excelente para observar os astros! A Lua é fascinante!
> 
> ...



Para qdo fotos do telescop?
Não sei se tens, mas tenta arranjar mapas do céu, em software ou livro...
um recurso prioritário a utilizar com o telescp.


----------



## Rog (23 Abr 2007 às 09:00)

Kraliv disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 
> Céu limpo aqui pela *Ravessa*. A Temp. min. foi de *14,4ºC* .
> ...



Estou a ver que começo a ser eu a ter as mínimas por aqui... 18ºC já esta hora?? temp. já de Verão...


----------



## HotSpot (23 Abr 2007 às 09:18)

Aqui ontem fez muito calor pela tarde. Novo record de máxima 31,0 ºC

Agora sigo com 18,3ºC e a minima foi de 15,8ºC  

Ainda não bati a máxima de hoje que ainda são os *20,3ºC* às 0:00


----------



## HotSpot (23 Abr 2007 às 09:28)

Já agora, se forem ver a estação automatica de LX(baixa) ontem teve perto dos *34ºC*


----------



## mocha (23 Abr 2007 às 09:42)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa noite a todos os colegas do forum! Hoje estive um pouco ausente durante todo o dia porque estive em festa cá em casa. Fiz um ano de casado!!
> 
> Quanto ao tempo, tivemos por aqui um dia de céu muito nublado, mas sem chuva.
> 
> A temperatura variou entre os 16,7 de minima e os 20,4 de máxima. Neste momento sigo com 17,6º e céu muito nublado, quase encoberto e uma humidade de 87%



parabéns Miguel   
bom dia a todos, por aqui ceu limpo, sigo com 17ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Abr 2007 às 10:18)

Bom dia a todos! Por aqui céu muito nublado e chuva fraca.  A temperatura nesta noite não desceu alem dos 16,8º e a humidade subiu até aos 92%.

Quando saí de casa estavam 16,9º


----------



## Vince (23 Abr 2007 às 10:35)

Ontem andei também a passear em Lisboa em vários locais, e estava de facto calor. E depois do almoço já não era aquele calor agradável de Primavera, em que procuramos o sol para nos aconchegar, já era aquele calor desagradável na cabeça em que procuramos a sombra para passear ou o guarda-sol na esplanada.


----------



## Rog (23 Abr 2007 às 11:25)

Boas, por aqui mantem-se o céu limpo e a temp. sobe a bom ritmo, neste momento 18,6ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Abr 2007 às 11:50)

Por cá o tempo começa a melhorar
Já não chove e apareceram já as primeiras abertas. Não sei a temperatura, pois nao estou em casa. Mas dá a sensação que desceu um pouco, talvez seja efeito do vento


----------



## Dan (23 Abr 2007 às 13:04)

22ºC e começam agora a aparecer as primeiras nuvens.
Mínima de 9ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Serrano (23 Abr 2007 às 13:59)

Dia de sol na Covilhã, com 24.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Ontem fui ver o "meu" Covilhã a Pombal e no regresso ainda apanhei uma trovoada antes da Sertã.


----------



## Rog (23 Abr 2007 às 14:01)

Por aqui o dia permanece tb de sol, já com 21,5ºC


----------



## Mago (23 Abr 2007 às 14:12)

Sigo com 28,3ºC está um calor brutal por aqui, é tambem a máxima até momento e do ano.
1025hpa
Céu limpo


----------



## Rog (23 Abr 2007 às 14:49)

Por aqui tb asubir, já está nos 22,8ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (23 Abr 2007 às 14:56)

VRSA

Neste momento: 27,1Cº

Variaçao media de temp: 3,9Cº

Valor medio de humidade nestes ultimos 3 dias: 80%

Tempo tropical!!


----------



## mocha (23 Abr 2007 às 14:58)

ta um calor daqueles de fugir, estou fechada no escritorio com 1 dos stores fechados, pra ficar mais fresco, segundo o termómetro da farmácia estão 30ºC, não deve de ser bem os 30ºC, mas tb nao falta mt de certeza.


----------



## Vince (23 Abr 2007 às 15:05)

Aqui a temperatura subiu até aos 26 °C, e começou a descer lentamente a partir das 13:30h, tal como a pressão, que desceu de 1021 para 1019.9hPa, tendo ambas agora estabilizado.
Talvez seja o princípio do fim destes dias de mais calor, já que a partir de amanhã os modelos indicam a descida, tal como alguma chuva.


----------



## squidward (23 Abr 2007 às 15:24)

Hoje está um belo dia de calor

Céu geralmente limpo com 26ºC.


----------



## Sanxito (23 Abr 2007 às 15:38)

Boas tardes pessoal,por aki já bati a máxima deste ano k neste momento é de 28,9ºc...
Já repararam k o Instituto prevê queda de neve nos pontos mais altos da serra da estrêla pra quinta feira ??


----------



## Dan (23 Abr 2007 às 16:31)

Algumas nuvens e 25ºC

A máxima até ao momento é de 25,8ºC, 2 décimas mais alta que ontem.


----------



## Dan (23 Abr 2007 às 16:36)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas tardes pessoal,por aki já bati a máxima deste ano k neste momento é de 28,9ºc...
> Já repararam k o Instituto prevê queda de neve nos pontos mais altos da serra da estrêla pra quinta feira ??



É muito provável que ocorra.

Também o instituto espanhol prevê neve para os próximos dias. Apontam uma cota de 1500 / 1400m para as montanhas aqui perto.


----------



## Vince (23 Abr 2007 às 16:42)

Afinal o que é isto que aparece no radar a norte e a leste de Lisboa ?






Não vejo como possa estar a chuviscar nessas zonas, pelo menos para já, olhando para o satélite. 
Será smog, já que hoje a visibilidade está má, parece quase um nevoeiro  ? Nuvens baixas ? Ou o radar sensível de mais?


----------



## Nuno (23 Abr 2007 às 17:26)

Setúbal céu limpo, 30ºC


----------



## miguel (23 Abr 2007 às 17:32)

O máximo que a minha estação marcou hoje foi 27,2ºC que foi até agora a máxima do ano!! 

Agora vai em 26,2ºC e 1020hpa céu limpo mas para o interior algumas nuvens...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Abr 2007 às 18:00)

Finalmente um frente atlântico a penetrar na Peninsula! Amanhã já haverá chuva pelo menos a norte! 






Não tenho dados! Mas que aqui em Lisboa está uma brasa, lá isso está!


----------



## Gerofil (23 Abr 2007 às 18:43)

Finalmente um dia já bem ameno aqui pelo Alentejo; o vento diminuiu de intensidade e a pressão subiu. É pena que a partir de amanhã voltem as nuvens e tempo bem mais fresco que o dia de hoje ...
ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 14,4 ºC (06h39); Temperatura máxima - 26,4 ºC (16h24); Temperatura actual - 25,2 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1023 hPa (já está a descer ...)


----------



## Mago (23 Abr 2007 às 20:15)

Já se vê sinais de mudança no horizonte...
Sigo com 20,5ºC
1024hpa




Foto de telémovel


----------



## Rog (23 Abr 2007 às 20:31)

boas, por aqui 17,5ºC; o máximo hoje chegou aos 24,7ºC; agora ceu nublado.


----------



## tomalino (23 Abr 2007 às 21:36)

boa noite!
Hoje em Lisboa o dia foi de céu limpo e muito calor, com chegada de nuvens médias e altas ao fim da tarde. Vem aí


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Abr 2007 às 22:35)

Boa noite! Aqui pelo concelho da Lagoa na Ilha de São Miguel, depois de alguma chuva no início da manhã, não voltou mais a chover. A tarde esteve bastante humida e quente, clima tropical!!! Máxima de 24,2º com a humidade a variar entre o valor máximo de 93% e o valor minimo de 83%. A minima até agora registada no dia de hoje foi de 16,8º. 

Neste momento noite quente com os seguintes valores:

Céu muito nublado
Temperatura actual - 17,2º
Humidade - 84%


----------



## Brigantia (23 Abr 2007 às 22:39)

Boas, por aqui seguimos com 19,4ºC. Amanhã a temperatura deverá descer e aí vem ela


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Abr 2007 às 22:53)

Boas Noites!

Por cá o céu começou a ficar nublado ao final do dia! Por núvens altas claro! Mas é o 1º sinal da mudança!   

Noite "tropical" com 20.4ºC
Pressão: 1019 Hpa
Humidade: 52%


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Abr 2007 às 22:55)

Dan disse:


> É muito provável que ocorra.
> 
> Também o instituto espanhol prevê neve para os próximos dias. Apontam uma cota de 1500 / 1400m para as montanhas aqui perto.



 Isso quer dizer que pode nevar nas Serras à volta de Chaves como no Larouco e Cordilheira Cantábrica! Este tempo tá louco!


----------



## mocha (23 Abr 2007 às 23:11)

boa noite,depois de um dia de sol brutal por aqui,ja estão a aparecer as nuvens la vem ela , neste momento sigo com 21ºC humidade 1020hpa


----------



## Kraliv (23 Abr 2007 às 23:57)

Boas,


Pela _Ravessa_ hoje o mercúrio subiu aos *27,5ºC*, depois de uma mínima também razoável  *14.2ºC*.

Não fosse algum vento e teria ido mais perto dos 30ºC  


Actual:

Temp. *21,3ºC* (cerca de +3ºC do que ontem )
Humid. *47%*
Pressão *1021hPa*
Vento *1.4km/h NE*


----------



## Mago (24 Abr 2007 às 00:55)

mocha disse:


> boa noite,depois de um dia de sol brutal por aqui,ja estão a aparecer as nuvens la vem ela , neste momento sigo com 21ºC *humidade 1020hpa*



"humidade 1020hpa" ??????? não estará isso muito húmido?  estás a confundir com a pressão atmosférica

Por aqui estou agora com 19,1ºC 
1023hpa


----------



## Sanxito (24 Abr 2007 às 03:54)

Boas pessoal, por aki está uma noite muito porreira, sem vento e com a temperatura nos 18,8ºc...
E k venha então alguma neve pra quinta...


----------



## Rog (24 Abr 2007 às 09:11)

Boas, por aqui 16,6ºC; céu nublado


----------



## mocha (24 Abr 2007 às 09:47)

Mago disse:


> "humidade 1020hpa" ??????? não estará isso muito húmido?  estás a confundir com a pressão atmosférica
> 
> Por aqui estou agora com 19,1ºC
> 1023hpa


bom dia a todos 
ja me enganei outra vez, tb não perdoam uma  
por aqui ceu mt nublado, neste momento estão 20ºC
até logo


----------



## Kraliv (24 Abr 2007 às 10:32)

@ Mocha, essa passou-me  

 


Boas,

*Temp. min*. um pouco mais baixa esta manhã, *13,8ºC*.

Céu com bastante nebulosidade alta e com os seguintes valores pelas 09.00h:

Temp. *20,6ºC*
Humid. *65%*
Pressão *1020hPa*
Vento *0,4km/h SW*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Abr 2007 às 10:54)

Bom dia Pessoal. Tempo interessante aqui em São Miguel ao inicio da manhã, se não vejam:

num raio de 20 km estava o seguinte.

Lagoa nas freguesias de Santa Cruz e Rosário, céu encoberto e chuva moderada.

Ponta Delgada cidade e ainda nas Freguesias de São Roque e Livramento, céu muito nublado e chuvisco ou chuva fraca.

Lagoa freguesias de Água de Pau e Ribeira Chã, céu nublado com pequenas abertas mas sem chuva, ruas secas.

A minima esta madrugada foi mais baixa, desceu até aos 14,8º e a humidade ficou-se pelos 84%.

Quando saí de casa estavam 15,2º e 84% de humidade


----------



## Gerofil (24 Abr 2007 às 12:30)

ESTREMOZ - Céu nublado com nuvens altas. Temperatura mínima - 17,1 ºC (06h43); Temperatura actual - 24,7 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1023hPa


----------



## Rog (24 Abr 2007 às 12:51)

Boas, por aqui 21,5ºC; céu limpo


----------



## Dan (24 Abr 2007 às 13:28)

Céu nublado e 23ºC.

Mínima de 12ºC esta manhã (a mais alta mínima deste mês).


----------



## Serrano (24 Abr 2007 às 13:55)

Céu com nuvens altas na Covilhã, marcando o termómetro 24 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Continuam a prever queda de neve para 5ª Feira nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela.


----------



## martinus (24 Abr 2007 às 14:43)

Começou agora a chover em Braga. Pingas grossas, nada de choviscos. _Comme il faut_.


----------



## Rog (24 Abr 2007 às 16:42)

Boas, por aqui 24,5ºC; céu limpo


----------



## Mago (24 Abr 2007 às 17:00)

Boa Tarde
Por aqui céu muito nublado, 19,5ºC agora, a máxima chegou aos 23,6ºC
Olhando a imagem de satélite já devia estar um dilúvio aqui mas ainda nem pinga...


----------



## squidward (24 Abr 2007 às 17:16)

Boas!

por aqui ha ceu encoberto e estão 21ºC


----------



## Vince (24 Abr 2007 às 17:26)

Por aqui céu nublado durante todo o dia, temperatura máxima nos 19 °C, já bastante mais baixa que a dos últimos dias, e algum vento fraco mas fresquinho, um pouco desagradável para quem se distraiu e vestiu T-Shirt como nos últimos dias.

A norte já chove.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Abr 2007 às 18:38)

Vince disse:


> Por aqui céu nublado durante todo o dia, temperatura máxima nos 19 °C, já bastante mais baixa que a dos últimos dias, e algum vento fraco mas fresquinho, um pouco desagradável para quem se distraiu e vestiu T-Shirt como nos últimos dias.
> 
> A norte já chove.



   Na minha terrinha já chove   

Por cá céu encoberto todo o dia, mas sem chuva!

Temp: 20.5ºC
Humidade:56%
Pressão: 1016 Hpa!


----------



## Gerofil (24 Abr 2007 às 18:58)

Estremoz - Temperatura actual de 21,0 ºC e pressão atmosférica de 1021 hPa

Imagem de satélite às 17h26






Fonte: Weather Online​


----------



## mocha (24 Abr 2007 às 21:08)

boa noite a todos, neste momento a minha terrinha, apresenta se com ceu mt nublado,sigo com 19C.
bom feriado pessoal, mergulhos ta quieto,  ta ai nao tarda nada


----------



## Mago (24 Abr 2007 às 21:11)

Boa Noite
A temperatura desceu em flecha agora à noite estou com 16ºC
1020hpa


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Abr 2007 às 22:25)

Boas! Por cá já choveu!   


Temp:16.5ºC
Humidade: 55%
Pressão: 1016 Hpa


CHAVES (19 horas)

Temp:12.7ºC
Precipitação:0.3mm
Humidade:90%
Pressão: 1019.5 Hpa


----------



## Brigantia (24 Abr 2007 às 22:53)

Boas, por Bragança seguimos com 15,3ºC...é tb já cairam umas pingas.


----------



## jose leça (24 Abr 2007 às 23:29)

Boas noites a todos. Por aqui o tempo não fugiu à regra: chuva fraca a partir do fim da tarde, e temperatura com máxima de 19,9ºC. Quanto à minima vai com 16,2ºC, mas deve baixar até à meia-noite. Mesmo assim a média do mês já vai 1,2ºC acima do normal 61-90. Bom feriado.


----------



## jose leça (24 Abr 2007 às 23:32)

Peço desculpa por um erro de omissão, pois quando referi 1,2ºC acima da média 61-90, estava a referir-me ao aeroporto de Pedras Rubras (prefiro o nome à moda antiga).


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Abr 2007 às 23:42)

Boa noite! Ao contrário do que se passa aí no continente, aqui na Ilha de São Miguel, esteve um inicio de manhã com chuva na Lagoa e Ponta Delgada e céu pouco nublado no resto do Dia. A máxima aqui em Santa Cruz da Lagoa foi de 22,9º.

Neste momento céu com poucas nuvens e 13,6º que também é a minima do dia.


----------



## Dan (24 Abr 2007 às 23:48)

13ºC e chuva fraca.

Extremos de hoje: 12,0ºC / 24,5ºC


----------



## Rog (25 Abr 2007 às 00:29)

Boas, por aqui 16,4ºC; céu nublado


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Abr 2007 às 00:35)

Agora por cá 13º e 76%


----------



## GranNevada (25 Abr 2007 às 00:46)

6 mm. de chuva , ontem , 3ª .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Abr 2007 às 01:28)

Ja chove com intensidade moderada em Sintra!   

Temp: 16.0ºC
Humidade: 48%
Pressão: 1016 Hpa!


----------



## Rog (25 Abr 2007 às 09:25)

Boas, por aqui 16.1ºC; céu nublado


----------



## Dan (25 Abr 2007 às 10:10)

11,5ºC e chove. Mínima de 10,4ºC aqui em casa.
Depois de um mês mais seco, o solo está novamente saturado e voltam a formar-se poças de água.


----------



## Dan (25 Abr 2007 às 11:53)

Continua a chuva, embora fraca, e a temperatura está em 12,9ºC. Ontem por esta hora já tinha mais de 20ºC.


----------



## Rog (25 Abr 2007 às 14:05)

Por aqui nevoeiro, aguaceiros fracos e 15,5ºC


----------



## squidward (25 Abr 2007 às 15:06)

ceu parcialmente nublado com nuvens baixas e estão 19ºc.

Ontem ainda pingou durante a noite


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Abr 2007 às 15:42)

Boa tarde a todos e bom feriado. Hoje por aqui céu pouco nublado. Temperatura minima de 12,3º e máxima até agora de 24,5º à momentos estavam 22,2º


----------



## Dan (25 Abr 2007 às 15:49)

Por aqui tem estado a maior parte do tempo a chover. 
Neste momento: chuva e 12,9ºC


----------



## Fil (25 Abr 2007 às 16:11)

Que belo dia de chuva, pena ter calhado num feriado! Por cá tem estado quase sempre a chover, neste momento chove moderadamente e já levo no dia de hoje 16,5 mm. A temperatura agora em minha casa é de 11,8ºC, pressão de 1016 hPa e hr de 85%.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Abr 2007 às 17:11)

Depois de uma noite de chuva fraca a moderada, está uma tarde agradável, com boas abertas!

Temp: 21.8ºC
Humidade: 58%
Pressão:1014 Hpa

*Viva a Liberdade! Viva Abril! Fascismo Nunca Mais!*


----------



## Dan (25 Abr 2007 às 18:52)

Um dia de chuva.

Neste momento: Céu nublado e 13,2ºC.




Extremos de hoje: 10,4ºC / 14,4ºC


----------



## Rog (25 Abr 2007 às 18:54)

Boas, por aqui tb os aguaceiros foram uma constante durante todo o dia, com algum nevoeiro em alguns momentos do dia. 
Neste momento 14,5ºC.


----------



## Mago (25 Abr 2007 às 19:53)

Boa Tarde,

Chuva Moderada acompanhada com trovoadas e aguaceiros fortes, um relampago ate fez disparar o quadro electrico de casa.
Chuva hoje: 25mm
Temperatura actual: 12,3ºC
1014hpa


----------



## Gerofil (25 Abr 2007 às 20:02)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 13,6 ºC (06h41); Temperatura máxima - 20,3 ºC (15h45); Temperatura actual - 14,9 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1017 hPa. Neste momento temos céu com algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento convectivo a sueste (mais uma vez ao longo do vale do Rio Guadiana), que já deverá estar a originar alguma precipitação.

Foto 19h30


----------



## squidward (25 Abr 2007 às 21:16)

por aqui um dia bastante calmo, com sol....mas com algum vento


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Abr 2007 às 22:08)

Dia excelente de sol e quente principalmente ao sol.

A noite também está quente, 18º por cá


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Abr 2007 às 22:16)

Boas Noites a todos!

O dia cá esteve bom!  Não fosse o vento e estava-se muito bem na rua! Terminei o dia numa praia da linha e estava-se mto bem!

Temp: 14.8ºC
Humidade: 49%
Pressao: 1016 Hpa


----------



## Gerofil (25 Abr 2007 às 22:38)

Final de tarde "complicada", sobretudo nas regiões do interior norte e centro ...







Fonte: Weather Online​


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Abr 2007 às 22:52)

Tempo actual

Noite de Céu pouco nublado. Temperatura nos 16,8º


----------



## Rog (25 Abr 2007 às 23:30)

boas, por aqui 13,5ºC; céu nublado, alguns aguaceiros..


----------



## Gerofil (26 Abr 2007 às 00:24)

Está mesmo frio !!! 10,1 ºC agora em Estremoz  menos 7/8 graus que ontem à mesma hora !!!


----------



## Rog (26 Abr 2007 às 09:34)

Gerofil disse:


> Está mesmo frio !!! 10,1 ºC agora em Estremoz  menos 7/8 graus que ontem à mesma hora !!!



Boas por aqui tb com frio, embora com temp. um pouco mais alta, 12,5ºC.  Céu nublado, com possibilidade de aguaceiros.


----------



## Kraliv (26 Abr 2007 às 09:41)

Boas,


Manhã fresca e nublada aqui por estas bandas, com a *Temp.min*. a descer durante a madrugada aos *9,3ºC*.


Dados das 09.00h:

Temp. *11,1ºC*
Humid. *80%*
Pressão *1015%*
Vento *11,8 km/h NW*


----------



## mocha (26 Abr 2007 às 10:02)

bom dia a todos, nada de novo por aqui, depois de ontem de um dia com mtas nuvens, elas continuam por aqui, chuva nem ve-la, agora sigo com 15ºC
ta fresquinho


----------



## Fernando_ (26 Abr 2007 às 10:50)

Bom día, em Madrid chove debilmente, quase sem interrupçao, desde ontem as 13:00 h. Bela imagem do radar no centro da Peninsula  .







Agora, *11.9º*, *86%* humidade. *19 mm.* registrados até as 07:00 de hoje (dados INM)


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Abr 2007 às 11:21)

Por cá depois de um feriado com sol, o dia iniciou-se com céu muito nublado. A temperatura durante a noite desceu até aos 13,2º.

Quando saí para o trabalho na minha estação marcava 14,8º


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Abr 2007 às 12:46)

Olá amigos!

Por cá comparando com os outros dias tmb tá fresco! Mas está agradável!
Chuva nem cheiro!

Temp: 17.6ºC
Pressão: 1015 Hpa
Humidade: 51%


----------



## Dan (26 Abr 2007 às 13:44)

Chuva e 11,4ºC neste momento. Há 2 ou 3 dias tinha uns 24ºC a esta hora  

Mínima de 8,3ºC.


----------



## redragon (26 Abr 2007 às 14:04)

por aqui trovoada acompanhada de alguma chuva...ehehehe


----------



## Serrano (26 Abr 2007 às 14:15)

Por aqui o céu está muito nublado, mas hoje ainda não choveu. Na zona baixa da Covilhã estamos com 15 graus.


----------



## Dan (26 Abr 2007 às 14:36)

Por aqui continua a chuva e a temperatura continua também com o mesmo valor (11,4ºC).


----------



## Rog (26 Abr 2007 às 14:41)

Boa tarde, por aqui 17.5ºC e céu nublado. Pelas 14h chegou a estar a temp. nos 20.3ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Abr 2007 às 16:02)

Acentua-se, esta tarde, a instabilidade nas regiões do interior (Trás-os-Montes, Beiras e Alto Alentejo) ... Reparem no desenvolvimento de nuvens convectivas.

Imagem das 14h34






Fonte: Weather Online UK​


----------



## redragon (26 Abr 2007 às 16:02)

por aqui a chuva intensifica-se e a trovoada também


----------



## redragon (26 Abr 2007 às 16:30)

bem é só para vos meter inveja...que tarde...grande trovoada se abateu por aqui e chuva torrencial. À muito que não se via nada assim a primeira grande torvoada do ano!!!!!


----------



## mocha (26 Abr 2007 às 16:48)

tou com inveja 
por aqui sol, 22ºC


----------



## squidward (26 Abr 2007 às 16:53)

bolas....uns com altas trovoadas, e outros a ver passar navios...TA MAL!!! 

aqui ceu pouco nublado e estao 18ºc


----------



## Gerofil (26 Abr 2007 às 16:59)

Estremoz (dados de hoje até ao momento): Temperatura mínima - 8,7 ºC (05h05); Temperatura máxima - 20,4 ºC (16h12); Temperatura actual - 15,5 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1016 hPa
Céu muito nublado com trovoada em aproximação vinda de leste (grande aparato eléctrico).

Imagem às 16h43


----------



## squidward (26 Abr 2007 às 17:02)

Epa, se voces ai tem festa...ao menos filmem ou tirem fotografias pa dps meterem aqui e po pessoal do litoral ver e matar saudades das trovoadas ..Lol


----------



## squidward (26 Abr 2007 às 17:03)

Boa Gerofil!!!


----------



## Gerofil (26 Abr 2007 às 17:53)

Aguaceiros e trovoada dispersa desde as 17h10 ... S/ fotografias. O trabalho chama-me; um óptimo resto de tarde.  
Despeço-me com 13,7 ºC


----------



## Fil (26 Abr 2007 às 18:17)

Por aqui tem estado a chover desde mais ou menos o final da manhã, mas nada de trovoada. É chuva entre fraco a moderado, mas contínua. A temperatura baixou bastante em relação aos dias anteriores. Neste momento tenho 9,6ºC, 86% hr e 1016 hPa. Os extremos do dia foram 7,7ºC / 11,6ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Abr 2007 às 18:29)

Que cena! A região de Lisboa em fenómenos meteorológicos é uma grande, grande, grande seca! É que não se passa nada! Por cá está o céu quase limpo! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!

Que saudades das trovoadas de Trás-os-Montes, os rios a transbordar em 15 min! As rezas a Sta Bárbara! Os ramos bentos do dia de Ramos à janela! Ai que saudades! 

1 dia voltarei!

Temp: 17.0ºC
Humidade: 45%
Pressão: 1015 Hpa


----------



## Dan (26 Abr 2007 às 19:32)

Mais um dia de chuva.

10,7ºC e continua a chover.




Extremos do dia: 8,3ºC / 12,4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (26 Abr 2007 às 19:54)

Continuamos com aguaceiros  dispersos e contínuos desde as 17h10. Não falta o arco-iris ... Alguns raios, agora já menos frequentes.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Abr 2007 às 20:23)

Por cá neste momento registam-se *11,9 ºC*. Dia fresco.
É importante salientar que chegámos aos *32,3 ºC* no dia 23/04 ! Muito calor !


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Abr 2007 às 20:50)

Olá amigos!

*Já me localizei no Mapa Google do nosso Forum! Apelos aos demais membros que o façam! Dá para ter a noção da nossa distribuição pelo território nacional, tenho os amigos de Bragança bem perto de mim! *

Por cá nada de novo!

Temp: 14.7ºC
Humidade: 48%
Pressão: 1015 Hpa!

*Localizem-se!*


----------



## Fil (26 Abr 2007 às 21:05)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Que cena! A região de Lisboa em fenómenos meteorológicos é uma grande, grande, grande seca! É que não se passa nada! Por cá está o céu quase limpo! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!



Mas ainda há uns dias atrás era por aí que estava a animação toda, e aqui sol e calor! Umas vezes calha a uns e outras vezes aos outros  

Por cá, como já disse o Dan, continua a chover e levo no dia de hoje 6,7 mm. Ontem acumulei 17,0 mm. A temperatura é de 9,2ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Abr 2007 às 21:34)

Afinal sempre há fotos de hoje !!! Mas,  PRIMEIRO QUE TUDO, quero que alguém coloque aqui o mapa das descargas eléctricas de hoje do Instituto de Meteorologia (ainda não consigo carregar esse mapa).
Vamos às fotos, tiradas dentro da cidade (ESTREMOZ) entre as 18h00 e as 19h45...


----------



## Dan (26 Abr 2007 às 22:15)

A festa hoje foi para essas bandas


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Abr 2007 às 23:13)

Por cá! Céu muito nublado e 16,7º


----------



## squidward (26 Abr 2007 às 23:59)

Boas fotos vindas de Estremoz 

pena o dia ter sido uma seca por aqui 

sol e um ventinho fresquinho


----------



## Kraliv (27 Abr 2007 às 08:55)

Bom dia,


Temp. min. 8,7ºC aqui pela planície.

Manhã cinzenta e fresca neste momento.

Temp. 10,9ºC
Humid. 87%
Pressão 1017hPa
Vento 0,3km/h NW



Vamos lá terminar mais uma semana 



PS: Ontem ao final da tarde a trovoada também foi (bastante) forte por aqui


----------



## mocha (27 Abr 2007 às 09:37)

Boa dia a todos, neste momento na santa terrinha o ceu encontra se parcialmente nublado, sigo com 14ºC, Um BOM FIM SEMANA para todos


----------



## Rog (27 Abr 2007 às 09:39)

Bom dia, por aqui 17,6ºC céu mto nublado, a mínima hoje foi de 12ºC


----------



## Dan (27 Abr 2007 às 10:17)

Por aqui continua a chover e registo 9,4ºC.

Mínima de 8,3ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Rog (27 Abr 2007 às 13:43)

Por aqui o sol aparece por entre nuvens, temp. a rondar os 20ºc


----------



## Serrano (27 Abr 2007 às 14:11)

Algumas gotas na Covilhã, com 14 graus na zona baixa da cidade. A previsão de 2ªFeira aponta para queda de neve acima dos 1200 metros, enquanto os "nuestros hermanos" colocam a cota nos 1300 metros, bom, a ver no que dá...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Abr 2007 às 14:29)

Serrano disse:


> Algumas gotas na Covilhã, com 14 graus na zona baixa da cidade. A previsão de 2ªFeira aponta para queda de neve acima dos 1200 metros, enquanto os "nuestros hermanos" colocam a cota nos 1300 metros, bom, a ver no que dá...



DIA 30 (LUNES)

EN LA MITAD NORTE PENINSULAR, CHUBASCOS DEBILES Y MODERADOS,
OCASIONALMENTE CON TORMENTA, Y CON POSIBILIDAD DE GRANIZO EN
GALICIA. ES PROBABLE QUE LOS CHUBASCOS Y TORMENTAS TAMBIEN
AFECTEN A LA ZONA CENTRO PENINSULAR. EN EL RESTO DE LA PENINSULA,
POSIBLES CHUBASCOS DEBILES DISPERSOS, EXCEPTO EN EL SURESTE,
DONDE PREDOMINARA EL CIELO POCO NUBOSO. LA COTA DE NIEVE
DESCENDERA A LO LARGO DEL DIA HASTA 1300 M EN GALICIA Y SISTEMA
CANTABRICO, *1600 M* EN EL PIRINEO OCCIDENTAL, IBERICA Y *SISTEMA
CENTRAL(SERRA DA ESTRELA). *EN BALEARES, POSIBLES CHUBASCOS DEBILES. EN CANARIAS,
PROBABLES LLUVIAS DEBILES EN EL NORTE DE LAS ISLAS.

TEMPERATURAS EN DESCENSO LIGERO A MODERADO, EXCEPTO EN EL AREA
MEDITERRANEA, DONDE SE PREVE UN ASCENSO LIGERO. EL DESCENSO SERA
MAS ACUSADO EN EL NOROESTE PENINSULAR(Galicia).

VIENTO DEL W MODERADO CON INTERVALOS DE FUERTE EN EL LITORAL
GALLEGO, LITORAL DE ANDALUCIA ORIENTAL Y ESTRECHO Y CANTABRICO
ORIENTAL. DEL N MODERADO CON INTERVALOS DE FUERTE EN CANARIAS.

Penso que a Serra da Estrela é considerada Sistema Central! Pelo menos faz parte dele! Se assim for a cota INM é 1600m, 1300m é para o Noroeste Peninsular!


----------



## Serrano (27 Abr 2007 às 15:49)

Por acaso, não tinha visto esta previsão, mas sim uma mais regional em que referia os tais 1300 metros, logo vemos o que acontece nesse dia...Cerca das 14,30 horas, choveu com alguma intensidade na Covilhã.


----------



## Mago (27 Abr 2007 às 16:33)

Boa tarde
Por aqui tempo fresco, minima de 8,1ºC e máxima de 14,3ºC
Agora estão 12,5ºC
Céu muito nublado


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Abr 2007 às 16:52)

Boa tarde, por cá céu muito nublado, já caíram alguns chuviscos em algumas zonas da ilha mas nada de especial.

Noite amena com minima de 16,2º até agora subiu até aos 18,2º por volta das 13h, depois disso começou a descer.


----------



## Rog (27 Abr 2007 às 17:09)

Boa tarde, depois de uma manhã cinzenta, a tarde está de sol e agora vou com 21,4ºC.


----------



## Dan (27 Abr 2007 às 18:35)

Esta tarde já foi possível ver alguma neve nos pontos mais altos da Sanábria.
Por aqui a tarde te decorrido com bastante sol. 
14,4ºC e algumas nuvens neste momento.

Extremos do dia: 8,6ºC / 15,0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (27 Abr 2007 às 20:29)

Hoje em Estremoz: Temperatura mínima - 9,7 ºC (05h07); Temperatura máxima - 19,9 ºC (16h20); Temperatura actual - 14,8 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1019 hPa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Abr 2007 às 23:39)

Céu muito nublado por cá a esta hora. Temperatura de 16,6º neste momento e 84% de humidade. A máxima foi de 19,5º


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Abr 2007 às 00:26)

Boas Amigos! Tempo fresquinho!

A coisa promete... Ainda há pcos dias tinha a estas horas temperaturas a roçar a noite tropical! 

Assim sigo com: 2:29

Temp: 9.6ºC   
Pressão: 1017 Hpa
Humidade: 43%

Gostava de estar em Chaves e dar um pulinho segunda à Estação de Manzaneda! Pelo menos para ver nevar este ano! 
Mas prontos! Há pessoas que têm aulas!


----------



## Rog (28 Abr 2007 às 09:31)

Boas, por aqui 16,7ºC céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Abr 2007 às 15:23)

Por cá, temperatura máxima de *24,7 ºC* ! Tempo agradável...
Em Almada chegou-se aos *25,9 ºC* !


----------



## ACalado (28 Abr 2007 às 15:36)

boas pessoal com muita pena minha mas por motivos profissionais nao tenho participado muito   deixo-vos um video do que se passou hoje de manha por aqui caiu uma valente trovoada de granizo  
por agora caem uns aguaceiros com 13.2º de temperatura e pressa de 1016ha

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bPzO1kicJs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rog (28 Abr 2007 às 18:10)

Boas,
Por aqui 19,2ºC com céu nublado com abertas.
Vento fraco, 1019hpa


----------



## Rog (28 Abr 2007 às 18:12)

spiritmind disse:


> boas pessoal com muita pena minha mas por motivos profissionais nao tenho participado muito   deixo-vos um video do que se passou hoje de manha por aqui caiu uma valente trovoada de granizo
> por agora caem uns aguaceiros com 13.2º de temperatura e pressa de 1016ha
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bPzO1kicJs[/YOUTUBE]



Bom video , dá para ver bem o granizo


----------



## Tiagofsky (28 Abr 2007 às 18:55)

Pelo Porto neste momento estão 15ºC..A temperatura hj andou bastante "falsa" uma vez que o vento era bem fresquinho!Mas tanto eu especulava que poderia chover ja hj qualquer coisita, e afinal nem uma gota p matar a sede...!


----------



## Minho (28 Abr 2007 às 19:26)

Olá pessoal.
Cá estou de regresso às minhas observações e em tudo que puder contribuir.

Em Melgaço choveu toda a noite e madrugada com períodos moderados.

Neste momento céu muito nublado, com 16,7ºC

Abraço


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Abr 2007 às 19:36)

Boa Tarde MeteoPT`s...

Quem viu os dias passados e vê estes! Está muito mais fresco!

TEMP: 16.5ºC
HUMIDADE: 44%
PRESSÃO: 1019 Hpa
CÉU: Pouco nublado
CONFORTO:


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Abr 2007 às 20:33)

Neste momento a temperatura já está nos *12,0 ºC*.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Abr 2007 às 20:51)

TEMPO MUITO FRESCO!

Já desci até aos 13.1ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Abr 2007 às 22:41)

Boa noite a todos! Hoje estive ausente, pois estive a fazer o meu abrigo para o meu sensor meteorologico. Falta apenas pintar de branco. Assim que tiver totalmente pronto tiro umas fotos. 

Hoje aqui tivemos uma manhã de chuva e uma tarde com diminuição de neblusidade, temperatura máxima de 22,6º. Neste momento 15,3º e céu com abertas


----------



## Dan (28 Abr 2007 às 23:09)

Céu com algumas nuvens e 12,0ºC.

Extremos do dia: 8,2ºC / 17,4ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Abr 2007 às 23:22)

Como é possível que em Moscavide esteja mais frio que em Bragança? Parece-me interessante! Neste momento registam-se *10,2 ºC*.


----------



## Dan (28 Abr 2007 às 23:34)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Como é possível que em Moscavide esteja mais frio que em Bragança? Parece-me interessante! Neste momento registam-se *10,2 ºC*.



Por aqui o céu tem estado nublado e provavelmente aí está limpo. Talvez seja por isso.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Abr 2007 às 00:18)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui o céu tem estado nublado e provavelmente aí está limpo. Talvez seja por isso.



Sim é isso!

Por cá céu limpo e 11.2ºC


----------



## jose leça (29 Abr 2007 às 00:20)

Boas noites, por aqui começo o dia com 14,7ºC, e céu muito nublado. 
Extremos do dia: 18,0ºC / 12,9ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Abr 2007 às 02:11)

Por aqui a temperatura já desceu abaixo dos 10ºC!   

Sigo com:

TEMP: 9.7ºC
HUMIDADE: 47%
PRESSÃO: 1020 Hpa


----------



## Dan (29 Abr 2007 às 10:44)

Algumas nuvens e 13,6ºC.

Mínima de 6,1ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Abr 2007 às 11:42)

_Previsão para Hoje (segundo o Meteograma) para Lisboa:_

Temperatura mínima:* 7 ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *21 ºC*
Estado do Tempo: *Céu limpo e vento calmo*

---

Recordo-me que à 01h e tal da manhã estavam* 9,3 ºC* a serem registados aqui em Moscavide (38 m).


----------



## Dan (29 Abr 2007 às 14:10)

Céu com muitas nuvens e 17,6ºC.


----------



## Minho (29 Abr 2007 às 14:53)

Melgaço
Céu nublado a aumentar para muito nublado. 
Temp. Actual: 18,8ºC


----------



## ACalado (29 Abr 2007 às 15:27)

boas hoje esta um dia calminho, 17.6ºc com 1015hpa de pressao, amanha e na terça tou a contar ver nevar em MAIO  o tempo anda todo trocadinho será do aquecimento global  
abraços
digam-me uma coisa conseguem ver a webcam e que tenho tido uns problemas e nao sei se esta a funcionar


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Abr 2007 às 15:35)

Por cá, tempo quente e céu muito nublado.
A temperatura já atingiu os *24,1 ºC* por aqui.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Abr 2007 às 16:05)

Boa tarde a todos, este Domingo por aqui tem sido de sol, com alguns periodos de maior nublusidade, principalmente na cidade de ponta delgada. Aqui pela Lagoa o SOl tem brilhado mais.

Estive uma noite fresca com mínima de 12,2º a máxima até agora foi de 19,6º neste momento estão 19,5º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Abr 2007 às 16:17)

Por cá a temperatura mínima esteve pelos *8,3 ºC*. Uma noite um pouco fria, mas ainda dentro dos parâmetros normais.
As amplitudes térmicas têm rondado os *16 ºC*.


----------



## Tiagofsky (29 Abr 2007 às 16:19)

spiritmind disse:


> boas hoje esta um dia calminho, 17.6ºc com 1015hpa de pressao, amanha e na terça tou a contar ver nevar em MAIO  o tempo anda todo trocadinho será do aquecimento global
> abraços
> digam-me uma coisa conseguem ver a webcam e que tenho tido uns problemas e nao sei se esta a funcionar



Spiritmind, n ta facil não...Não dá para ver a tua webcam!Já agora, pelo Porto registo 16,1ºC e céu recheado de nuvens altas!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Abr 2007 às 17:10)

Neste momento: temperatura de *19,0 ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Abr 2007 às 18:12)

*17,8 ºC* neste preciso momento e céu muito nublado. Vento calmo.


----------



## mocha (29 Abr 2007 às 18:20)

boa tarde a todos, neste momento o ceu está mt nublado por estes lados, sigo com 18ºC 
@ Minho:ta-se??


----------



## Rog (29 Abr 2007 às 18:20)

Boas, por aqui 22,4ºC; céu limpo, 1019hpa


----------



## Gerofil (29 Abr 2007 às 18:45)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 8,4 ºC (05h30); Temperatura máxima - 21,7 ºC (15h03); Temperatura actual - 19,4 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1020 hPa


----------



## Dan (29 Abr 2007 às 18:47)

16,9ºC e o céu coberto por nuvens altas.

Extremos de hoje: 6,1ºC / 19,0ºC


----------



## martinus (29 Abr 2007 às 18:54)

Aqui já chove, como estava previsto, e parece que vai durar uns dias.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Abr 2007 às 19:18)

Por aqui agora continuamos com céu nublado e temperaturas diurnas já de privamera, desde as 15h que o termometro se tem mantindo na casa dos 19º. Neste momento 19,2º e 53% de humidade.

PS: O meu abrigo está a dar resultado, pelo menos assim parece


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Abr 2007 às 19:59)

Por aqui já caíram alguns chuviscos! Serra envolta em nevoeiro!

TEMP: 18.6ºC
Pressão: 1017Hpa
Humidade: 54%

Tou triste! O GD Chaves desceu para a II Divisão!  

Actualização: 20:39 Benfica 1 Sporting 1

Por cá chove com intensidade moderada!

TEMP: 17.8ºC
Pressão: 1017 Hpa
Humidade: 53%


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Abr 2007 às 21:19)

Noite agradável: *13,7 ºC* neste momento.
Céu pouco nublado e vento calmo.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Abr 2007 às 22:21)

Estremoz está um pouco mais agradável: 15,0 ºC agora. Aguardo pela chuva (previsão de 25,7 mm de precipitação até às 24h00 do dia 2, concentrando-se sobretudo durante a madrugada e a parte da manhã de Quarta-feira).






Fonte: NOAA​


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Abr 2007 às 22:30)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Por aqui já caíram alguns chuviscos! Serra envolta em nevoeiro!
> 
> TEMP: 18.6ºC
> Pressão: 1017Hpa
> ...



Amigo, é ter esperança e aguardar o rápido regresso do Desportivo ao Futebol Profissional. Que era até agora a unica equipa do interior presente no futebol profissional.

Por cá noite com céu pouco nublado aqui na Lagoa, temperatura neste momento de 15,7º


----------



## Fil (29 Abr 2007 às 22:46)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Por aqui já caíram alguns chuviscos! Serra envolta em nevoeiro!
> 
> TEMP: 18.6ºC
> Pressão: 1017Hpa
> ...



Estou contigo na tristeza  Ao menos os dois concorrentes ao 2º lugar lá empataram 

Por aqui tenho céu limpo com algumas nuvens altas, a temperatura é de 12,1ºC. O dia decorreu com bastantes nuvens e temperatura agradável. A máxima foi de 18,1ºC e a mínima de 7,1ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Abr 2007 às 22:47)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Amigo, é ter esperança e aguardar o rápido regresso do Desportivo ao Futebol Profissional. Que era até agora a unica equipa do interior presente no futebol profissional.
> 
> Por cá noite com céu pouco nublado aqui na Lagoa, temperatura neste momento de 15,7º



Agora é que vem a nostalgia! Ainda me recordo dos grandes do futebol português irem a Tras-os-Montes jogar com o Desportivo de Chaves! Mais uma vez o peso da interioridade venceu! Agora pelo que parece será demolido o estádio e construído no seu lugar um Grande Centro Comercial! É o fim!
   

Por cá já choveu intensamente! Agora fez um breake!

Orgulhosamente Transmontano! GD CHAVES 4 EVER!


----------



## GranNevada (29 Abr 2007 às 22:53)

Eu gosto muito de Chaves , já lá trabalhei , nas Àguas de Carvalhelhos .
Espero que voltem à primeira rápidamente !
Por aqui chove bastante


----------



## ACalado (29 Abr 2007 às 23:05)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Spiritmind, n ta facil não...Não dá para ver a tua webcam!Já agora, pelo Porto registo 16,1ºC e céu recheado de nuvens altas!



boas agora sim ja esta tudo a funcionar a 100% custou mas foi  
céu limpo com 11ºc e 1014hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Abr 2007 às 23:09)

Por cá, céu muito nublado e *12,1 ºC* de temperatura...


----------



## Rog (29 Abr 2007 às 23:37)

Boas, por aqui depois de um dia de sol, de um fim de dia também com céu limpo, em pouco tempo ficou nublado e agora já chove! 16,6ºC e 1019hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Abr 2007 às 23:39)

Por aqui já choveu e a temperatura mantém nos *12,1 ºC*.
Os bêbedos gritam, caem e partem garrafas na rua em frente à taberna (como todos os dias). Moscavide é um espectáculo !


----------



## squidward (30 Abr 2007 às 00:27)

Bem por aqui o ceu anda nublado, mas chuva tá quieto!! 

Durante o jogo SLB-SCP ainda caiu uma boa chuva .....(pena o meu scp n ter ganho  )

Estão 15ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Abr 2007 às 01:14)

Por ca: Céu encoberto! Sem chuva!
_____________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Abr 2007 às 07:56)

Bom dia! Às 07:00h estavam *9,0 ºC*, mas neste momento já se registam *12,2 ºC*.
Hoje o dia deverá ser muito nublado e com possibilidade de aguaceiros.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Abr 2007 às 09:08)

Bom dia!
Não era suposto estar frio e a chover???   
Tá um sol radiante!  

Em Manzaneda já nevou!

http://www.crtvg.es/camweb/index.asp?id=21&mn=OUR


----------



## Gerofil (30 Abr 2007 às 09:36)

Bem, chuva mesmo chuva será mesmo para a noite de Terça para Quarta-feira. Talvez hoje alguns aguaceiros dispersos nas regiões do norte e centro, sobretudo em áreas de montanha.
Quanto ao frio, será bastante relativo, tendo em conta a altura do ano em que nos encontramos.




Flaviense21 disse:


> Bom dia!
> Não era suposto estar frio e a chover???
> Tá um sol radiante!
> 
> ...


----------



## Rog (30 Abr 2007 às 09:52)

Boas, por aqui 14,4ºC; céu nublado com alguns aguaceiros.
1020hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Abr 2007 às 09:55)

Está sol e apenas algumas nuvens...e chuviscou...
Temperatura de *18,1 ºC*, sendo que já se atingiram os *19,2 ºC*.


----------



## Kraliv (30 Abr 2007 às 10:16)

Boas,


Aqui pela _Ravessa_ está assim:

Céu pouco nublado.

Temp. 12,9ºC; Humid.70%; Pressão 1018hPa e Vento 12,6km/h NW


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Abr 2007 às 10:23)

Bom dia a todos! Aqui por São Miguel, mais concretamente pelo concelho da Lagoa, céu pouco nublado. Temperatura minima registada de 11,1º (a mais baixa deste mês). Quando saí de casa a minha estação registava 11,5º às 8h35 da manhã (hora local)


----------



## mocha (30 Abr 2007 às 11:03)

bom dia a todos, depois de ter caído um grande aguaçeiro ontem durante o jogo, hoje por aqui o ceu ta com mtas nuvens, sigo com 16ºC
bom feriado


----------



## rozzo (30 Abr 2007 às 11:10)

entao e ninguem acusa neve?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Abr 2007 às 11:20)

Chuviscos e *17,0 ºC*. Vento por vezes moderado.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Abr 2007 às 12:14)

Por cá nada de novo! Sem chuva e ratos de sol


----------



## Gerofil (30 Abr 2007 às 12:21)

Os dados do Instituto de Meteorologia para as Penhas Douradas davam 0,5 mm de precipitação às 11h00, com uma temperatura de 0,6 ºC à mesma hora, ou seja, provavelmente alguns aguaceiros de neve esta manhã na Serra da Estrela.  



rozzo disse:


> entao e ninguem acusa neve?


----------



## Dan (30 Abr 2007 às 12:38)

Depois de ter chovido durante a noite volta a chover novamente.

Neste momento: Chuva e 10,5ºC 

Extremos do dia: 7,2ºC / 12,5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (30 Abr 2007 às 13:02)

Depois de uma primeira linha de instabilidade ter atravessado o território do continente durante a noite (provocou chuva em Estremoz por volta das 02h00), uma nova linha de instabilidade cruza novamente o continente de Oeste a Este, estando agora já próxima da fronteira com a Espanha (a este); desde as 12h30 que o céu está muito nublado nesta zona do Alentejo, com ocorrência de aguaceiros fracos e dispersos.
Neste momento estão 13,6 ºC em Estremoz, com uma pressão de 1019 hPa.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Abr 2007 às 13:35)

Depois de uma manhã de céu pouco nublado, agora por aqui onde me encontro (Ribeira Chã) céu muito nublado, com alguma sensação de frio. 

Não tenho dados, pois no sitio onde trabalho nao tenho nenhum termometro


----------



## Rog (30 Abr 2007 às 14:38)

Por aqui céu mto nublado, 18,6ºC


----------



## Weatherman (30 Abr 2007 às 15:17)

As 13h00 estava a nevar nas penhas douradas

Temperatura 0.9ºC


----------



## squidward (30 Abr 2007 às 16:30)

Ha pouco chuviscou....mas pouco mais que isso. La para os lados entre Azambuja/Serra Montejunto deve de ter chovido mais....é quase sempre assim. 

estão 16ºc


----------



## Weatherman (30 Abr 2007 às 16:56)

As 16h00 continuava a nevar nas penhas douradas, temperatura 1,6ºC


----------



## Dan (30 Abr 2007 às 18:13)

Esta tarde também caiu neve já a partir de 1100 – 1200m.
Não deu foi para acumular quase nada.


----------



## Rog (30 Abr 2007 às 18:23)

por aqui não neva  ; com algum sol e 20ºC;


----------



## Dan (30 Abr 2007 às 18:24)

Ainda nevou com alguma intensidade, mas por pouco tempo.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xg9sjWQf7IQ[/youtube]


----------



## Mago (30 Abr 2007 às 18:52)

Boa tarde
tempo fresco, 3mm de chuva
Agora estão 8,9ºC
1015hpa


----------



## Dan (30 Abr 2007 às 19:10)

Está agora a terminar mais um aguaceiro que fez baixar a temperatura para 6,8ºC.


----------



## Fil (30 Abr 2007 às 19:17)

Por aqui estou agora a bater a mínima do dia com 5,8ºC devido ao aguaceiro  A máxima foi de 12,0ºC. Estive também na Serra da Nogueira e vi nevar alguns minutos e depois parou mas deve estar a nevar lá agora. Estava um frio invernal com um vento forte constante.

O céu neste momento...


----------



## Dan (30 Abr 2007 às 19:43)

Fil disse:


> Estive também na Serra da Nogueira e vi nevar alguns minutos e depois parou mas deve estar a nevar lá agora. Estava um frio invernal com um vento forte constante.



Se calhar estivemos lá os dois na mesma altura


----------



## Rog (30 Abr 2007 às 19:54)

Neste momento vou com 16ºC e céu mto nublado


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Abr 2007 às 20:31)

Fil disse:


> Por aqui estou agora a bater a mínima do dia com 5,8ºC devido ao aguaceiro  A máxima foi de 12,0ºC. Estive também na Serra da Nogueira e vi nevar alguns minutos e depois parou mas deve estar a nevar lá agora. Estava um frio invernal com um vento forte constante.
> 
> O céu neste momento...



Ve-se perfeitamente nessa foto a cortina esbraquiçada que cai das nuvens! Amanha levantem-se cedo e vao lá cima à serra! E mostrem-nos umas fotos! Cá aguardamos!


----------



## Dan (30 Abr 2007 às 20:31)

Céu nublado e 6,8ºC.

Extremos do dia: 6,5ºC / 12,5ºC (0 valor mínimo foi registado à tarde durante um aguaceiro)


----------



## ferreira5 (30 Abr 2007 às 21:01)

Estive na Serra de Nogueira ás 18.30 e estava a nevar com alguma intensidade...por isso as cotas anunciadas estao longe da realidade!


----------



## Gerofil (30 Abr 2007 às 21:25)

Serra da Nogueira: altitude máxima de 1318 metros ??



ferreira5 disse:


> Estive na Serra de Nogueira ás 18.30 e estava a nevar com alguma intensidade...por isso as cotas anunciadas estao longe da realidade!


----------



## Minho (30 Abr 2007 às 21:28)

Parabéns aos Snowchasers  

Em Melgaço, chove continuamente desde as 19h. 
Temp. 9.3ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Abr 2007 às 21:31)

Olá a todos!

Tenho conhecimento de neve nas Serras do Larouco, Barroso, Leiranco, Alvão e Padrela! Nevou também no Alto Tamega e Barroso! 

Por cá a noite segue amena:

Temp: 14.7ºC
Humidade: 46%
Pressão: 1017 Hpa

Tá uma noite fantastica para ver o céu! A Lua está simplesmente deslumbrante! Consigo ver os cumes das suas montanhas iluminados no meio de vales abscuros! Fantástico!


----------



## Vince (30 Abr 2007 às 22:02)

Minho disse:


> Parabéns aos Snowchasers



Hehehe, excelente expressão. Como amanhã é dia do trabalhador e já é o mês de Maio, cá esperamos todos que tenham um grande dia de trabalho, quer dizer, de Snow-Chasing, para podermos ver mais fotos e videos por aqui 

PS: Excelentes fotos e videos !


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Abr 2007 às 22:39)

O radar mostra novas linhas de precipitação a entrar pelo norte do País! E vai ser nas horas mais frias da noite, pode ser que amanha a norte muitas terras acordem nevadas! 
Ocorre precipitação em Montalegre e está muito perto dos 0ºC  

Por cá:

Temp: 13.8ºC

Aqui não há neve, mas há o Bairro Alto! Bute pa ramboia!

Assim me despeço por hoje! Bom feriado para todos!


----------



## Serrano (30 Abr 2007 às 22:40)

No meu local de observação estão 6.5 graus, com aguaceiros pontuais. Durante a tarde viu-se neve acumulada a partir dos 1600 metros, mas é capaz de estar lá a cair mais, e a coisa promete para os próximos dias...


----------



## Rog (30 Abr 2007 às 22:58)

Pelo Norte da Madeira, 14,5ºC; céu nublado.


----------



## Rog (30 Abr 2007 às 23:03)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Tá uma noite fantastica para ver o céu! A Lua está simplesmente deslumbrante! Consigo ver os cumes das suas montanhas iluminados no meio de vales abscuros! Fantástico!



Como tens te saido com o telescopio? Para qdo fotos do telescop??
Boas observações..


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Abr 2007 às 23:06)

Boa noite, pelo sul da Ilha de São Miguel, neste momento céu muito nublado. Aqui na Lagoa a máxima registada hoje na minha estação foi de 19,7º e a minima de 11,1º. Neste momento registo 16,6º e 68% de humidade


----------



## GranNevada (30 Abr 2007 às 23:07)

Hoje caíu neve com acumulação em Pitões da Júnias . Sei de fonte segura .
A neve chegou a tingir cerca de 10 cm . , mas derreteu . 
A Serra do Gerês está branquinha


----------



## Kraliv (30 Abr 2007 às 23:35)

A minha sinusite não aguenta  


Dia instável, com vento (max 36,6km/h) e algum ou outro aguaceiro (fraco) pela tarde.


Temp. 8,3ºC neste momento, sendo a mínima do dia, até agora (23.30).

A Máx. foi de 16,8ºC, pelas 12.33h.

A Pressão andou entre os 1016hPa e os 1019hPa.


----------



## jose leça (30 Abr 2007 às 23:42)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Como tens te saido com o telescopio? Para qdo fotos do telescop??
> Boas observações..



Ah! Amigo do forum. Quem me dera estar na Madeira! Infelizmente aqui no Porto nã dá. Tb adoro astronomia!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Abr 2007 às 23:44)

Noite fresca por Moscavide. Neste momento uns apreciáveis *9,1 ºC*.
Vamos começar o mês de Maio com temperaturas abaixo da média normal.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Abr 2007 às 23:45)

As imgens de satélite não enganam: está-se a formar um núcleo de ar frio em altitude sobre o norte da Península (observável quando as imagens estão em rotação - LINK). Isto quer dizer que a instabilidade tem tendência para aumentar.

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima na última noite - 9,5 ºC (06h38); Temperatura máxima - 16,5 ºC (12h33); Temperatura actual - 8,2 ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Abr 2007 às 23:47)

Na zona de Fátima a temperatura já deve ir seguramente nuns 4 ºC.
É um zona bastante fria e de imenso pinhal, aliás, como toda a zona circundante de Leiria.


----------



## Kraliv (30 Abr 2007 às 23:58)

Boas... outra vez  


Vai ser bem fresca esta noite  


Temp. nos *7,9ºC* (8,3ºC às 23.30h)neste momento e o o vento está mais fraco.





 


@Gerofil, com o *-* antes das Temp. até parece que são negativas


----------



## Fil (1 Mai 2007 às 00:15)

GranNevada disse:


> Hoje caíu neve com acumulação em Pitões da Júnias . Sei de fonte segura .
> A neve chegou a tingir cerca de 10 cm . , mas derreteu .
> A Serra do Gerês está branquinha



Tens que ir viver para lá!  

Será essa aldeia a mais alta de Portugal?


----------

